# Do Jews Control the Media?



## holston (Oct 21, 2013)

Let's hear what the Jews have to say about it:

Hollywoodism: Jews, Movies and the "American Dream"


----------



## holston (Oct 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpfMW-rVBsQ#t=48]Hollywood An Empire Of Their Own (3 of 3) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## holston (Oct 21, 2013)

Bob Andrews: Hollywood, a glimpse behind the facade




> "The moguls are gone but their vision survives. The America of Edison and Rankin has given way to an alien ideology. It isn't the communism or Judaism that the gentile élite once feared; it's Americanism as defined by the new global religion: Hollywoodism!"



Those who have taken the time to watch (and listen) to the previous three film clips can hear the Jews themselves boast of their triumph in the conquest of the US. 

 Nazis? 

 You decide.


----------



## holston (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 23, 2013)

Is the Pope Catholic? 

P.S. Why is this in the conspiracy section? It's reality and should be in the media section.


----------



## holston (Oct 23, 2013)

The Role of Media in Shaping Public Opinion | My Journey



> In the field of politic, media plays an important role in shaping public&#8217;s opinion according to the agenda of the political elites. Through the article The US Media, Huntington and September 11, Ervand Abrahamian argues that The US media used the Huntington paradigm in explaining the motives behind September 11 to make the public avoid discussing political issues which is unfavorable for the government.





> The major media such as *The New York Times denied any political motive behind the September 11 attack and turned to cultural reasons instead.* It argued that the attack had nothing to do with politics but the cultural issues like secularism and women&#8217;s freedom in US that made a group of people from Muslim countries hated them. Another major media such as *The Wall Street Journal also pointed at cultural hatred such as war against democracy and freedom as the motive behind the attack.* In short, daily papers in the United States supposed to deal with current news escaped into the realms of history, theology, anthropology, and even cultural studies.





> When bin Laden told Al-Jazeera that the cause of the attack was American involvement in the Middle East conflict, the American government side asked the media not to expose it to public. *It was clear that the media was diverted because the American government did not want to be blamed for the cause of the September 11 tragedy.*
> 
> *The role of media in shaping public&#8217;s opinion in the political field is also shown through the photographs around the U.S. war on terrorism in Iraq and Afghanistan.* In an article titled Remapping the Visual War on Terrorism, Wedy Kozol and Rebecca Decola argue that those photographs do not only function to document the event, but beyond that *they also serve to lead the viewers toward a certain political tendency.*






> The analysis from the entertainment and news media show that there is power dominance in the society that influences the ideology presented by the media.






> News and images are often designed in order to gain public&#8217;s support for their policy. *At the end, the analysis shows that the media plays a great role in shaping public&#8217;s opinion to go along with the interests of the ruling class in the society.*


----------



## holston (Oct 23, 2013)

Hollywood Influences Public Opinion On Health Issues - Kansas City infoZine




> *"Fictional TV shows reach a much wider audience than most news programs, and in many ways they can be even more powerful," *said Vicky Rideout, a vice president of the foundation. "Instead of bill numbers and budget figures, health policy issues are portrayed through the lives of characters the viewer cares about, often in life or death situations."
> 
> The study analyzed content from every hospital-based TV drama on the air during the 2000 to 2001 season. Shows evaluated included "ER," "City of Angels," "Gideon's Crossing" and "Strong Medicine."
> 
> ...






> Of the issues raised in the shows, most were not discussed in great depth.* More than 65 percent of health policy topics were dispatched in just one scene.*
> 
> "I think the problem is we can't be too dry or boring," said James Kearns, "John Q" screenwriter. "We have to* tell stories in an emotional way. *The public needs to understand that we have to tell stories of conflict and dimension, and that we may not portray it (in the most educational])way."
> 
> ...


----------



## holston (Oct 23, 2013)

SGN - Seattle Gay News - Page 5 - Hollywood shapes public opinion - Friday, January 9, 2009 - Volume 37 Issue 02


> *Hollywood shapes public opinion*
> by Gerald Libonati - Special to the SGN
> 
> *Was the road to Barack Obama's presidency paved by Hollywood's entertainment machine? *The movie and television industry may have had a hand in shaping public opinion about electing a black president by depicting African-Americans in the role of America's number-one guy. Seeing situations on screen allows viewers to get used to a new idea.





> If Hollywood could change the way Americans think about having a black president, could it also influence the way Americans look at Gay and Lesbian people? *It already has.*
> 
> *The younger you are, the less you will be aware that movies and TV shows have dramatically changed. *They've evolved over the years to include Gay and Lesbian characters. It wasn't always like that. For most of the 20th century, there were virtually no Gay/Lesbian personalities on the big or the small screen.





> A smattering of Gay characters now populate mainstream shows, not as devious villains, but as ordinary people. The horns are still being removed from Gay and Lesbian heads, but, *who knows, when the process is done, maybe we'll even see a Gay or Lesbian president.*


----------



## holston (Oct 23, 2013)

Hollywood?s ?Gay Culture? Reshaping America | Daily News | NCRegister.com


> Hollywood&#8217;s &#8216;Gay Culture&#8217; Reshaping America (6765)
> Almost 20% of Americans say TV has shifted their opinion in favor of the redefinition of marriage.
> 
> by PETER JESSERER SMITH 05/16/2013





> LOS ANGELES &#8212; The entertainment industry centered on Hollywood has helped reshape Americans&#8217; views on sexuality, family and marriage.
> 
> But this change results from *Hollywood&#8217;s powerful homosexual culture, whose ideological leaders tolerate no dissent &#8212; even from other homosexuals &#8212;* and who have filled a vacuum in the industry left by the absence of faithful Christians.










> GLAAD (formerly Gays and Lesbians in Alliance Against Defamation) is one of the movers and shakers focused on using* the power of Hollywood to shape public opinion in favor of normalizing homosexual behavior and redefining marriage to include same-sex couples.
> *
> More than 5,000 members of the rich and famous attended the Los Angeles GLAAD Media Awards in April, which honored President Bill Clinton with the Advocate for Change Award.* Clinton has apologized for signing into federal law the 1996 Defense of Marriage Act, which now faces a constitutional challenge in the U.S. Supreme Court.*
> 
> However, GLAAD has made known that not all homosexuals in Hollywood are welcome, especially when they step out of line with GLAAD&#8217;s agenda. Bret Easton Ellis, screenwriter and author of the book American Psycho, took to Twitter to claim that *GLAAD had banned him from the awards ceremony over controversial tweets criticizing what he called the &#8220;politically correct gay agenda.*&#8221;


----------



## holston (Oct 23, 2013)

Jewish Control of Gay Rights


> *Jewish Control of Gay Rights*
> 
> 
> > Gay rights are a good thing, as they are needed, but what isn't good is what the Jews have been doing with them. What passes for "gay rights" today, has nothing to do with actual rights for gays/bi's. The Jews are pushing a PERVERTED version that doesn't resemble true gay rights at all.
> ...


----------



## holston (Oct 23, 2013)

http://http://www.realjewnews.com/?p=830


----------



## eots (Oct 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJqI9bv0C7I&list=PL286EBD0376F2B097]Inglouriousouser Bastards - Inglourious Basterds spoof - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 23, 2013)

holston said:


> The Role of Media in Shaping Public Opinion | My Journey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any idea who the author of that WORDPRESS blog was and what evidence he has that the US gov't asked US media outlets not to expose OBL's claim that the Mideast conflict was the reason for the 9/11 attack?


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 23, 2013)

holston said:


> Jewish Control of Gay Rights
> 
> 
> > *Jewish Control of Gay Rights*
> ...


----------



## holston (Oct 24, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish Control of Gay Rights
> ...


----------



## holston (Oct 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSKAS-YVCns]Revolutionary Jews Promote Porn, Feminism & Homo Agenda E Michael Jones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## holston (Oct 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djMjKaK5xQ0]Texe Marrs on Hollywood and Jews and Obama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 24, 2013)

holston said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...


----------



## holston (Oct 24, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> That's a whole lot of spittin' and pissin' but you never did reveal the author.



 Odd that you should say that, being that's about all you and your buds ever do. 

 Why can't you just admit the truth contained in the articles?


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 24, 2013)

holston said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > That's a whole lot of spittin' and pissin' but you never did reveal the author.
> ...



So I'm supposed to accept your "truths" because you and some unknown blogger say they are?
You are a funny girl, Princess.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 24, 2013)

*Do Jews Control the Media?*

No, it is the Rosicrucians


----------



## holston (Oct 24, 2013)

The Power of Israel in the United States by James Petras


> p36
> The power of Israel is based on that of the Diaspora, the highly structured and politically and economically powerful Jewish networks which have direct and indirect access to the centers of power and propaganda in the most powerful imperial country in the world. *Tribute is exacted via the influence of these 'internal colonialists" who operate at the level of mass media opinion makers and via Congress and the Presidency. Close to 60 percent of Democratic Party funding and 35 percent of Republican Party funding comes from pro-Israeli Jews.*





> In the United States there are essentially four basic sources of financial, ideological and political support for the Israeli rentier economy:
> *1. Wealthy Jewish contributors and powerful disciplined fund-raising organizations.
> 2. The US government-both Congress and the Presidency.
> 3. The mass media, particularly the New York Times, Hollywood, and the major television networks.
> ...


----------



## theliq (Oct 25, 2013)

holston said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > That's a whole lot of spittin' and pissin' but you never did reveal the author.
> ...



So true,but let's really get to the bones of the matter.....they also "own" the Finance Sector,Reserve Bank,a whole stack of Lobbyists,Hollywood of course,much Media and so much more.

These are the Material Facts of the Matter...........it's enough to make you SPIT and PISS.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 25, 2013)

theliq said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Yeah! It's enough to make any goose-steppin' Nazi type spit and piss!


----------



## holston (Oct 25, 2013)

theliq said:


> So true,but let's really get to the bones of the matter.....they also "own" the Finance Sector,Reserve Bank,a whole stack of Lobbyists,Hollywood of course,much Media and so much more.
> 
> These are the Material Facts of the Matter...........it's enough to make you SPIT and PISS.



 The facts are there for anyone to see who has eyes and is willing to admit the truth to themselves. 

 So why do so few do so?

 I would say that is mostly due to the _Jewish control of the media. _

 The Jews enjoy a privileged status.
 This is evidenced by the fact that they are per capita the highest income bracket. 
(Wouldn't it be foolish of them to give it up?)

 This relative success is made possible by the fact that Jews go largely unrecognized and are therefore able to work in tandem unbeknownst to rivals and competitors and thus they may DISCRIMINATE with impunity. 

 Showing favor towards ones own kind is something Jews have worked long and hard to prevent their gentile rivals from doing. This explains why when you hear so much about "racism", bigotry, and discrimination, it is always implied and assumed that is something that  only "white" _men_ are guilty of. 

 If this supposition were true, it would mean that other races and ethnic groups are incapable of such practices. *It is reasonable to ask why only "white" (non-Jewish) MEN ever do so. * Yet such a question is forbidden. Is it because to ask such a simple question might expose the fallacy of such reasoning and reveal that the supposition itself is based on a concept of intrinsic inequality?

  In the cultural promotion of the ideal of "equality" this idea indicates that people are in fact NOT equal. Why? Because if ALL people were equal, then they would also  ALL be _equally_ prone to the foibles of "racism", bigotry and of the ability to "discriminate". According to mass media, they are not!

 As things stand, it goes without saying that such social "sins" are ALWAYS something that "white MEN" commit. The one possible exception to this unspoken rule is the case wherein a black men is found to be guilty of offending some Jew.

 One may discern a relatively recent trend towards being critical of prominent black "social activists" by the media talking heads. 
 For a "white" man to criticize black leaders thusly at an earlier time would have been unheard of. No doubt such venting would have brought on the kind of castigation which Imus endured over his "nappy headed Ho" quip.  

  One may conclude that an indictment of a black figure head must be met with the  approval of the Jewish media bosses. 
Otherwise they would all meet consequences similar to the demotion that Glen Beck had due to his inadvertent offense against certain Rabbis and the clumsy mistake he made of listing too many Jews among those he deemed subversive. Never mind that he never mentioned them by ethnicity. 
 It was enough in that instance that the Jews knew their identity and considered the call too close for comfort.  The possibility that too many gentiles might make the connection loomed to large on such a grand venue. 



 It is a universal FACT that those who control the MONEY rule the roost. 
Stereotypically, Jews have a reputation concerning the getting of money. There is no reason to believe that such stereotypes as they relate to Jews are any less applicable than the stereotypes which Jewish critics once assigned to the now defunct WASP "establishment". (Which has now been replaced by a Judaic one, by their own admission.) 


 Christian ethics have a tradition of teaching the preeminence of spiritual value over the pursuit of lucre.  One may debate whether this is profitable and in what sense. 

 Judaism has no such qualms. In fact, the pursuit of wealth is imbued in the Jewish culture because having lots of money in the Jewish culture is considered synonymous with righteousness. The lack of it is universally seen among them as a sign of total failure, spiritual and otherwise. 

 Therefore Jews place the highest priority on obtaining wealth and status, whereas the Christian culture has a misdirected tradition built around "poverty, obedience, and chastity" which harken back to the time of the ascetics such as "Saint" Francis of Assisi. 



_ It is also a truism that he who has the most money has first choice among women. _
 Only someone divorced from reality would say that this pursuit among men is of little importance. This is no less true among Jews than it is among blacks. 



 It may be observed that Jews will occasionally boast of certain achievements which provide them with advantages. ( What good is the having of a thing if you can't compare it anothers lack thereof?) A gentile who suggests that this state exists due to social inequities or unfairness will be accused of having anti-semitic motives. Jews citing nepotism or "tribalism" among whites is seen as "redressing a social wrong". 

 It should be obvious from all this that the Jewish cabal does not want to reveal their numbers or strengths for fear of alarming the gentile host who might then decide to act. 
Their chutzbah of late reveals less and less concern over this prospect. Is this because they appreciate the ignorance prevalent among gentiles as to the nature of Judaism? 

 At the same time they must boast of their status somewhat in order to gain further prestige and all the perks that come with it. Everyone loves a winner. Conversely gentile men are portrayed in the media more often as losers, especially those who are politically incorrect. Could this be a form of social conditioning which would predispose observers to preset attitudes which could in turn affect their decisions? 


 WHY does the gentile community not respond to the inordinate amount of influence and control which Jews exert over them? WHY should a society which is so preoccupied with enforcing "equality" in employment and on every other front, relentlessly assail the white male gentile class as being those who deserve demotion, while simultaneously ignoring the inordinate amount of wealth which the Jewish class enjoy? 

 In the first case, white male advantage is attributed to the practice of "racism", bigotry, and discrimination, popularly called "the good ol' boy club". While in the case of the Jew, their successes are attributed to "hard work" and innate superior intelligence. 

 What proof is offered to support these popular notions? And if they are accepted, then does that not imply the SUPERIORITY of the Jewish culture and gene pool? Is this not a SUPREMACIST doctrine?

 WHO makes these assertions and on what grounds? 



 As long as the Jews remain a minority, they may enjoy inordinate advantage without upsetting the status of the WASP elitists to any appreciable extent. The numbers of gentiles who must be marginalized in order to maintain this status quo are not sufficient to cause a groundswell of resentment. 



 The relation between the gentile "upper crust" and the Jewish Supremacists remains one of "you scratch my back and I'll scratch yours". How else do you explain the charades of "partisanism" within Congress when the results always show that there isn't a nickels worth of difference between them?


----------



## paulitician (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes, they control a good portion of it. They certainly control most of Film & TV. I don't think that's disputable. Just look at who's currently running most of Hollywood and TV. The bigger question for me is, why are most Jews in America Communists? Most propaganda films released in Hollywood are Communist oriented. So when and why did most Jews in America decide to lean Communist? It's perplexing because most Jews around the World were not Communists. In fact, the Communists and Nazis in Europe slaughtered several Millions of them. So why do so many Jews in America lean Communist? It's an interesting question to ponder.


----------



## holston (Oct 25, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Yes, they control a good portion of it. They certainly control most of Film & TV. I don't think that's disputable. Just look at who's currently running most of Hollywood and TV. The bigger question for me is, why are most Jews in America Communists? Most propaganda films released in Hollywood are Communist oriented. So when and why did most Jews in America decide to lean Communist? It's perplexing because most Jews around the World were not Communists. *In fact, the Communists and Nazis in Europe slaughtered several Millions of them.* So why do so many Jews in America lean Communist? It's an interesting question to ponder.



 I think it is more correct to say that Jewish led Bolsheviks slaughtered millions of their political opponents which is what led to their incarceration and subsequent deaths in German concentration camps. It should be noted that Hitler placed his opponents there regardless of their ethnicity. 
 It is also noteworthy that it was Marx, whose Father was an ordained Rabbi who is credited with the origin of communist doctrine.  Since Jews like to take credit for so many things, they should not be denied credit for these other contributions to the world. 







http://www.ihr.org/jhr/v14/v14n1p-4_Weber.html


> *A solid understanding of history has long been the best guide to comprehending the present and anticipating the future. *Accordingly, people are most interested in historical questions during times of crisis, when the future seems most uncertain. With the collapse of Communist rule in the Soviet Union, 1989-1991, and as Russians struggle to build a new order on the ruins of the old, historical issues have become very topical. For example, many ask: How did the Bolsheviks, a small movement guided by the teachings of German-Jewish social philosopher Karl Marx, succeed in taking control of Russia and imposing a cruel and despotic regime on its people?
> 
> In recent years, Jews around the world have been voicing anxious concern over the specter of anti-Semitism in the lands of the former Soviet Union. In this new and uncertain era, we are told, suppressed feelings of hatred and rage against Jews are once again being expressed. According to one public opinion survey conducted in 1991, for example, most Russians wanted all Jews to leave the country.4 But precisely why is anti-Jewish sentiment so widespread among the peoples of the former Soviet Union? *Why do so many Russians, Ukrainians, Lithuanians and others blame "the Jews" for so much misfortune?*
> A Taboo Subject
> ...




 I disagree with the author on at least one point here. Facts CAN be denied. Jews frequently deny them when they are placed in an unfavorable light. 
 Gentiles on the other hand , especially "whites" in the US and Germany above all, are forced to confess to their collective sins day and night forever and ever, world without end, with no provisions and few exceptions being made for individuals either. No attempts to qualify or rationalize any questionable actions taken in the name of "Western civilization" are permitted. No insinuations about actions attributable to the Jewish collective are allowed either. Historical revision is only open to those subjects in which questions of authorship or involving "to whom credit is due".

Those would be questions pertaining to who is chiefly responsible for the the scientific advancement and moral enlightenment of mankind. They may be assumed to have been usurped from discredited Jewish geniuses by evil "white" colonial imperialists and misogynistic , bigoted "white supremacists" who have never found anything better to do than exploit and oppress the colored peoples of the world, above all the "Jews". Such a task would only be suitable to the oppressed minority of them who constitute the best and brightest humanity has to offer, the Jews. After all the world rightly belongs to _them_ since "G-d" said so. We have _their_ word as proof!

 We see in the case of the German people, ignorance was not an excuse. However, in light of the fact that the bloody Bolshevik revolution PRECEDED WWII one may _almost_ be forgiven for doubting whether Hitler's intentions toward Russia were altogether sinister without reason, especially since there were so many Reds campaigning for a similar revolution within the boarders of Germany proper at the time; not to mention the German lands confiscated after WWI and Russia's obstinate refusal to allow a corridor to those lands which were still inhabited by former German citizens.


----------



## holston (Oct 25, 2013)

The Jewish Role in the Bolshevik Revolution and Russia's Early Soviet Regime


> Contemporary *Voices of Warning*
> 
> Well-informed observers, both inside and outside of Russia, took note at the time of the crucial Jewish role in Bolshevism. *Winston Churchill, for one, warned in an article published in the February 8, 1920, issue of the London Illustrated Sunday Herald that Bolshevism is a*
> *"worldwide conspiracy* for the overthrow of civilization and for the reconstitution of society on the basis of arrested development, of envious malevolence, and impossible equality."





> *David R. Francis, United States ambassador in Russia, warned in a January 1918 dispatch* to Washington: *"The Bolshevik leaders here, most of whom are Jews *and 90 percent of whom are returned exiles, care little for Russia or any other country but are internationalists and they are_ trying to start a_ *worldwide* _social revolution._"14
> 
> The Netherlands' ambassador in Russia, Oudendyke, made much the same point a few months later: "Unless *Bolshevism *is nipped in the bud immediately, it *is bound to spread in one form or another* over Europe *and the whole world as it is organized and worked by Jews who have no nationality*, and *whose one object is to destroy for their own ends *the existing order of things."15
> 
> "The Bolshevik Revolution," *declared a leading American Jewish community paper in 1920,* "was largely the product of Jewish thinking, Jewish discontent, Jewish effort to reconstruct."16


----------



## theliq (Oct 25, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...



Well as the Zionists COLLABORATED with the Nazis, YOU'D KNOW ALL ABOUT THAT,OF COURSE being a ZIONIST YOURSELF.


You try as hard as you can to deflect the truth,but as always with you,YOU are riddled with GUILT.


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 25, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Is the Pope Catholic?
> 
> P.S. Why is this in the conspiracy section? It's reality and should be in the media section.



Because ANYTHING that has to do with Jews running things,Pro white,etc things of that nature are automatically deleted or moved to rubber area...Take that how you want to...I have come to my own conclusions.


----------



## holston (Oct 25, 2013)

theliq said:


> Well as the Zionists COLLABORATED with the Nazis, YOU'D KNOW ALL ABOUT THAT,OF COURSE being a ZIONIST YOURSELF.
> 
> 
> You try as hard as you can to deflect the truth,but as always with you,YOU are riddled with GUILT.



 I've heard that claim before but I've never investigated it so I cannot say much about it. 

 What I can say though, is that if the "Nazis" collaborated with the "Zionists" at the time leading up to WWII, that would only serve to show that the "Nazis" really had no desire to exterminate the Jews to begin with, but only a desire to have them removed to a distant land where they could no longer muck around with the German economy and attempt to destroy the German culture and nation. 

 As far as that goes, I guess you _could_ call me a Zionist if you want to and I would not object, so long as what you mean by that is that I desire to have the so called "Jews", their converts, their gentile spouses, and all their associated Marxist ideologues removed to a land beyond their power to dick around with the US as they did with Germany and as they are presently doing to the US. 

 If by "Zionist" you mean the definition which is indicative of all those who believe that the "Jews" are "Gds 'chosen' people" and therefore have the divine right to rule the world, then I must strenuously object on both counts. 

Zionism - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


> :  an international movement originally for the establishment of a Jewish national or religious community in Palestine and later for the support of modern Israel



 I cannot comport with a definition of Zionism to include the confiscation of other peoples lands whether by force of theft or some globalists decree. That would include the Balfour agreement. In that case it appears to me that someone (England) made an agreement to give to the "Jews" the land of Palestine which at the time was occupied by Palestinians. 

 Unless Great Britain owned Palestine, then I see no legitimate right of theirs to have "given" any rights to Palestine to begin with. 
 But I was under the impression that the agreement was originally made in such a way as to guarantee that the rights of the natives of Palestine at that time would in no way be infringed upon. Obviously _that_ part of the bargain was not adhered to. So one can hardly blame people for being upset when they are being forcibly evicted from their homes. 

 The Jews in the US are always going on about how the "white man" evicted the American Indians from their homes just as they constantly remind us about the abuses of Negro slaves prior to the "Civil" War. 

 They always fail to mention the prominent role of Jewish merchants in the slave trade from it's inception in America. 
  What they fail to explain to us how the modern Jews can at once tell us how they are innocent of the "genocide" of the American Indians while they simultaneously argue that the US government was not founded upon Christian principles because, as they would have it, the Jews formed the Constitution based upon the "Noahide Laws". 
 Another way of asking it, is how could the Jews be around to found the constitution upon "Noahide Law", finance the American revolution, finance and fight the Union led "war to free the slaves", and yet not be around to participate in the wanton extermination of the Indians and the introduction of the slave trade into the north way in advance of the settlement of the South?

 To listen to the Jewish historical revisionists of today, one could come away believing that not only did Jews found the country, they fought the war for Independence, freed the slaves, and were on the front lines against the terrible Nazis too!
 How many times can one get the impression from TV and movies that Jews led the Normandy Invasion, the Battle of the Bulge, and won the west to boot? One has to wonder how such a great multitude of studs and natural born killers could get themselves in such hot water in the first place. 

 The question then arises as to how the Jews could accuse America of not acting quickly or doing enough in their behalf leading up to WWII and yet still claim to be at the forefront of every heroic deed before, during, and since then. 

 The same problem arises with the Westward movement. 






 But leave it to Hollywood to find a way to glorify the historical Jew and exonerate himself of any mischief along the way all at the same time. 

Jewish Americans for Sarah Palin » Blog Archive » Jewish WWII hero of Pacific dies, was denied Medal of Honor


> Jewish WWII hero who 'killed 600 Japanese' dies
> Commanders thought anti-Semitism kept him from Medal of Honor




 The more I learn of the daring exploits of the "hardworking" Jews, the less I feel that Israel is in any need of the BILLIONS of US aid dollars, or the BILLIONS in grants that US Jews receive via the Department of "Homeland Security", among many other US government PORK barrel projects designated to "redress the wrongs" done to them. 



From watching TV . I have come to the definite conclusion that it is the impotent, queer bate, ne'r -do-well, GENTILE BOOBS who deserve the most help!!!, not the highly masculine and oh so competent blacks. And ESPECIALLY NOT the CHOSEN OF GOD!!!

 You'd think that "G-d" would do a thing or to on behalf of his CHOSEN ONES occasionally instead of constantly relying on Congress to provide them with everything!


----------



## holston (Oct 25, 2013)

DEAL OF THE DAY
Astonishing 'Red Sea Crossing' video &#8211; $4.95 today only!
Robotic submarine cameras reveal &#8216;hundreds of Egyptian chariots strewn across the sea floor&#8217;





 I'm inclined to agree with the deceased "Jewish" atheists Carl Sagan and Isaac Asimov; the US Ashkenazim/Khazars had absolutely NOTHING to do with the parting of the Red Sea.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Oct 26, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...




the nazis spoke the queens english, however americans and many brits now days as well speak bottom of the gene pool gutter.











*and people today have an excuse for being retards*​ 


> ex·ter·mi·nate  ik&#712;st&#601;rm&#601;&#716;n&#257;t/
> 
> verb: *exterminate*;&#8195;3rd person present: *exterminates*;&#8195;past tense: *exterminated*;&#8195;past participle: *exterminated*;&#8195;gerund or present participle: *exterminating*
> 
> ...


thats what you get for your money in egg u ma kay shun now days.

top shelf!

amazing what changing a few lousy definitions here and there can accomplish!  Imagine if we had legislatures and judicial system that does the same thing.  Oh wait.....
​


----------



## paulitician (Oct 26, 2013)

holston said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they control a good portion of it. They certainly control most of Film & TV. I don't think that's disputable. Just look at who's currently running most of Hollywood and TV. The bigger question for me is, why are most Jews in America Communists? Most propaganda films released in Hollywood are Communist oriented. So when and why did most Jews in America decide to lean Communist? It's perplexing because most Jews around the World were not Communists. *In fact, the Communists and Nazis in Europe slaughtered several Millions of them.* So why do so many Jews in America lean Communist? It's an interesting question to ponder.
> ...



Interesting observations. Pretty insightful. I've always wondered why most American Jews leaned Communist. To me, it's a very interesting question to explore.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 26, 2013)

> Interesting observations. Pretty insightful. I've always wondered why most American Jews leaned Communist. To me, it's a very interesting question to explore.



Most American Jews are communists? Most American Jews are patriotic Americans.


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > Interesting observations. Pretty insightful. I've always wondered why most American Jews leaned Communist. To me, it's a very interesting question to explore.
> 
> 
> 
> Most American Jews are communists? Most American Jews are patriotic Americans.



Most American jews are israeli firsters.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > Interesting observations. Pretty insightful. I've always wondered why most American Jews leaned Communist. To me, it's a very interesting question to explore.
> 
> 
> 
> Most American Jews are communists? Most American Jews are patriotic Americans.



Most American Jews do lean far Left/Communist. That's not disputable. But why? The Communists and Nazis in Europe were anything but kind to them? So why did so many Jews come to America and become Communists?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 26, 2013)

ALL the jews did it threads are giant steaming piles of bullshit...AND SHOULD BE SENT TO THE RUBBER ROOM STAT!


----------



## paulitician (Oct 26, 2013)

daws101 said:


> ALL the jews did it threads are giant steaming piles of bullshit...AND SHOULD BE SENT TO THE RUBBER ROOM STAT!



Jews do control much of the American Media. They certainly control most of Film and TV. I don't see how you can dispute that. But don't take my word for it. Go and research who's currently running most of Film and TV. And most American Jews do tend to be Communists. But why? These are questions worth exploring. But if you don't want to...GTFO!!


----------



## daws101 (Oct 26, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ALL the jews did it threads are giant steaming piles of bullshit...AND SHOULD BE SENT TO THE RUBBER ROOM STAT!
> ...


no thanks, I'll stay.....


----------



## daws101 (Oct 26, 2013)

Alan Dershowitz: Do Jews Control the Media?

URL=http://s1353.photobucket.com/user/brian_dawson1/media/one_nation_under_God_zps54fa646c.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## Rockland (Oct 26, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Most American Jews do lean far Left/Communist. That's not disputable.



Not disputable to you, maybe.  Don't presume to speak for everyone.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2013)

three farts in a row from the agent trolls since your last post Paul.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 27, 2013)

Rockland said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Most American Jews do lean far Left/Communist. That's not disputable.
> ...



It's fact. Most American Jews do lean far Left/Communist. Just look to Hollywood and TV for proof. Joseph McCarthy was actually correct about Communists infiltrating Hollywood. And most of them were Jewish.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 27, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Why? You have nothing to say. We're all waiting anxiously for another one of your awesomely original 'Tinfoil Hat' rants. How bout you just do yourself a favor, and come back when you have some new material. See ya.


----------



## holston (Oct 27, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Alan Dershowitz: Do Jews Control the Media?



 That looks like a lame attempt to denigrate the Christ, the Constitution, and the people who believe in them all at the same time. 

 Nice try, but that only works on equally lame minds. 


 If the Jews really wanted "separation of Church and State", as _they_ put it, they wouldn't send one of their most militant groups , Chabad Lubavitch, to their stooge George Bush to sign the Noahide Resolutions. 

 Nope. 
 What the Jews want is not "separation of Church and State". What the Jews want is a JEWISH STATE, a Jewish Plutocracy. 

 What the Jews want is to remove all traces of Christianity from government AND society. 


 People should understand that the majority of the men who framed the Constitution, like the majority of the population at the time, WERE as a matter of fact steeped in the Christian tradition. Whether they were ALL Christian in the truest sense is of lesser consequence. The important thing to realize, is that despite the differences in denominational opinion, the ENTIRE social structure, for all intents and purposes, UNIVERSALLY recognized CHRISTIANITY as the PREDOMINANT religion of the US.

 To convince everyone that the early US was anything else would require a complete audience of FOOLS and IDIOTS. 

 This is easily demonstrated. 

 To begin with, one would have to argue that the Pilgrims who landed at Plymouth Rock were NOT trying to escape the religious persecution of the King's Church in England. 

 Then the critics of Christianity would have to dismiss from their arsenal of insults to Christ, the argument that the Salem Witch trials were conducted by ignorant religious bigots of the WHITE MALE Christian persuasion. 

 Try to imagine the founders of the US government as a pack of Rabbis, Hindus, or Buddahists. 
 Nope. It don't work. 

 You can even try to substitute a pack of 17th and 18th century Secular Humanists or Atheists and you run into similar problems, all of which underscore the RIDICULOUSNESS of the argument that the US was founded as a "secular" nation. 


 It OUGHT TO BE apparent to any THINKING person that the INTENTION of the first amendment of the Constitution was to prevent incidence such as House Resolution 104 from occurring, a concept which was entirely lost on the mind of George Bush Senior when he allowed the "good" Rabbis to push him to sign it, in his typical weenie fashion. 

Bill Text - 102nd Congress (1991-1992) - THOMAS (Library of Congress)


> Whereas the Lubavitch movement has fostered and promoted these ethical values and principles throughout the world;
> 
> Whereas Rabbi Menachem Mendel Schneerson, leader of the Lubavitch movement, is universally respected and revered and his eighty-ninth birthday falls on March 26, 1991;
> 
> Whereas in tribute to this great spiritual *leader*, `the rebbe', this, his ninetieth year will be seen as one of `education and giving', the year in which we turn to education and charity to return *the world *to the moral and *ethical values contained in the Seven Noahide Laws;* and




 One should pause here to reconsider the way in which dramatic changes can be brought about incrementally by small steps and to reflect on the meaning of sayings such as , 
"Give 'em and inch", and the fable about allowing the camels nose into the tent. 

 Special attention should be drawn to the first "Noahide Law" and it's Talumdic interpretation. 



> The seven laws listed by the Tosefta and the Talmud are:[6]
> 
> The prohibition of Idolatry.



 Included in the definition of "idolatry" according to the "sages" of the Talmud is the prescription of death by guillotine to all those who profess the deity of Christ, who according to the Rabbis was a charlatan and a bastard, a mere man at most. 



> The Noahide laws comprise the six commandments which were given to Adam in the Garden of Eden,* according to the Talmud's interpretation of Gen 2:*16,[7] and a seventh precept, which was added after the Flood of Noah. *According to Judaism,* the 613 commandments given in the written Torah, as well as their explanations and applications discussed in the oral Torah, are applicable to the Jews only, and _non-Jews are bound only to observe the seven Noahide laws._



 Doubtless after the consolidation of a world government ruled by a religious court of Sanhedrin, as the Jews work for daily, there will no longer be any use for the "Messianic" Jews who flatter the Christian community for the financial and military support they require towards attaining their goal; as any "Messianic" Jews who truly believed in Christ as God's son would be just as guilty as any Christian. 

 One may doubt the sincerity of such Jews already for the simple lack of a good reason to continue to call themselves by any other name than Christian. If there were such a reason then Christians would be equally obligated to call themselves Jews. Because according to the "Jews" , being "Jewish" refers only to ones religious beliefs. 

First Amendment | U.S. Constitution | LII / Legal Information Institute




> Amendment I
> 
> *Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion,* *or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech,* or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.



 One should pay close attention to the efforts of Jews and their gentile front men to prohibit display of Christian icons and to PROHIBIT the NAME of Christ to be mentioned in public prayers. 



 No, Ding Dong, 

 The Jews have no business dicking around with Christians, their religion, OR their form of government. 

 Anyone who goes along with the Jews on these points are in my estimation about as good as the Jews themselves and ought to be considered as such regardless of the name they go be or the label which the lying media assigns to them. 

 A wise person should not be fooled by the forward appearance of gentile people who are pushing to implement the Jewish agenda, whether it is in the name of Marx or even Christ, or to promote any cause or purpose which is contrary to the express will of God AS CHRIST HIMSELF has STATED it. 




> Exodus 20:7
> 
> "Thou shalt not take the name of the LORD thy God* in vain;* for the LORD will not hold him guiltless that taketh his name in vain."



Go fish!


----------



## holston (Oct 27, 2013)

Alan Dershowitz: Do Jews Control the Media?



> Amidst all the brouhaha over *CNN's firing of Rick Sanchez for his remarks about Jews in the media,* an important distinction is being missed.



 Yes.



> Yes, there are many individual Jews in positions of influence in Hollywood, in network television, in sports and entertainment, and in many other areas of American public life.



 An understatement but true. 


> These individuals, who happen to be Jewish, do not act together in any kind of conspiratorial manner.



 A lie.


> These individuals, who happen to be Jewish,* do not act together in any kind of conspiratorial manner. *There is no "Jewish control" of any of these areas -- or of the many other areas, such as medicine, law, academia, finance -- where there are large numbers of individual Jews in high positions.



 According to Jews, there is an unwritten and immutable law of the nature, analogous to the law of gravity, that Jews are _incapable of conspiring with one another. _
 The corollary to this universal law is the law which states that Arabs and Muslims, like evil "good 'ol boys" ALWAYS conspire. When they're not conspiring to enforce Sharia law on everyone they are trying to figure out ways to exploit the "minorities" of the world, practicing anti-semitism as closet Nazis, and trying to make the black man's life as miserable as possible. 

 Where the Jews conjure these laws from is anybodies guess. They have yet to offer any proof as to their immutability or indisputable evidence that they even exist. Nevertheless practically all sheeple accept them as true thanks to decades of bombardment with media propaganda in everything from university level dissertations to Saturday morning cartoons. 


> Many of these individuals are Jewish only in the sense that their parents or grandparents happen to be Jews. *They do not live Jewish lives or support Jewish causes.* They certainly do not conspire to exercise any sort of "Jewish control" over the areas in which they work.



 This one is laughable. Indeed. One has to wonder how they can consider this twit to be some outstanding lawyer if it weren't for the Jewish label attached to him. 



> Whenever there are allegations of Jewish "control" over the "media," the primary examples cited are The New York Times and the Washington Post. Both were founded by families of Jewish origin. *But neither has ever gone out of its way to promote Jewish causes or values.*



 A demonstrable, albeit time consuming LIE!



> Yet Cardinal Oscar Andres Rodriguez Meridiaga -- who was a runner up for the papacy -- blamed the Jewish-controlled media, particularly The New York Times, for the sex scandal that has plagued the Catholic Church.
> 
> Here is his "logic." He begins by asserting that the Vatican is anti-Israel and pro-Palestinian. It follows, therefore, that "the Jews" had to get even with the Catholic Church, while at the same time deflecting attention away from Israeli injustices against the Palestinians.
> *
> The Jews managed to do this by arranging for the media which they, of course, control to give disproportionate attention to the Vatican sex scandal.*



 I have noticed the conspicuous absence of attention given to the Homosexual affairs of Rabbis and the  suppression of these kinds of stories via threats within the Jewish community itself. 

Jewish child molesters that are never on the NEWS - WHY?

NPN Article: Judaism's Pedophilia Begins with Rabbi ben Yohai


> The prime media culprit is, according to Rodriguez, The Boston Globe, which has won numerous journalistic awards for its exposure of the sex scandal and cover-up. The Globe, you see, is owned by The New York Times, which is controlled by the Sulzberger family, which was Jewish in origin. Hence the Jewish conspiracy. *Oh, these clever Jews!*





> One problem with this cockamamie theory is that the Jewish community of Boston was very close to, and admiring of, Cardinal Bernard Law, who presided over the archdiocese during the scandal. Law had built bridges between the Catholic and Jewish communities of Boston, and when the scandal was exposed by the very un-Jewish Boston Globe the Jewish community remained largely supportive of Law.
> 
> None of the leading media critics, lawyers or politicians who railed against the church was Jewish. Most were Catholic. But that didn't matter to the bigoted cardinal, who along with other classic anti-Semites believes that if there is a problem "the Jews" must be to blame for it.



 "Oh these clever Jews!"

Crypto-Judaism in the Catholic Church | The Occidental Observer - White Identity, Interests, and Culture



> An article in Haaretz (&#8220;Israeli Jew turned Catholic priest named head of papal court&#8221 describes one David Maria Jaeger who &#8220;converted&#8221; from Judaism to Catholicism and will now become a member of the highest court in the Vatican. The word &#8216;converted&#8217; is in quotes because it&#8217;s apparent that Jaeger has in no sense ceased being a Jew. Jaeger was born in Tel Aviv and had a Jewish religious education before assuming his high position in the Church.



 I suppose one could argue that the Bushes weren't Jews either. But they certainly were useful idiots from the Jewish point of view, even if the Bushes did profit from their relationship. 



> So let's stop all this nonsense about Jewish control over the media and praise those individual Jews who,* by dint of hard work and talent*, have earned their place, as individuals, in so many areas of American life. I always thought that was the American dream.
> 
> Dershowitz's new novel, *The Trials of Zion*, was just published by Hachette Book Group



 No, let's not stop. 

 I think these "hardworking Jews" get enough praise as it is. God knows they heap enough of it on themselves when their sycophants don't. 

 The theory that Jews attained the highest per capita income in the US and acquired lucrative and powerful positions thousands of times more than than they should be statistically represented smacks of JEWISH SUPREMACISM. The idea that Jews do not acquire those positions through nepotism or discrimination holds no more water than when whites protest that they do not discriminate in favor of whites in employment and housing, an argument which the JEWISH MEDIA WILL NOT PERMIT TO BE VOICED.

 There is no end to the numbers of Jews selling their books on TV and radio. Never mind that the bulk of any useful information,( that is the non-fictional, other than propaganda kind) given in any of them is is either borrowed from common knowledge or has been usurped and copywrited from other people's efforts. 

 One gets the impression that there is nothing known which has not been produced by some Jewish intellect, including the Old Testament and "G-d" Himself.

Alan Dershowitz
ALAN M. DERSHOWITZ


> is a Brooklyn native who has been called &#8220;the nation&#8217;s most peripatetic civil liberties lawyer&#8221; and one of its &#8220;most distinguished defenders of individual rights,&#8221; &#8220;the best-known criminal lawyer in the world,&#8221; &#8220;the top lawyer of last resort,&#8221; and &#8220;*America&#8217;s most public Jewish defender.&#8221; *He is the *Felix Frankfurter Professor of Law at Harvard *Law School. Dershowitz, a graduate of Brooklyn College and Yale Law School, joined the Harvard Law School faculty at age 25 *after clerking for Judge David Bazelon and Justice Arthur Goldberg.*



Isn't Harvard that university that the Jews used to argue was infested by anti-semitic "good 'ol boys"? 
And isn't that the same university that gave us the illustrious Jewish addition to the Supreme Court





 ?
NO BIAS HERE!

Jewish U.S. Supreme Court Justices | Jewish Virtual Library



U.S. Jews laud Supreme Court ruling in favor of gay marriage movement - Jewish World News Israel News | Haaretz



> U.S. Jews laud Supreme Court ruling in favor of gay marriage movement
> Court recognizes that married gay men and women are eligible for federal benefits, paving the way for same-sex marriage in California; falls short of endorsing fundamental right for gay people to marry.








More white make gentile useful idiots depicted in the Jew rag Haaretz. (They couldn't find a couple of Jews for the pic even if the publication is an explicitly Jewish "News" source.) Take note attractive gentile WHITE women. These kind of men do not make good husbands. Better find yourself a dashing (and rich) Jewish M-A-N. (No fatties or uglies need apply, only delicious Shiksa Hoes)


> Gay marriage is an issue that *stirs cultural, religious and political passions* in the United States as elsewhere.



 Jews ARE good at "stirring the pot". 





The Talmudic Blog ????? ??????? : Is Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor Jewish?


> Is Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor Jewish?
> No, Judge Sonia Sotomayor is not a Jew. She is Catholic.



 Is that right?

 Look up the definition of "crypto Jews in Mexico and Latin America". 

 This Rabbi's blog even provides you with an additional clue:


> Technically, you could argue that* Sephardic Jewish judge Benjamin Nathan Cardozo was the first Hispanic judge to serve in the US Supreme Court. *Cardozo served from 1932 until his death in 1938.
> 
> Cardozo was born in New York City, the son of Rebecca Washington (née Nathan) and Albert Jacob Cardozo. *Both Cardozo's maternal grandparents,* Sara Seixas and Isaac Mendes Seixas Nathan, *and **his paternal grandparents, Ellen Hart and Michael H. Cardozo, were Sephardic Jews;* their families immigrated from England before the American Revolution, and were *descended from Jews who left the Iberian Peninsula for Holland during the Inquisition*. Cardozo family tradition held that their ancestors were *Marranos* from Portugal, although Cardozo's ancestry has not been firmly traced to Portugal. [Wikipedia]



 There's a lot more of this concealment than they would like for you to know. 

Jewish Community React to Sotomayor | NJDC Blog



> A number of Jewish organizations have come out with comments concerning President Barack Obama&#8217;s Supreme Court nominee Sonia Sotomayor. They include the American Jewish Committee (AJC), the Anti-Defamation League (ADL), Jewish Council for Public Affairs (JCPA), the National Council of Jewish Women (NCJW), the National Jewish Democratic Council (NJDC), the Orthodox Union (OU), and the Religious Action Center (RAC).



 See "leader's comments". 



Alan Dersowitch






*Jewish Twit Extraordinaire*


----------



## daws101 (Oct 28, 2013)

holston said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Dershowitz: Do Jews Control the Media?
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 28, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



And, like most of your facts, that one came from the little voices in your microwave oven.


----------



## Beachboy (Oct 28, 2013)

I must consider myself an expert on Hollywood, and the Entertainment  Business as I live in Santa Monica, and work as kind of agent/account  executive.

This kind of thread is misleading.  Jews were the ones who developed  animation using cards.  While Edison developed the motion picture,  (actually it was Tessler, a Jew, who worked for Thomas Edison).  Motion  Pictures were an innovation that Jewish immigrants were drawn to for  making a living.  Christians already dominated fields such as oil,  steel, and banking in the United States.  Jews were the ones who took  risks in the new movie industry because there were not a lot of other  options open to them due to prejudice.

There sure were not any white Anglo Saxon Protestants who wanted to  invest in the risky movie business.  At least not until the millions  started rolling in.    Yes the business did start in New York and  Chicago.  They movie moved to California because they could film  outside, all year around.  Theater owners demanded a new movie every  week in their theaters, and so Hollywood became a factory production  line.  With the new medium, the goal was to put as many people in  theater seats as possible.  Movie content was what people of the day  were willing to pay to see.  This was not a Jewish agenda being sold,  and there were no "message" movies as there are today. I fact the Jewish  film companies went out of their way to reach out to Christian  audiences because most Americans were Christians.  And, they succeeded.




​ 
Radio and Television were much the same evolving  environment.  The story of William S. Paley the founder of CBS is a  typical story.  Paley's father owned a cigar store.  Paley sold it and  bought a radio station.  He built that station into being CBS, including  Television.  So, yes, Jewish management has a lot of power in  communications, but I as a Presbyterian am a perfect example that if you  do your job well, the doors are open in radio, television, and motion  pictures.

During the 1930s the Roman Catholic Church decided it should be the  censor of movies.  And, for a while they were, and literally ruined some  great films.   Catholic know-it-alls got the boot in the 1940s, and  were replaced by the anti-Communists under U. S. Senator Joseph  McCarthy.  There was a "blacklist," and careers were ruined by McCarthy  until he was nailed as an alcoholic bigot by CBS News Director, Edward  R. Murrow.  It is said that even President Eisenhower, a fellow  Republican, was afraid of McCarthy.  It was the cold war, Americans were  afraid of Communists.

As the studio system declined, independent film companies such as United  Artists flourished.  Non-Jewish television networks emerged, (NBC, now  owned by defense contractor General Electric, ABC now owned by  Republicans at Disney Studios, and Fox, owned by conservative Republican  Rupert Murdoch).  When the studio system died, a lot of Jewish  influence ended.  Even the great Louis B. Mayor lost MGM.

So, you see *this thread is a bogus attack on Jews.*    Jews invested and built the communications industry in the United  States, and now they are run by corporate entities with stockholders  whose main interest is making money.

The point missed in the OP is the tremendous power gays and lesbians  have in the communications industry.  They are really upset that a  Fundamentalist Christian group got NBC to drop last seasons,_ The New Normal_.   The religious right will pay dearly for that action.  Anyone with any  brains at all knows you DO NOT mess with the gays in Tinsel Town.  You  will see some big "righty" politicians bite the dust in the next  election as a result of payback.  If a big "righty" doesn't have a  scandle, one will be written for them, as was the case with the Obama  Birth Certificate, and Acorn.   The media will scream "political upset,"   but here in Hollywood it will just be another gay payback, pure and  simple.  It is American politics as usual.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gO6-23jqFmY"]"The New Normal" Stars on Show Controversy - YouTube[/ame]

Remember a company named Eastman Kodak?
Bankrupt ~ Gay Payback.  Gays play for keeps, and 
  now have more clout than Jews in Communications.​


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 28, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> I must consider myself an expert on Hollywood, and the Entertainment  Business as I live in Santa Monica, and work as kind of agent/account  executive.
> 
> This kind of thread is misleading.  Jews were the ones who developed  animation using cards.  While Edison developed the motion picture,  (actually it was Tessler, a Jew, who worked for Thomas Edison).  Motion  Pictures were an innovation that Jewish immigrants were drawn to for  making a living.  Christians already dominated fields such as oil,  steel, and banking in the United States.  Jews were the ones who took  risks in the new movie industry because there were not a lot of other  options open to them due to prejudice.
> 
> ...



Huh?


----------



## Friends (Oct 28, 2013)

Jews do not control anything. They have a prominence far out of proportion to their numbers because of their superior intelligence.


----------



## holston (Oct 29, 2013)

Friends said:


> Jews do not control anything. They have a prominence far out of proportion to their numbers because of their superior intelligence.



Spoken like a true Jewish Supremacist.


----------



## holston (Oct 29, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> I must consider myself an expert on Hollywood, ......



 We'll take you're word for it. 
 I've learned more than most about the Jews. 
 Enough to know what I'm talking about. 



> Radio and Television were much the same evolving  environment.  The story of William S. Paley the founder of CBS is a  typical story.  Paley's father owned a cigar store.  Paley sold it and  bought a radio station.  He built that station into being CBS, including  Television.  So, *yes, Jewish management has a lot of power in  communications,* but I as a Presbyterian am a perfect example that *if *you  do your job well, *the doors are open* in radio, television, and motion  pictures.



Yes they do. 

 You strike me as being very "Politically Correct". I'm sure that helps tremendously in opening doors. We see the types of people that Jews typically reward. Take John Hagee and John McCain for example. 





> During the 1930s the Roman Catholic Church decided it should be the  censor of movies.  And, for a while they were, and literally ruined some  great films.   Catholic know-it-alls got the boot in the 1940s, and  were replaced by the anti-Communists under U. S. Senator Joseph  McCarthy.  There was a "blacklist," and careers were ruined by McCarthy  until he was nailed as an alcoholic* bigot *by CBS News Director, *Edward  R. Murrow*.  It is said that even President Eisenhower, a fellow  Republican, was afraid of McCarthy.  It was the cold war, Americans were  afraid of Communists.



 I doubt if McCarthy did much to "ruin" anyones career in Hollywood, particularly any of the Communist Jews who were there at the time. 

 If anyone was ruined by his attempt to expose them, it was McCarthy himself. His name now lives in infamy right along with Richard Nixon, Adolf Hitler, Jimmy Carter, Billy Graham, or anyone else they have put on their black list. 




> Catholic know-it-alls got the boot in the 1940s, and  were replaced by the anti-Communists under U. S. Senator Joseph  McCarthy.



I had no idea that McCarthy was the chief employment officer in Hollywood or that Catholics ran the movie industry. That sounds about as likely as the one that says that the Muslims run Washington. 

 Lord, they really take us  ALL for STUPID.

 The fact that some of us really are I regret to say. But hey, I'm Anglo Saxon and male too so I can't disown them altogether. The Jews are going to lump me in with the Dodos anyway the same way the blacks do regardless. 
 So I would just like to help open the eyes of all the white males who are dancing to the tune of their own destruction as to who the Pied Pipers are. 






> As the studio system declined, independent film companies such as United  Artists flourished.  Non-Jewish television networks emerged, (NBC, now  owned by defense contractor General Electric, ABC now owned by * Republicans at Disney Studios*, and Fox, owned by conservative Republican  Rupert Murdoch).  When the studio system died, a lot of Jewish  influence ended.  Even the great Louis B. Mayor lost MGM.



 The Jews defamed Walt Disney for the testimony he gave about hearings on unAmerican activities. 

 Rupert Murdoch is a Jew. And the "Republican Party" is actually the NEO-CON Party. 

 The "paleo" Republicans like Pat Buchanan have been shelved and marginalized by the powers that be for their politically incorrect attitudes. 

 I'm beginning to think that you don't know a fraction of what you claim to about the Jewish agenda in Hollywood. 


> So, you see *this thread is a bogus attack on Jews.* *Jews invested and built the communications industry* in the United  States, and now they are run by corporate entities with stockholders  whose main interest is making money.



 There is nothing "bogus" about this thread at all. 

 You should take particular points in the articles presented and prove _them_ to be bogus before you make such a claim. 


 Jews are indeed heavily invested in the telecommunications industry. That is one of the major reasons for the amount of power they wield. 
 Average people are more interested in mindless entertainment than serious inquiry. That's a major problem among whites. They too readily accept the fare that Hollywood dishes out. Their fear of questioning the trend setters and of being perceived as not being "with it" prevents them from scrutinizing the "pop culture" that has been constructed around them. 

 It is more socially acceptable for them to express doubts and outright contempt for things like the existence of God and Christian precepts than they are to risk shunning a pop icon like a Hip Hop Gangsat Rappa. 
  One will score you approval points and the other will get you ostracized. 



> *The point missed in the OP is the tremendous power gays and lesbians  have in the communications industry.  They are really upset that a  Fundamentalist Christian group got NBC to drop last seasons, The New Normal.   The religious right will pay dearly for that action. * Anyone with any  brains at all knows you DO NOT mess with the gays in Tinsel Town.  You  will see some big "righty" politicians bite the dust in the next  election as a result of payback.  *If a big "righty" doesn't have a  scandle, one will be written for them*, as was the case with the Obama  Birth Certificate, and Acorn.   The media will scream "political upset,"   but here in Hollywood it will just be another gay payback, pure and  simple.  It is American politics as usual.



 There ARE folks who are aware of the Gay Mafia. But fewer realize where they get their steam. 
 You have at least admitted one thing: 





> If a big "righty" doesn't have a  scandle, one will be written for them



 That is a common tactic employed by the Jewish Marxists, defamation of character.
 Smear campaigns based on disingenuous or false allegations would not work if those who concoct them didn't have the media outlets to spread them. 

 "ACORN" was a leftist organization I believe, totally unrelated to the people who doubted Yomammis legitimacy to the Presidency, which was indeed doubtful. 




> Remember a company named Eastman Kodak?
> Bankrupt ~ Gay Payback.  Gays play for keeps, and
> now have more clout than Jews in Communications.




 Eastman is still doing business so I don't know what you are talking about there. 

 If "Gays" really "played for keeps" they'd be man enough to stand up to the bullies who want to dress them up like fools to be their fun monkies. 

 *But lets' not get off track shall we?* This thread pertains to Jewish media power and all that implies. 

 The "Gay movement" is just one more component of the divide and conquer arsenal that the Jewish/Marxist/Secular Humanist/ Atheist coalition is using to subvert and destroy the Christian white middle class. 

 But for the record, if the Jews and other activist clowns who are using the "Gays" really cared about their welfare, they would not wish to see them robbed of their youth and denied the opportunity to achieve a lasting happiness in this life. 

 The truth be known, they'd just as soon every white Anglo Saxon male in the US be castrated and die of aids, all those who are not performing minimum wage labor or being used as cannon fodder for the Jew World Order. Instead, instead they "help" them by encouraging a lifestyle of self debasement and folly. A bully "queer basher" is more honest and less of a threat. 

 Personally I try not to confuse either flattery or threats with the gospel. 

 Here's an article you might enjoy. 

Russian gay activist Alexeyev's huge new anti-Semitic meltdown


> Russian gay activist Nikolai Alexeyev, who until now was considered Russias top lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender (LGBT) advocate, appears to have ended his political career tonight in a series of anti-Semitic Facebook and Twitter posts that have *even his most ardent supporters calling out his ongoing anti-Semitism.*





> In apparent anger over cancellation of his participation in a conference call hosted by human rights group Human Rights First tomorrow, Alexeyev responded via Twitter and Facebook with a slew of hateful anti-Jewish comments, since *he is now convinced that the Jewish mafia did him in, rather than his own rank prejudice.*


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, those dirty Jews certainly have nothing on a spoof of those bastards.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 29, 2013)

> But for the record, if the Jews and other activist clowns who are using the "Gays" really cared about their welfare, they would not wish to see them robbed of their youth and denied the opportunity to achieve a lasting happiness in this life.


heterosexual relationships bring happiness?Well at least for 15-30 minutes.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 29, 2013)

I also believe the Jews used the Germans for a Holocaust on it's own people just so they could take over the media in the US.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 29, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Rockland said:
> ...



Yep, and a Tinfoil Hat too. Yada Yada Yada. It is fact. Most American Jews are Leftists/Communists and are members of the Democratic Party. But why? I think one poster was onto something. The Bolsheviks in Russia did have a heavy Jewish influence. That could explain the Jewish/Communist connection somewhat. And Jewish control of much of American Film and TV is also fact. That's not disputable. But i'm more interested in discussing why so many American Jews are Communists.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 29, 2013)

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Before we discuss "why so many American Jews are Communists" or "lean far Left/Communist" as you claim, you must provide substantiation of its factuality.
BTW, I certainly hope you don't wear your foil hat when sticking your (pin)head into the microwave ... you may damage the oven.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 29, 2013)

holston said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Jews do not control anything. They have a prominence far out of proportion to their numbers because of their superior intelligence.
> ...



Although it clearly rankles the Nazi types among us, there is at least some hard evidence that Ashkenazi Jews are indeed, as a group, smarter than the gen pop. We can quibble about the source, debate the Nobel Prize issue or whether the diff is nature or nurture but the facts are plain:

Ashkenazi Jewish intelligence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"One observational basis for inferring that Ashkenazi Jews have high intelligence is that Ashkenazi Jews rank smartest in the world in terms of IQ, with a median of 117, they rank 20% (or 10 points) higher than the global average. Their prevalence in intellectually demanding fields is also disproportionate. While Ashkenazi Jews make up only about 2% of the U.S. population, 27% of United States Nobel prize winners in the 20th century, a quarter of Fields Medal winners, 25% of ACM Turing Award winners, 6 out of the 19 world chess champions, and a quarter of Westinghouse Science Talent Search winners have either full or partial Ashkenazi Jewish ancestry."

Squirm all you like but the out-of-proportion prominence of American Jews may just be, as Friends noted, a function of their superior intellect in a meritocracy.


----------



## holston (Oct 29, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Although it clearly rankles the Nazi types among us, there is at least some hard evidence that Ashkenazi Jews are indeed, as a group, smarter than the gen pop. We can quibble about the source, debate the Nobel Prize issue or whether the diff is nature or nurture but the facts are plain:
> 
> Ashkenazi Jewish intelligence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...





 We get it. You are a JEWISH *SUPREMACIST*.


 Yes we COULD debate IQ issue and the politicization of the Nobel Prize racket, but the truth about those things are beside the point, which is that YOU believe that JEWS are SUPERIOR. 
 I DON'T. But YOU DO. 

  However whether the Jews are SUPERIOR _as you believe_ (and as other Jews do also by virtue of their "G-d given right, if nothing else), is also beside the point. 

 The central question pertinent to this thread is whether the Jews should be granted special privileges _under the law_, and whether it is a good idea to allow them complete control of all media outlets and authority in government, in a country which was founded on principles other than the "Noahide" concept as envisioned by the Talmudic Pharisees, ancient or contemporary.

 You see. Some of us object to being lorded over by a collection of purely self serving  people who believe they should have the best of everything without regard to the interests of others. 

 We understand that as long as we permit them to own and operate everything, they will not refuse the opportunity out of any conscience since "Justice", as they see it, means they are entitled to rule the world, and non-Jews are entitled to serve them. 

 Try to adjust yourself to the idea that some of us won't abide by that system of rule whether you call it a "meritocracy" or by any other name. In the first place I don't believe that Jews have attained all they have purely on merit alone. Rather, their system of networking and stealth, call it tribalism or nepotism if you will, has played a larger role than they are willing to admit.

To put it more plainly, the Jews have relied on the same type of "good 'ol boy" discrimination and selectivity that they have been accusing the white Angle Saxons of using to "hold the black man down". 
 Only _they_ have been much more discreet in the practice of it. 

 The purposes and methodology of  SOCIO-POLITICAL JUDAISM may be more clearly understood by thinking of it as simply a UNION of sorts. 
 Just as the B'nai B'rith functions as an unregistered foreign agent, all other Jewish organizations function merely as separate arms (or tentacles) of the same INTERNATIONAL Jewish octopus, (in a manner of speaking). 

  But all of these organizations have one central tendency, to serve the economic, social, and political interests of it's constituents.
 It survives as a POLITICAL entity in service of it's members by virtue of the RELIGIOUS label assigned to it.  Jews, like most other people, are just as enamored with sex, social status, and the getting of money. The question is whether they play by the same rules they insist that everyone else does. 


 It is ironic (and rather wicked) that the SOCIO-POLITICAL JEWISH machine chooses to attack the same system which has shielded it's activities in the name of protecting their religious freedom. They bite the hand that feeds them. 

 Jews flourished in pre WWII Germany also just as they do presently in the US. You can look up those stats too if you wish. You will find the same type of inordinate wealth and occupation of lucrative and powerful positions then and there as here and now. 

 There were no "anti-semitic" pogroms until the Jews declared war on Germany, at which time the back stabbing they did to Germany in WWI must have become as clear to the masses as they already had to political pundits like Hitler. How else can you hold them "collectively guilty" unless you admit they were all of one accord? And how can you do that without offering some reasonable motive for their collective antipathy? 

 The gay commenter on the last page mentioned the fear which people in the US had of communists during the McCarthy era. The German nation had the reasons to fear communism clearly demonstrated to them by their Bolshevik Red neighbors already. 

  Young Americans today are much less fearful of Communism. The difference now is that the present generation in the US has been schooled in the politically correct principles of Marxism and are much more receptive to the promises of a Socialist utopia offered by Marxism, whether they recognize them by that label or not. They see the big Red Star as no more menacing than an advertisement for a major department store. The message it suggests is a bourgeois life for all, as though it were possible. 

 It just hasn't occurred to them that those promises are illusory, probably owing much to the dumming down effects of drugs, TV, movie, video, unrestrained sex, and the destructive rhetoric of pop culture. 
 One would think it would be simple enough to look at the fate of the USSR and the working conditions in China to discourage these lemmings from buying these false hopes. But few things can substitute for practical experience. America is not quite bled dry, yet. 

 It seems more realistic to me to believe that the masses of people who are fleeing the paradise the Mexican drug cartels and Socialism have created in Mexico, feel that they have much more to gain and in less time if they can just take whatever the Gringo has "stolen" from them as quickly as possible. So naturally they will choose to elect those who promise them  those things. 

 The blacks, likewise are just as impatient to get "a piece" of the pie and would just as soon trash the whole system as to wait another minute. They have been conditioned to feel totally justified in taking their pound of flesh from any and all Honkies who are available to do so. The Jewish media deserves all the credit that can be heaped upon it.
  Some of them have learned though, that when it comes to Reparations, their 40 Acres and a Mule take a back seat to the Holocaust Industry.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 29, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > I must consider myself an expert on Hollywood, and the Entertainment  Business as I live in Santa Monica, and work as kind of agent/account  executive.
> ...


I'll make it simple , I'm in show biz too (lighting designer set designer.) 
IT'S true JEWS are prominent in the biz....but last time I checked general electric  is the parent company for most hollywood companies .

Universal Studios Inc. (also known as Universal Pictures), is an American motion picture studio, owned by Comcast through its wholly owned subsidiary NBCUniversal,[1] and is one of the six major movie studios. Its production studios are at 100 Universal City Plaza Drive in Universal City, California. Distribution and other corporate offices are in New York City.
Founded in 1912 by Carl Laemmle, Mark Dintenfass, Charles Baumann, Adam Kessel, Pat Powers, William Swanson, David Horsley, and Jules Brulatour, it is the oldest movie studio in the United States of America. It is also the fourth oldest in the world that is still in continuous production; the first being Gaumont Pictures, the second oldest is Pathé, the third is Nordisk Film, and the fifth oldest is Paramount Pictures.[2] On May 11, 2004, the controlling stake in the company was sold by Vivendi Universal to General Electric, parent of NBC.[3] The resulting media super-conglomerate was renamed NBC Universal, while Universal Studios Inc. remained the name of the production subsidiary. In addition to owning a sizable film library spanning the earliest decades of cinema to more contemporary works, it also owns a sizable collection of TV shows through its subsidiary NBCUniversal Television Distribution. It also acquired rights to several prominent filmmakers' works originally released by other studios through its subsidiaries over the years.
Four of Universal Studios' filmsJaws (1975), E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial (1982), Jurassic Park (1993), and Despicable Me 2 (2013)achieved box office records, each becoming "their" highest-grossing film at the time.

GEis not owned or controlled by the jews...


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 29, 2013)

holston said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Although it clearly rankles the Nazi types among us, there is at least some hard evidence that Ashkenazi Jews are indeed, as a group, smarter than the gen pop. We can quibble about the source, debate the Nobel Prize issue or whether the diff is nature or nurture but the facts are plain:
> ...



Squirm all you like but the out-of-proportion prominence of American Jews *may just be*, as Friends noted and the evidence seems to support, a result of their superior intellect in a meritocracy. 
That is not my opinion but rather just the facts, ma'am. 
Perhaps in your next screed you will explain why you reject the facts in favor of your opinions.


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 29, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



Are you jewish?


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 29, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Are you jewish?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 29, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...


WHY is that important?.....to answer the question no, I'm an evil atheist ....


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 29, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...



I am but I've never won a Nobel Prize nor am I a noted thinker.
What has your question to do with the facts in this matter?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 29, 2013)

sayit said:


> alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > sayit said:
> ...


you do make a mean matza !


----------



## daws101 (Oct 29, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...


thanks,but I'm neither gay or lesbian....if thats what you meant?


----------



## Beachboy (Oct 29, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



It is nice to see us on the same page for a change.  

Thanks for the detailed history.   As a straight married, Presbyterian I find it most interesting working  in a field basically created by enterprising Jews, and run, (at least  on the creative end) by gays and lesbians.  As William Paley, founder  and chair of CBS said.  "The goal of CBS is not to lead, but to never be  more than a half-step behind change in America."






William S. Paley
Founder of the "Tiffany" network.
William S. Paley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​ 



​ 
CBS Television City was built in the Fairfax District, (Jewish section of West Los Angeles near Beverly Hills), was built originally for_ I Love Lucy. _
The various studios are marked by what shows were made there.  For example, Bill Maher's studio was also the studio for _All in the Family_.
If you are visiting Los Angeles, write CBS for tickets to be in the audience of your favorite show.  Tickets are free.​


----------



## holston (Oct 29, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Squirm all you like but the out-of-proportion prominence of American Jews *may just be*, as Friends noted and the evidence seems to support, a result of their superior intellect in a meritocracy.
> That is not my opinion but rather just the facts, ma'am.
> Perhaps in your next screed you will explain why you reject the facts in favor of your opinions.



 I just did explain it. Did you not read the explanation.

Jewish supremacism - Metapedia


> Jewish supremacism is the belief, and promotion of the belief, that the Jews are superior to all others and should rightfully have control over non-Jews in all matters. The religion of Talmudic Judaism itself claims that the Jews are a race "chosen" by God ahead of the rest of humanity. Jewish supremacists believe that they are morally, intellectually, religuously and genetically superior. The purpose of this belief is to have an excuse to commit crimes such as the black slave trade, the Red Holocaust and Zionism. These crimes are used to establish social, political, historical and/or industrial dominance by Jews. The supremacist views are often "supported" by fallacious scientific research of which the outcome is predetermined so that the supremacist views are "confirmed".
> 
> Jewish supremacy, as with supremacism in general, is rooted in ethnocentrism and a desire for hegemony and power, and has frequently resulted in violence against non-Jews. Different forms of Jewish supremacy have different conceptions of who is considered Jew, and not all Jewish supremacist organizations agree on who is their greatest enemy. Jewish supremacy distinguishes itself from other forms of supremacy, as Jewish supremacist groups can be found in all countries with a Jewish minority or majority population, whereas this cannot be said of other forms of supremacy: for example not all, countries with a black minority also have black supremacist groups. Unfortunately, in most countries even militant Jewish supremacist organizations are not watched closely by law enforcement officials, but instead often subsidized by the governments under influence of the zionist lobby.




 Listen carefully. 

 I already KNOW that Jews think they are superior. 

 Whether they are or are not, is NOT the issue. 
 The question is one of whether non-Jews are obligated to serve and obey them as they would have us do. 

 I for one do not accept that notion, even though it is deeply embedded in the Talmudic religion and socio-political philosophy of Zionism. 

 Other white gentiles may choose to defer to Jews in all ways and at all times. 

 I personally do not, partly because I do not believe the inflated opinion Jews have of themselves but mostly because I feel entitled to self determination inasmuch as freedom and the constraints of Christian morals allow me, NOT according to the precepts of men or modern Pharisees and elitists.


> * We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, *that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.  That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed,  That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness.



 Now if you are as intelligent as you think you are, you should easily see why I do not concur with the philosophy of Jewish Supremacists such as yourself, your IQ (another man made construction) notwithstanding. 

 Indeed, the Jewish loyas and political activists have based their Affirmative Action, Civil Rights campaigns, and attempts to enact "hate crime" legislation ALL upon these very words which served as the foundation of this country. 

 As much as it may bug you, the men who penned them were not Jewish, and your historical revisionists will have a hard time trying to usurp credit for whatever good that may have came of them. 
 When they do, it will not surprise me, since they have already made it clear to the world that it was _they_ who gave us a "monotheistic" "G-d", ie it was the Jews who contrived the idea, not that a living God had any actual hand in the matter.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 29, 2013)

holston said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Squirm all you like but the out-of-proportion prominence of American Jews *may just be*, as Friends noted and the evidence seems to support, a result of their superior intellect in a meritocracy.
> ...



As luck would have it and despite your baseless claims, I do not subscribe to any supremacist beliefs. I do, however, believe Nazis are inferior to the rest of mankind.
That said, like most rational adults I do not try to deny real facts and they certainly point to the possibility that Ashkanazi Jews are, by and large, smarter than you.
As proof I offer your use of Metapedia which is described by Rationalpedia as "a thinly veiled neo-Nazi propaganda site that almost makes Conservapedia look well-adjusted." 

Metapedia is a website which describes itself as "an electronic encyclopedia about culture, art, science, philosophy and politics." The site's stated focus is "on topics that usually are not covered in  i.e. that fall outside of  mainstream encyclopedias." It has been described as "an 'internet love site', dedicated to the love of European people and culture."[3] 
In reality, however, Metapedia is a thinly veiled neo-Nazi propaganda site that almost makes Conservapedia look well-adjusted.

Metapedia - RationalWiki

I'm shocked that you would use a Nazi website to support your silliness. Shocked I tell you.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 29, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


I'm not..
most conspiracy asshats have nazi leanings...it's the basis for the unprovable secret world government....


----------



## Rockland (Oct 30, 2013)

Am I the only one who cares about Teh Ebil Jew Plot to kidnap Donald Duck and extract his DNA?  Wake up, you fools!  They want to create an invincible new race of Superduck!  The feathered ones are *NOT* our friends!  You may be laughing now, but you won't be laughing when the Quackenbergs come for *YOU*!


----------



## paulitician (Oct 30, 2013)

There does seem to be a Jewish/Marxist/Bolshevik connection. Karl Marx himself was Jewish. It could explain why so American Jews are Leftists/Marxists. By the time they emigrated here, Communism may have been a part of their culture for many years. And there were many Jewish Communists in Hollywood going back to its early days. The more you dig into this question, the more interesting it becomes.


----------



## holston (Oct 30, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> As luck would have it and despite your baseless claims, I do not subscribe to any supremacist beliefs. I do, however, believe Nazis are inferior to the rest of mankind.
> That said, like most rational adults I do not try to deny real facts and they certainly point to the possibility that Ashkanazi Jews are, by and large, smarter than you.
> 
> 
> I'm shocked that you would use a Nazi website to support your silliness. Shocked I tell you.


 
 "baseless claims"-  Be specific. Show why they are "baseless".

 "I do not subscribe to any supremacist beliefs. "   You believe that Jews are intellectually superior to others. You said so. By definition, this makes you a Jewish Supremacist. 
 Judaism is intrinsically a Supremacist religion. 

" rational adults I do not try to deny real facts "    I have presented many facts which you deny. 

 "you would use a Nazi website to support your silliness." I've used several Jewish sites to support my argument. Jews tend to call anything which reveals the sordid side of Judaism, "Nazi". You could call any non-Jew who is non-compliant to the Jewish agenda a "Nazi" just as you call any non-Jew who objects to Jewish hegemony or rejects the idea of Jewish Supremacism. 

 You claim that as a Jew you are "smarter" than me. 
 So what if you are? 
 Does that give you an automatic right to rule over me?

 If Jews are so smart, why can't they stick to addressing the issues rather than always resorting to the name calling and diversions?

 Every time they are confronted with a FACT, even one taken from a Jewish source or a source recognized as reliable, they always dodge the issue the same way: name calling, diversions, and other fallacious means of dissimulation. 

 Take these words for example, straight from the mouth of a Jew. 



> *"Whoever controls the media, the images, controls the culture." *  -Allen Ginsberg



 This defines the theme of this thread. It also supports "my claim", as you put it. 















Allen Ginsberg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Free speech
> 
> Ginsberg's willingness to talk about taboo subjects made him a controversial figure during the conservative 1950s, and a significant figure in the 1960s. In the mid-1950s, no reputable publishing company would even consider publishing "Howl". At the time, such &#8220;sex talk&#8221; employed in "Howl" was considered by some to be vulgar or even a form of pornography, and could be prosecuted under law.[35] *Ginsberg used phrases such as &#8220;cocksucker&#8221;, &#8220;fucked in the ass&#8221;, and &#8220;****&#8221; as part of the poem's depiction of different aspects of American culture.*






 Ginsberg is lauded among Jews, as they practically all are. Therefore it's safe to say that his thoughts and dispositions are not far afield of the majority of the Jewish population. 



> In 1968, Ginsberg signed the &#8220;Writers and Editors War Tax Protest&#8221; pledge, *vowing to refuse tax payments in protest against the Vietnam War*.[64]



 Imagine how much maligned a "tea bagger" (or anyone else) would be for refusing to pay taxes in protest over the string of wars in the mid-east being fought at the behest of the Jewish Neo-Cons. 

 Doesn't it strike you odd that there's scarcely a peep of protest against any part of the Jew World Order Agenda being presented in the mainstream, not even from the high and mighty "Peace Activators"?






 Could that possibly be because the alleged reason for fighting in Vietnam was in resistance to communism, whereas the communist agenda is merely part and parcel of what we see transpiring in Washington DC and abroad?



> *Ginsberg talked openly about his connections with communism and his admiration for past communist heroes and the labor movement at a time when the Red Scare and McCarthyism were still raging*. He admired Castro and many other quasi-Marxist figures from the 20th century



 I suppose the communists who were "open" about it didn't count, only the ones who remained hidden. Since water boarding wasn't part of national policy at the time, there wasn't much way to extract such a confession. 



> Ginsberg was a supporter and member of North American Man/Boy Love Association (NAMBLA).



 The motive behind many peoples violent opposition to the promotion of Christian ideals many not be entirely related to the desire for "equal representation" of every conceivable religion imaginable. 
 I certainly wouldn't accuse the Jews of that, seeing that it is only Judaism that they desire to have preeminence. 

 There was no lack of praise for the illustrious Ginsberg and other leftists.



> J. D. McClatchy, editor of the Yale Review, called Ginsberg "the best-known American poet of his generation, as much a social force as a literary phenomenon." McClatchy added that Ginsberg, like Whitman, "was a bard in the old manner &#8211; outsized, darkly prophetic, part exuberance, part prayer, part rant. His work is finally a history of our era's psyche, with all its contradictory urges."[15]



 It's amazing what a little well done PR spread out can do for a persons social status. The public, gullible as it is, seldom show the will to challenge the status quo  without a lot of back-up from the Pop culture industry.


----------



## Mojo2 (Oct 30, 2013)

I defy anyone to think of a group of people you could get away with demeaning the way you do Jews and Zionists.

And when I say get away with it, I mean not being called on it.

If someone made the kind of bad comments about any other group, we'd hear the sounds of cars pulling off the interstate so folks could smartphone in their posts of condemnation! We couldn't keep track of all the views that thread would get!

But when it comes to the poor Jews, they have really gotten the raw deal from Arabs even before 1948!

And someone please explain this Muslim hatred...this perpetual hatred of Jews!

To call a person a racist, bigot, homophobe or misogynist is the worst insult or accusation that can be made!

We jail and sue and castigate and harass and openly monitor and spy on and fight and repudiate KKKers, Neo-Nazi's and those who support them.

But what Muslims routinely say and do to and about Jews faaaar outweighs what the KKK has EVER done. And yet our Liberals, especially, don't think twice about supporting them and slamming Israel and Jews.

Was up wi dat?




> If you're someone who believes women belong in the kitchen and shouldn't be accorded the same respect as men, you might be a misogynist. A misogynist is a person who hates or doesn't trust women.
> 
> Misogynist is from Greek misogyn&#7703;s, from the prefix miso- "hatred" plus gyn&#7703; "a woman." The English suffix -ist means "person who does something." The prefix mis-, a variant of miso- before a vowel, appears in the opposite term misandrist, which is a person who hates or doesn't trust men. The corresponding nouns are mysogyny and misandry.


----------



## Rockland (Oct 30, 2013)

I heard that a jar of gefilte fish was the second gunman on the grassy knoll.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 30, 2013)

Rockland said:


> I heard that a jar of gefilte fish was the second gunman on the grassy knoll.


----------



## Friends (Oct 30, 2013)

Commentary  April 2007

I have personal experience with the reluctance of Jews to talk about Jewish accomplishmentmy co-author, the late Richard Herrnstein, gently resisted the paragraphs on Jewish IQ that I insisted on putting in The Bell Curve (1994). Both history and the contemporary revival of anti-Semitism in Europe make it easy to understand the reasons for that reluctance. But Jewish accomplishment constitutes a fascinating and important story. Recent scholarship is expanding our understanding of its origins...

From 1870 to 1950, Jewish representation in literature was four times the number one would expect. In music, five times. In the visual arts, five times. In biology, eight times. In chemistry, six times. In physics, nine times. In mathematics, twelve times. In philosophy, fourteen times...

In the first half of the 20th century, despite pervasive and continuing social discrimination against Jews throughout the Western world, despite the retraction of legal rights, and despite the Holocaust, Jews won 14 percent of Nobel Prizes in literature, chemistry, physics, and medicine/physiology. In the second half of the 20th century, when Nobel Prizes began to be awarded to people from all over the world, that figure rose to 29 percent. So far, in the 21st century, it has been 32 percent. Jews constitute about two-tenths of one percent of the worlds population. You do the math...

New York Citys public-school system used to administer a pencil-and-paper IQ test to its entire school population. In 1954, a psychologist used those test results to identify all 28 children in the New York public-school system with measured IQs of 170 or higher. Of those 28, 24 were Jews...

I begin with the assumption that elevated Jewish intelligence is grounded in genetics. It is no longer seriously disputed that intelligence in Homo sapiens is substantially heritable. In the last two decades, it has also been established that obvious environmental factors such as high income, books in the house, and parental reading to children are not as potent as one might expect.
« Jewish Genius Commentary Magazine


----------



## paulitician (Oct 31, 2013)

The NY Times is known as the most powerful influential Newspaper in this country. And it is well known for having a big Communist/Jewish influence. The Sulzbergers have run the Paper for many years. So again, another Communist/Jewish connection in the Media. There does seem to be a pattern.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 31, 2013)

paulitician said:


> The NY Times is known as the most powerful influential Newspaper in this country. And it is well known for having a big Communist/Jewish influence. The Sulzbergers have run the Paper for many years. So again, another Communist/Jewish connection in the Media. There does seem to be a pattern.


the pattern suggests that jews invest well..


----------



## paulitician (Oct 31, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The NY Times is known as the most powerful influential Newspaper in this country. And it is well known for having a big Communist/Jewish influence. The Sulzbergers have run the Paper for many years. So again, another Communist/Jewish connection in the Media. There does seem to be a pattern.
> ...



Invest and control. There does seem to be a strong Communist/Jewish influence in our Media. The Sulzbergers are one example of that strong influence.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 31, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


only in your wettest dreams..


----------



## theliq (Oct 31, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> I defy anyone to think of a group of people you could get away with demeaning the way you do Jews and Zionists.
> 
> And when I say get away with it, I mean not being called on it.
> 
> ...



And the Zionist and Ultra Jews demean no one...!!!!!!!...what planet do you live on.........Mojo........shame that after  WW2 you didn't offer the Zionists(Terrorist Organization that they are) part of the USA to call home. Don't call me Anti-Semetic because I support Palestinians(A Semetic People) and Jews(A Semetic People)......Viva Israel...Viva Palestine


----------



## holston (Nov 1, 2013)

Friends said:


> I begin with the assumption that elevated Jewish intelligence is grounded in genetics. It is no longer seriously disputed that intelligence in Homo sapiens is substantially heritable. In the last two decades, it has also been established that obvious environmental factors such as high income, books in the house, and parental reading to children are not as potent as one might expect.
> « Jewish Genius Commentary Magazine



 Jews love to give themselves awards. 
 They love to boast of themselves almost as much as they do play the innocent victim. 

 They're are also many sychophants in the world who know where the bread gets buttered who also are willing to flatter them. 

  Jews have argued at times that the relative lack of success among "minorities" compared to whites in the US can be attributed to "discrimination", meaning that whites always stack the deck against them. 

  There have also been arguments advanced by academics that IQ measurements, being man made, show results that are someone skewed because of culture. The article cited does not presume this to be the case with advantages enjoyed by elitist Jews. 


 I once attended a lecture in which a Jewish professor made a remark about how at times professors may claim credit for ideas and work which may have originated elsewhere, with undergrads for example. 

 Someone presents a paper, the Prof scoffs, gives it a flunking grade and then incorporates it as his own. Does anyone doubt the possibility of plagiarism in the academic world? Does anyone question the use of patents and copyrights, whether they are obtained fairly or not?

 We have seen that Jews claim credit for the "invention" of Monotheism, and claim to have "given" the world the Old Testament. At the same time they use the Old Testament as the basis for their land claims in the middle east, in which case they claim a divine oracle as their legal basis. So how then can they claim to have the authority of God in the latter case when in the former they have usurped credit for the Bible itself rather than concede divine inspiration.
  Either God was involved or not. If you say that God was responsible then the Jews cannot claim credit for anything with respect to scriptures, rather they owe that to God. Otherwise they will have to relinquish their "God given right" to Palestine. 


 There's indication that the Nobel prize awards have evolved into something of a farce. 

2009 Nobel Peace Prize - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 This the Jews may admit themselves in cases where the undeserving boob in question happens to be a gentile. 

The Nobel Prize?s dumbbell move - Brett Arends's ROI - MarketWatch

Another Nobel Peace Prize ? Another Farce? | Global Research

 There are other examples of this I won't bother with. 


 The argument given by the Jewish supremacists goes like this:

  "Jews are smarter than you. They never lie, cheat, or steal (morally superior). Therefore it is they, the Jews who should be given the most power and authority since they are most qualified to rule both intellectually and morally."

   Their wealth and success are offered as proof of the explanation given for them. 

 Notice that they haven't denied this line of thinking in this thread. 

 They claim to be "G-d's Chosen", to be intellectually superior, and morally superior ( a 'light to the gentiles'). 

 At the same time they accuse any white man who challenges these assertions of being a "white supremacist".
  Wha..:eek?!


 But for those of you who are inclined to take everything they tell you as gospel, you might want to read this:

'The myth of American meritocracy'



> Unz ascribes the unfair numbers to Jewish presence inside university administrations. &#8220;It would be unreasonable to ignore the salient fact that this massive apparent bias in favor of far less-qualified Jewish applicants coincides with an equally massive ethnic skew at the topmost administrative ranks of the universities in question,&#8221; he writes. Another &#8220;unconscious bias,&#8221; he writes is college admissions&#8217; officers&#8217; fears of charges of anti-Semitic discrimination in rejecting Jewish applicants.





> He writes, &#8220;Over the last few decades America&#8217;s ruling elites have been produced largely as a consequence of the particular selection methods adopted by our top national universities in the late 1960s. Leaving aside the question of whether these methods have been fair or have instead been based on corruption and ethnic favoritism, the elites they have produced have clearly done a very poor job of leading our country, and we must change the methods used to select them.&#8221;





 If you can believe that whites discriminate as they are so often accused of, and that therefore they need to be legally restrained by "Affirmative Action" and "Hate Laws",
 what makes you believe that Jews are incapable of doing the same things? 

  I suggest to you, that the idea never occurs to people because, 1. they are too busy to think about it seriously and/or they don't care  and 2. _because the Jewish media has relentless pounded the same one sided story into everyone's heads for decades. 
_


  The bottom line is this.

 The Jews have a religion and a culture which has both racial and religious origins. They seek to promote themselves above all because it is in their own interest to do so, and because the Jewish religion itself looks after and works for the time when the Jews will occupy the position as the ruling class of the world. They call this the Meshianic Age
 ( Coming of the Messiah)

Judaism 101: Mashiach: The Messiah


> * The mashiach will be a great political leader* descended from King David (Jeremiah 23:5). The mashiach is often referred to as "mashiach ben David" (mashiach, son of David). He will be well-versed in Jewish law, and observant of its commandments (Isaiah 11:2-5). He will be a charismatic leader, inspiring others to follow his example. *He will be a great military leader, who will win battles for Israel.* He will be a great judge, who makes righteous decisions (Jeremiah 33:15). But above all, he will be* a human *being, not a god, demi-god or other supernatural being.





> The *mashiach* will bring about the political and spiritual redemption of the Jewish people by bringing us back to Israel and restoring Jerusalem (Isaiah 11:11-12; Jeremiah 23:8; 30:3; Hosea 3:4-5).* He will establish a government in Israel that will be the center of all world government, both for Jews and gentiles *(Isaiah 2:2-4; 11:10; 42:1). He will rebuild the Temple and re-establish its worship (Jeremiah 33:18). *He will restore the religious court system *of Israel and establish Jewish law as the law of the land (Jeremiah 33:15).




 So whether you acknowledge the racial element associated with JUDAISM (Ashkenazim, Shephardic, Khazarian) or not, you must at a minimum acknowledge that Judaism entails a quasi-religious socio-political system which _seeks social and political dominance _here on this earth.

 As such, one would not always be able to spot a "Jew" reliably based on outward appearance, but must examine the persons social, political, and religious beliefs to make that determination, since this is after all a "war of principalities" in high places. 
  This is true for the same reason that one cannot determine whether a person is a communist or a Marxist  based upon race. 

 It should be a wake up call to all of you who doubt the seriousness of this subject that the FBI and US Military have included among it's list of possible "terrorists" , "Christians", among others!


 The fact that Capitol Hill is as Pat Buchanan once said, "Israeli occupied territory" should be apparent to all. 

 The question is whether you personally concur with the belief among Jews that they are  "superior" to yourself and your kin, and whether you are satisfied with allowing them to not only dominate the media, but to dictate national and domestic policy through the use of stooges such as Obama. 

 You must ask yourself whether white non-Jews have a right to self determination or whether we must accept the constraints that Jews and others force upon us as they judge necessary.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 1, 2013)

Jews control much of American Media. They don't control all of it though. They certainly control the content in Film and TV. Just watch the credits after every Film and TV Show produced in America. Jewish names dominate the credits. That can't be disputed. And they do control some of the 'News Media' too. As i explained earlier, the NY Times is one major example. They've had a Communist/Jewish slant for many many years. So in the end, the answer is Yes. Jews do control the Media. But not all of it.


----------



## holston (Nov 1, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Jews control much of American Media. They don't control all of it though. They certainly control the content in Film and TV. Just watch the credits after every Film and TV Show produced in America. Jewish names dominate the credits. That can't be disputed. And they do control some of the 'News Media' too. As i explained earlier, the NY Times is one major example. They've had a Communist/Jewish slant for many many years. So in the end, the answer is Yes. Jews do control the Media. But not all of it.



 Agreed.

 There are many non-Jewish white elitists who are in accord with the Jews who also profit from the system as they have it. 

 The Jews cannot succeed in dominating anything without the assistance of non-Jews. The Bushes, the Clintons, and the Obamas are good examples. 

 Jews have always used gentiles like Woodrow Wilson to do the work they'd rather the general population not be aware they are responsible for. If worse comes to worse they can always disavow themselves from it and allow the gentile front man to take the fall for it. 
  (The revised version of the Federal Reserve Act and the Hart Celler Act are a couple of examples of how names given for labels are used to mislead the public as to the content and true intent of legislation.) 

 You may notice that the Clintons, the Bushes, and the Obamas have been conveniently used this way. They are there to take the flak coming from the left and then the right. 

 Not only does this disguise the Zionist hand in the decisions which are made, it perpetuates the illusion that there still exists a two party system which contends with one another and shields the elitists who comprise the Shadow Government. 
 The overt wrangling amongst themselves gives the general population the idea that their votes really count for something as though the decisions have not already been predetermined and as though the political contestants actually represent the people they purport to. 

  The enactment of Yomamma Care and the coming amnesty for 30 million illegals ought to be enough to show just how much regard our "representatives" have for the will of the people. 



 People who are clever enough to steer an episode like 9/11 also have enough sense to provide themselves with an escape hatch. They can try and fail to get a thing done as many times as they wish so long as their are no repercussions to be suffered themselves. 



 I never meant to exonerate those gentiles who have played decisive roles in all these schemes. Those who willingly participate in plans which will bring about the destruction of the US for the sake of enriching themselves are just as guilty. 

 However, I do feel that at the heart of it all, Judaism/Zionism plays the central role. The Jewish Supremacists are at the helm, so to speak. There are undoubtedly Jews who support the elitists unwittingly because of their ethnic and religious pride. And others who may welcome a system in which they enjoy favored status. 

 That's roughly how I see it, although oversimplified.   

 I have just as much contempt for those "Christians" of Ashkenazim extract who are just as Machiavellian and Supremacist in their "JUDEO-Christianity" as the self serving Jews are in their Zionism. 

 It would take pages and pages to fully qualify every statement here. The possibilities for misunderstanding seem limitless. It's the DELIBERATE obfuscation and subterfuge that some people engage in that I find contemptible.


----------



## holston (Nov 1, 2013)

Federal Reserve Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The Federal Reserve Act (ch. 6, 38 Stat. 251, enacted December 23, 1913, 12 U.S.C. ch. 3) is an Act of Congress that created and set up the Federal Reserve System, the central banking system of the United States of America, and granted it the legal authority to issue *Federal Reserve Notes *(now commonly known as the U.S. Dollar) and Federal Reserve Bank Notes as legal tender. The Act was signed into law by President Woodrow Wilson.






> The proposed legislation was *known as the Aldrich Plan,* named after the chairman of the Commission, Republican Senator Nelson W. Aldrich of Rhode Island.





> Since the Aldrich Plan essentially gave full control of this system to* private bankers*, there was strong opposition to it from rural and western states because of fears that it would become a tool of *certain rich and powerful financiers *in New York City,* referred to as the "Money Trust".*[4]





> The banking and currency reform plan advocated by President Wilson in 1913 was sponsored by the chairmen of the House and Senate Banking and Currency committees, Representative* Carter Glass*, a Democrat of Virginia and Senator *Robert Latham Owen*, a Democrat of Oklahoma. According to the House committee report accompanying the Currency bill (H.R. 7837) or *the Glass-Owen bill,* as it was often called during the time, the legislation was drafted from ideas taken from various proposals, including the Aldrich bill.[6] However, unlike the Aldrich plan, which gave controlling interest to private bankers with only a small public presence, *the new plan gave an important role to a public entity, the Federal Reserve Board, *while establishing a substantial measure of autonomy for the (regional) Reserve Banks which, at that time, were allowed to set their own discount rates.



 Don't you just love the way they say "unlike _the Aldrich plan, which gave controlling interest to private bankers _with only a small public presence, the _new plan gave an important role to a public entity, the Federal Reserve Board,_" as though their was a real difference in anything but appearance.  The Federal Reserve, a "public entity". HA HA HA. 

 In other words, the rich Jews aback of the scheme used a couple of willing gentiles to serve as the public representatives. They then changed the name of the bill, which everyone opposed, and precious little else in order foist it off on the unwary public. 

 Wiki doesn't mention the fact that it was the banksters who engineered the panic that precipitated the whole rush to give the Fed (money trust) control, just as the 9/11 attacks were used as a pretext to begin dismantling the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. 

 Unfortunately for the banking CONSPIRATORS, there are a few too many "stupid" gentiles out there to not notice the fishy smell arising from it all. 

 Now it's a matter of how are they going to finish tying up the prey as long as there are so many middle class, and white Christian Americans with GUNS, who still just as soon be DEAD AS RED, the 60s farce notwithstanding!


----------



## holston (Nov 1, 2013)

Emanuel Celler



> This "national origins" system was *structured to discriminate against* Eastern and Southern European immigrants such as Italians, Russians, Poles, Slavs and, of course, Yiddish-speaking Jews. The Johnson Act of 1924, which Celler opposed, sought further restriction by cutting the total annual number of immigrants and limiting each nationality to 2 percent of its total number in 1890, virtually eliminating all immigrants other than those from England, France, Ireland and Germany.
> 
> The Johnson act passed the isolationist Congress and was signed into law. Despite this setback, Celler had found his cause, and for the next four decades he advocated eliminating the national origin as a basis for immigration restriction.



 In the US, Jews call immigration quotas "discrimination", in Israel they are "preserving the demographics of Israel as a Jewish State." 

 In other words. 

 White non-Jews have no right to decide whether the communities they live should consist primarily of other whites, that they should not be composed of large numbers of peoples whose ethnicities, cultures, and religious beliefs would be in conflict with their own, or even that those who move in with them, by force of the law, should even speak English. 

 With the Jewish communities, however, such considerations are an altogether different matter, one which ONLY the Jews should be allowed to decide for themselves. As such, these concerns are described in altogether different terms. Or should I say, given a different _spin?_



> After the war, as chairman of the House Judiciary Committee, Celler resolved to liberalize the immigration laws. In 1946, Congress so restricted the number of Displaced Persons who could enter the U.S. that, despite the starvation in Europe, fewer than 3,000 DP's actually emigrated here. Celler's determined efforts led to the passage, in 1948, of a bill which allowed 339,000 DP's to enter the country, many of whom were Jewish. Finally, in 1965, President Lyndon Johnson signed into law an act that eliminated national origins as a consideration for immigration, culminating Celler's 41 year fight to overcome discrimination against Eastern European Jews and Catholics.



Everyone is aware of how near and dear the Catholic cause is to the Jews, who constantly remind them of the Spanish Inquisition. Come to think of it, you can get blamed for that even if you're nothing but a Southern Baptist. All you have to really be is white. That makes you responsible for everything from the Diaspora to the "genocide" of the American Indian. 

 (If you feel all that guilty, why don't you just send a monthly check to some Jewish foundation and see where it gets you. )


----------



## holston (Nov 1, 2013)

So what's the latest thing our Jewish "allies" have to say in response to this?

 Let's see:

Why American Jews Shouldn't Be Afraid To Put Israel First ? Forward.com


> *The truth is that any American Jew who doesn&#8217;t care as much about a Jewish state as he or she does about the United States can&#8217;t be very identified with the Jewish people*. Suppose vital American and Israeli interests were to clash. What would it mean for a Jew to say: &#8221;I don&#8217;t give a damn what&#8217;s best for Israel. All that matters to me is what&#8217;s best for America&#8221;? What kind of Jew would that be? How deep could his or her Jewishness be said to go?
> 
> But one could ask a similar question about tens of millions of other Americans. *Do Cuban Americans who have pressed for decades for harsh American policies toward Communist Cuba ask whether these are really in America&#8217;s interest?* It&#8217;s enough for them to tell themselves that they&#8217;re in Cuba&#8217;s interest. Do Mexican Americans favor a relaxation of immigration laws because they think America&#8217;s general public will benefit? What they think, you can be sure, is that other Mexicans will benefit &#8212; and why shouldn&#8217;t they want them to?
> 
> Nor does this extend just to questions of ethnic solidarity. Suppose, for example, that you&#8217;re an American human rights activist campaigning against the exploitation of cheap labor in China. *Does it bother you that such exploitation might actually be good for America, since it lowers the price of many items for the American consumer? Not at all. *Your loyalty is not to the American consumer, it&#8217;s to the exploited Chinese worker &#8212; and you&#8217;re not embarrassed by it, either.




 It's not that easy to find such an outspoken example by Jews in their continued attempts to "divide and conquer". 

 Does anyone need this explained to them?


 The unmitigated gall of these bastards never ceases to amaze me. Ordinarily they keep it very well hidden!





> Of course, it&#8217;s possible to rationalize all these things in terms of American interests, too




 Yes, "rationalize". That's what we white non-Jews are always doing when we try to speak up in behalf _of our own interests._
 I suppose their are some dope smokers out there who are stoned enough to believe that when things get rough, we'll see Jewish, Chinese, Mexican, and black "Human Rights" activists coming to our aid.


> If one is honest about one&#8217;s motives, though, one will admit that there is more to them than that. It&#8217;s a convenient myth to tell oneself that what&#8217;s good for Israel will always be good for America and vice versa, but *a myth is all it is.
> *
> *We live with dual loyalties *in many spheres. Our loyalties to members of our families can clash, as can our loyalties to friends, to colleagues at our workplace, to the businesses we patronize and the teams we root for; why insist that only our loyalties to countries and their citizens should be immune? Why shouldn&#8217;t an American Jew be able to say, without being considered a potential Jonathan Pollard, &#8220;Yes, America&#8217;s and Israel&#8217;s interests diverge on this point, and Israel&#8217;s are more important to me&#8221;? This wouldn&#8217;t make him or her a traitor; it would simply make the person more truthful.



 They at least tell the truth on this one point. Israel's interests and the US are NOT one and the same. 

 But Jonathon Pollard WAS a TRAITOR, despite the Jewish lobbies continued efforts to have him released when the rat should have been shot, and despite that ISRAEL lauds Pollard as a national hero.


 When I am being honest, ie speaking in my own behalf when none of you "gracious" humanitarians will,  you call me an "Anti-semite" or a Nazi. 

 You people "root for" your own kind. I'll root for mine thank-you. 

 CREEP!


----------



## daws101 (Nov 1, 2013)

holston said:


> So what's the latest thing our Jewish "allies" have to say in response to this?
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 1, 2013)

Israel shall never be destroyed, Daws.  I know that you and your anti-semitic accomplice would like nothing better but do not hold you breath.  Scripture proves out that Israel's enemies shall fall into the pit they have dug for her instead.   It is their recompense for having troubled the House of Jacob and the House of Joseph.  ( Obadiah 1: 13 )  I'd pay attention and heed that warning if I were you two.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 1, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Israel shall never be destroyed, Daws.  I know that you and your anti-semitic accomplice would like nothing better but do not hold you breath.  Scripture proves out that Israel's enemies shall fall into the pit they have dug for her instead.   It is their recompense for having troubled the House of Jacob and the House of Joseph.  ( Obadiah 1: 13 )  I'd pay attention and heed that warning if I were you two.


you really need to get out more!
that was sarcasm, I was mocking  the neo nazi's who stated this thread...


----------



## holston (Nov 1, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Israel shall never be destroyed, Daws.  I know that you and your anti-semitic accomplice would like nothing better but do not hold you breath.  Scripture proves out that Israel's enemies shall fall into the pit they have dug for her instead.   It is their recompense for having troubled the House of Jacob and the House of Joseph.  ( Obadiah 1: 13 )  I'd pay attention and heed that warning if I were you two.



 Did I say anything about destroying Israel? NO I didn't.
 But if you read between the lines I DID say something about preventing the Jews both here and abroad from destroying the US!

 I would also like to see white gentiles retake the country that THEIR ancestors FOUGHT for.
 Even more, I'd like to see the so called "Christians" drop the JUDEO crap and start showing more respect to Christ than the Pharisees.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 2, 2013)

holston said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Israel shall never be destroyed, Daws.  I know that you and your anti-semitic accomplice would like nothing better but do not hold you breath.  Scripture proves out that Israel's enemies shall fall into the pit they have dug for her instead.   It is their recompense for having troubled the House of Jacob and the House of Joseph.  ( Obadiah 1: 13 )  I'd pay attention and heed that warning if I were you two.
> ...



Ok ... evidently it's been left to me to tell you the undeniable truth: the Thousand Year Reich lasted just 12 years. Hitler's mindless hate was burnt to a crisp and buried in a shallow grave in 1945. It's time you step into the 21st Century and find a way to deal with the fact that your life hasn't gone as you hoped without blaming the Jews. 
Wake up, Princess ... nobody cares about you or your pathetic life and norms just shake their heads or laugh at you here and in the real world.


----------



## theliq (Nov 2, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Obsequious to the Terrorist Zionists to the last Say,Well I have News for You.....The Jewish Holocaust against the Palestinian People has now lasted 65 YEARS SO FAR......Your Hands Drip with BLOOD.

Israel has been given 17 TRILLION DOLLARS BY AMERICANS during it's existence,murdered and maimed thousands upon thousands of Palestinians during this 65 year period.

But still you bleat how people Hate you????????but have you ever thought WHY?????????????????????

We Have........You are a DISGRACE and MAD

Why should the world waste time(AND MONEY) on such people.

But most Jewish folk are fine...ZIONIST TERRORISTS,ULTRA'S and SETTLERS are another STORY


----------



## holston (Nov 2, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Ok ... evidently it's been left to me to tell you the undeniable truth: the Thousand Year Reich lasted just 12 years. Hitler's mindless hate was burnt to a crisp and buried in a shallow grave in 1945. It's time you step into the 21st Century and find a way to deal with the fact that your life hasn't gone as you hoped without blaming the Jews.
> Wake up, Princess ... nobody cares about you or your pathetic life and norms just shake their heads or laugh at you here and in the real world.



  Who anointed you the spokesman for all these "norms"?

 And what IS _your_ obsession with Hitler?

Moshiach - the Jewish Messiah




> *It is a core central belief of Judaism without any disagreement or dispute.* As Maimonides writes (Kings 11): "whoever does not believe in him, or does not await his coming, denies not only the other prophets, but also the Torah and of Moshe, our teacher, for the Torah attests to his coming".
> 
> Nature of Mashiach
> 
> As opposed to Christianity, the Jewish Messiah is not a savior. The Jewish Messiah is not a divine being. *The Jewish Messiah will not come to repent us from our sins. All these ideas are dismissed and considered heresy in Judaism.*



 The Jews themselves have revealed to us the penalty for "idolatry". (Death by guillotine for believing Christ to have been God's son.)  I suppose the penalties for heresy wouldn't be much better.
 One has to be careful not to take it for granted that the Jews inject the same meanings into words and phrases like "righteous judge". 






> The word "Mashiach" translates to "the anointed one," as in ancient times when new kings were anointed. Moshiach will be the anointed king at the end of days. In Judaism Mashiach will be a king who will be a descendent of King David (2 Samuel 7:12-13; Jeremiah 23:5), observant of Jewish law (Isaiah 11:2-5), a righteous judge (Jeremiah 33:15), and* a great military leader.*



 Now why would your hoped for "Mashiac" need to be a "great military leader" if everyone for some strange reason just decided to comply with the Jewish wish to be ruled by them?

 It seems to me that one wouldn't need to be a "great military leader" and "win many military victories for Israel" if the rest of the world had decided to voluntarily and peaceably go along with the plan. 




> When Moshiach comes all Jews will return from exile to Israel (Isaiah 11:11-12; Jeremiah 23:8; 30:3; Hosea 3:4-5); there will be *universal acceptance of the Jewish God and the Jewish religion* (Isaiah 2:3; 11:10; 66:23; Micah 4:2-3; Zechariah 14:9); There will be no sin or evil; all Jews will obey the commandments (Zephaniah 3:13; Ezekiel 37:24); *the Third and final Temple will be rebuilt* (Ezekiel 37:26-27) and *the Sanhedrin (Jewish high court of law) will be re-instituted *(Maimonides Kings 11:1).



 We can see here why it is necessary for believing Jews to have the land of Palestine all to themselves. The natives might not appreciate having their Mosques torn down to build another Jewish temple. 



> There are many more discussions in Jewish texts on how good it will be when Mashiach comes.* It has always been the deepest yearning for every Jew to live to see the coming of Moshiach!*



 Jews are admonished to be active in bringing about the sought after "Mashianic Age". 

 Have they made it clear to their JUDEO-xtian benefactors that when the time comes there will be no more room for their Jesus?

 Joseph Lieberman is an Orthodox Jew. For a while there the media presented him as a serious candidate for president without much fanfare about his Jewish beliefs, much less a detailed description of the Judaic vision for the "New World Order". 

 With dictatorial powers like the Marxist Yomammi has bestowed upon himself, one might shudder to think what a real Lubavitcher would do with all that fire power. 

 Do we have any indication of that anywhere in the world already?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you Sayit.  For saying it so well!  - Jeri


----------



## holston (Nov 2, 2013)

theliq said:


> Obsequious to the Terrorist Zionists to the last Say,Well I have News for You.....The Jewish Holocaust against the Palestinian People has now lasted 65 YEARS SO FAR......Your Hands Drip with BLOOD.
> 
> Israel has been given 17 TRILLION DOLLARS BY AMERICANS during it's existence,murdered and maimed thousands upon thousands of Palestinians during this 65 year period.
> 
> ...




 No no. They must insist that what they do is not related to why you "hate" them. It's only because they are Semitic. Or at least because that's what _they say_ they are. 

 Now the "Russian" mobster types who make their living in extortion, drug and human trafficking, all sorts of vice, con games, loan sharking, and the like, really don't care that much about the truth concerning their ethnic identity as much as they do that it provides a convenient shield for them to operate. 

 All the "good" Jews are just as quick to run to their defense as they are the neighborhood Rabbinic pedophile. 

 The point is, if they are called "Jewish" that means hands off, period. Anything more is just plain "anti-semitic". They have to keep on Nazi bashing so the elitists can continue inching forward with their Progressivism, without which they may never see the Mashianic Age realized.


----------



## holston (Nov 2, 2013)

» Mashiach



> In the understanding that* the Mashiach sits at the gates of Rome* (*metaphorical for* Edom aka the *&#8216;western world&#8217;*) changing his bandages awaiting His transition as Mashiach-in-calling, we can now understand at a deeper level that Mashiach is here and *waiting for the appropriate amount of rectification of the world to heal the blemishes and bring in the Final Redemption&#8230; the Messianic era.*
> 
> Transformation- The land of Milk and Honey
> We see in parsha Kedoshim the promise again that we will inherit the land. But it comes with the proviso that we do so in a Torah-appropriate way; Verse 22: You shall keep all of My statutes and all of My laws and do (observe) them [so that] you will not be expelled by the land to which I am bringing you there to reside therein.   Verse 24: And I have said to you [that] you shall inherit their land, and I shall give it to you that you may inherit it, a land flowing with milk and honey, I am Havayah, your G-d *who separated you from the [other] peoples.*
> ...




  With the Jews, it is the Rabbis of the Talmud who give them the "correct" interpretation of the "Torah". 

 One can guess easily enough the way these interpretations tend to go once they have acquired some personal and practical experience in dealing with them. 




> *It is not enough to use the force of Might (gevurah) to simply fight anti-Semitism and fight our enemies in Isreal by protest, demonstrate, letter writting, or dropping  bombs. *This is *certainly part of the process *in our current state, however, action must be accompanied by conscious thought and dedication to Torah study and Torah values. On their own thought or action is empty, and like Nadav and Avihu, self serving.



 We can catch a glimpse of the methods which Jews consider legitimate in bringing about this future world of "love and peace".


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 2, 2013)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...



You remain, as always, eager to lick the balls of your Nazi bud. His arguments aren't about Israel but rather about Jews and Judaism and he's one of the few of you with the integrity to readily admit it.


----------



## holston (Nov 2, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> You remain, as always, eager to lick the balls of your Nazi bud. His arguments aren't about Israel but rather about Jews and Judaism and he's one of the few of you with the integrity to readily admit it.



 Seems to me there is an awful lot of "Ball lickin" goin' on between you and you're Hasbarat pals. 
 The whole lot of you have been trying to lick me since I arrived, not with any success. 

 You people always seem to be the ones to mention subjects like that also, for some reason. 
 It sounds rather Freudian to me.

 You don't have some repressed desire you are trying to hide from yourself do you?


----------



## daws101 (Nov 2, 2013)

holston said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > You remain, as always, eager to lick the balls of your Nazi bud. His arguments aren't about Israel but rather about Jews and Judaism and he's one of the few of you with the integrity to readily admit it.
> ...


----------



## holston (Nov 2, 2013)

Sarah Palin Slams Obama on Israel, Wants ?Redneck Woman? to Be Her Ringtone - ABC News


> &#8220;Anyone who studies history, studies the old testament, studies geography understands that Israel now is surrounded by enemies at all times,&#8221; Palin said on Jeanine Pirro&#8217;s &#8220;Justice With Judge Jeanine.&#8221; &#8220;It should be now that America takes a stand in defending our friends in Israel.&#8221;
> 
> "More than ever we should be standing strong with Israel and saying &#8216;No, you don't have to divide Jerusalem, you don't have to divide your capital city,&#8217;&#8221; she added.
> 
> Palin went on to say that Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu &#8220;does not need to be lectured by President Obama on the importance of peace. He understands it.&#8221;






























Sarah Palin Travels To Israel



> As the world confronts sweeping changes and new realities, I look forward to* meeting with Prime Minister Netanyahu to discuss* the key issues facing his country, our ally Israel," Palin said in a statement.





> JERUSALEM &#8212; Former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin visited a Jewish holy site in Jerusalem soon after arriving in Israel Sunday on a trip that has raised speculation she is honing *her *foreign policy *credentials *before a run for the U.S. presidency next year.



Sarah Palin, in Jerusalem, affirms her support for Israel - Los Angeles Times




> Sarah Palin, in Jerusalem, *affirms her support for Israel*
> Preparing *for a possible Republican presidential bid,* Sarah Palin meets with Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and hints in remarks that Israelis are too deferential to their Arab neighbors.





> Reporting from Washington &#8212;* Laying a foundation for a prospective presidential bid,* Sarah Palin wrapped up an abbreviated tour of India and Israel on Monday, meeting with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and *declaring her fidelity to the Israeli people.*





> The trek to* Israel has become a well-worn path for potential 2012 contenders *in recent months. *Palin followed Mitt Romney, Mike Huckabee and Haley Barbour to the region. When Huckabee visited Israel in February he made a point of expressing his support for settlements in occupied territory,* but Palin, despite her professed solidarity with the Jewish state, made no such pronouncements during the trip.
> 
> In a 2009 interview, however, *Palin said she, too, favored an expansive approach to Israeli settlements.*



Blog: Todd and Sarah Palin's Jewish Roots - Wake Up From Your Slumber

 I'm not saying that a person has to have Jewish roots to serve the Jews "faithfully". The Noahide movement should dispel that idea if all the sychophants in Washington DC don't.


 But if your contending that fascism has to be wrapped in a flag and carrying a cross, (I'm not saying it couldn't.) , is there any rule that says that the flag would have to be a US flag or that perhaps a Star of David couldn't be substituted for a cross? 

 I mean, if the Prince of Darkness can appear as an angel of light, what guarantee do we have that _any flag or religious icon_ couldn't be substituted other than THIS IS the US and this country WAS founded by men belonging to a culture whose predominant religion was Christianity, hypocrite and charlatans not withstanding.

 I mean, wouldn't it be rather foolish to approach the American population, particularly the white Anglo Saxon protestant variety with political promises guaranteeing the perpetuity of JUDAISM and the JEWISH STATE? 

 Still one has to wonder why every presidential candidate has to pay a visit to Israel and get photographed bowing before the Wailing Wall in order to be considered a viable contender. 

 You're not unAmerican or anti-Christian are you?

2 Corinthians 


> 13 For such men are false apostles, deceitful workers, fashioning themselves into apostles of Christ. 14 And no marvel; for even Satan fashioneth himself into an angel of light. 15 It is no great thing therefore if his ministers also fashion themselves as ministers of righteousness, whose end shall be according to their works.



 I believe I've already made mention of the number of crypto Jews in Christian churches playing the role of "good ol' boys". 
 I'm certain I've said more than once that "Jewy is as Jewy does" also, just so you know that I'm not giving the John Hagees and McCains of the world a pass just because they can't claim to be 37% Jew or something like that.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone who doubts Jews control a big portion of American Media, should simply read the credits after every Film and TV Show produced in America. They will quickly recognize a pattern. The credits are dominated by Jewish names. Film and TV are the most vital Media Propaganda sources in the World. And for the most part in America, they are controlled by Jews who have Leftist/Communist political leanings. Therefore the message from Film and TV is usually heavily slanted far Left. 

But i know it's hard to get honest debates on sensitive issues like this. Most will instinctively go into a predictable Political Correct-Mode. They have no interest in taking on truth and reality. They're like programmed Bots. They have their programming, and that's that. But i'll ask some questions anyway... How did American Jews take control of much of American Media? Especially Film and TV? And why are most American Jews Leftists/Communists? I think these are valid and very interesting questions. So if anyone wants to discuss these questions openly and honestly, i'm willing to listen. Thanks.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## theliq (Nov 4, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



How silly of you Say.....I have a long history of supporting The Palestinians and Israel for a lasting and peaceful future.

But there alas I am some what of a lone voice on here......Making out Israel are clean skins is an insult to any intelligent person.

You live in your vitriol of HATE but it does not justify you to cry ...in any form today.

It is only the Palestinian's who have the right to WEEP.

as for me supporting Holsten,SO WHAT.....HE HAS NOT,  AND IS NOT A NAZI.....


THAT DUBIOUS "HONOUR" IS AWARDED TO THE ZIONIST SCUM< WHICH YOU ARE ONE.

You and the ZIONIST TERRORIST'S carry the Guilt and NO ONE ELSE


----------



## theliq (Nov 4, 2013)

daws101 said:


>



It's "GOVERNMENT" Dawsie.

Tea Baggers be GONE.

steve


----------



## daws101 (Nov 5, 2013)

theliq said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


it's not me who needs the spelling lesson!


----------



## Lipush (Nov 5, 2013)

I love observing Anti-semitic threads

They all say we control the world


----------



## daws101 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lipush said:


> I love observing Anti-semitic threads
> 
> They all say we control the world


----------



## Lipush (Nov 5, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I love observing Anti-semitic threads
> ...


----------



## paulitician (Nov 6, 2013)

Lipush said:


> I love observing Anti-semitic threads
> 
> They all say we control the world



Ah, that's just lazy predictable PC drivel. I've asked some honest straight-forward questions. Take a shot at answering them honestly and openly...Or don't. Whatever.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 6, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I love observing Anti-semitic threads
> ...


bullshit !


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 6, 2013)

at 2:29 pm today someone farted in here.


----------



## Rockland (Nov 6, 2013)

^ You forgot to turn your clock back, dipshit.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 6, 2013)

Rockland said:


> ^ You forgot to turn your clock back, dipshit.


not to worry, they only let him use the computer for a few hours a week at the special peoples home..


----------



## theliq (Nov 6, 2013)

Lipush said:


> I love observing Anti-semitic threads
> 
> They all say we control the world



You Should as you are one Yourself

Palestinians are a Semitic Peoples but don't do crocodile tears.......like YOU HYPOCRITE.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 6, 2013)

theliq said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I love observing Anti-semitic threads
> ...


funny thing about that is both jews and palestinians are related by blood and separated by faith in the same god....irony at it's finest..


----------



## theliq (Nov 6, 2013)

daws101 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Dawsie ,never said you did........That would be impertinent of anyone implying that

steve


----------



## theliq (Nov 6, 2013)

daws101 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Irony Indeed Dawsiesteve


----------



## holston (Nov 8, 2013)

It might be worthwhile to consider the answer to this question.

 Is it POSSIBLE that JEWS may CONSPIRE?

 Another way of asking that same question would be;

 Is it IMpossible for Jews to EVER CONSPIRE?

 That is to say, is there some genetically ingrained reason or immutable law of nature that would prohibit Jews from CONSPIRING amongst themselves...............whether it be to "avenge themselves of their perceived enemies" or merely to _arrange things_ and events such that they would tend to PROFIT by them?

 One may create a list of similar questions such as;
  Is it possible for any Jew to ever do something harmful to a non - Jew for no better reason than pure spite, or for ANY reason, or even WITHOUT reason?

 IF one were to say that "gentiles" are capable of all these actions and more, then what reason is there to presume that Jews are not?


 If one were to decide for himself, YES I think it IS possible for Jews to conspire,
 should we then necessarily say that a person could only reach that conclusion if he were "anti-semitic"> OR is it possible for one to believe that Jews are indeed capable of be selfish, and trifling WITHOUT necessarily being a "NAZI" for having reached that conclusion?


  Would a person who is entirely POLITICAL CORRECT, believe that ANY of the above were POSSIBLE 
 IF a _single case_ could be cited in which it was KNOWN that "a Jew" did indeed CONSPIRE, or was guilty of any sort of conspiracy?

 It seems to me that IF such a case could be cited, then that would PROVE that Jews ARE capable of committing crimes and that in at least the one example provided DID act in collusion amongst themselves. 


 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t_tDJ5bMrQ]"He Sold Secrets to Israel. Israel Gave them to the Soviet Union" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## holston (Nov 8, 2013)

It appears that some Jews _have_ spied on the US in behalf of the enemies of the US. 

Zionist Spies Against America

 We may all agree then, that such a thing IS at least possible. 

 Is it reasonable to say then, that this activity may be considered "conspiratorial" in nature, or that "conspiring" is involved to some degree in espionage, and/or "un-American" activities?


----------



## holston (Nov 8, 2013)

Some notable people have claimed that Jews have conspired against them.

Julian Assange Reportedly Claims 'Jewish' Conspiracy Against Him


----------



## holston (Nov 8, 2013)

Is it "Christian" to suggest that Jews are capable of "conspiring"?

 Let's see:

 Acts 9





> 1 Meanwhile, Saul was still breathing out murderous threats against the Lord&#8217;s disciples. He went to the high priest 2 and asked him for letters to the synagogues in Damascus, so that if he found any there who belonged to the Way, whether men or women, he might take them as prisoners to Jerusalem.





> Saul spent several days with the disciples in Damascus. 20 At once he began to preach in the synagogues that Jesus is the Son of God. 21 All those who heard him were astonished and asked, &#8220;Isn&#8217;t he the man who raised havoc in Jerusalem among those who call on this name? And hasn&#8217;t he come here to take them as prisoners to the chief priests?&#8221; 22 *Yet Saul grew more and more powerful and baffled the Jews living in Damascus by proving that Jesus is the Messiah.
> *
> 23 *After many days had gone by, there was a conspiracy among the Jews to kill him, *24 but Saul learned of their plan. Day and night they kept close watch on the city gates in order to kill him.


----------



## holston (Nov 8, 2013)

Acts 3:



> 1 And he entered again into the synagogue; and there was a man there who had his hand withered. 2 And they watched him, whether he would heal him on the sabbath day; that they might accuse him. 3 And he saith unto the man that had his hand withered, Stand forth. 4 And he saith unto them, Is it lawful on the sabbath day to do good, or to do harm? to save a life, or to kill? But they held their peace. 5 And when he had looked round about on them with anger, being grieved at the hardening of their heart, he saith unto the man, Stretch forth thy hand. And he stretched it forth; and his hand was restored. 6 *And the Pharisees went out, and straightway with the Herodians took counsel against him, how they might destroy him.*




 Jews today claim to be the same as the Jews who lived prior to and during the time of Christ. 

 IF this is true, then judging from the above passages, one may surmise that it IS possible for Jews to conspire. 

 That is IF one who claims to be a "Christian" accepts the NEW Testament to be authoritative. 

 It is difficult for me to see how a person who claims to be a Christian could think otherwise.

 Yet the Jews insist that they never "conspire" and that anyone who thinks they ever do is a "lunatic", a "conspiracy nut", an "anti-semite", or a Nazi. 

 I fail to see how this conclusion necessarily follows from the supposition that Jews ARE capable of conspiring, and that at least at some times DO.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 8, 2013)

This is such a Jooooo biased site. It's little wonder Christians can't refer to themselves without putting "Christ Killer - Christian" or "Judeo Christian" in front of the religion. Explains why threads like this with some very good credibility get degraded to the "conspiracy theories" by the Israel apologist mods. It's simply a device used to attack the poster.


----------



## holston (Nov 8, 2013)

The Jews want US gentiles to believe that Muslims are the biggest threat to US national security, with the possible exception of "Christian conservatives" whom they have given the dubious honor of having been selected for their list of potential terrorists their training centers have issued to law enforcement.

Muslims of the Americas: In Their Own Words


 Is it possible that Muslims could have such aspirations and attempt to fulfill them without acting in collusion?

 Could the alleged hijackers have committed the attacks of 9/11 without having "conspired"?


 IF one assumes that Muslims would prefer to have Islam as the dominate religion in America, is it preposterous to imagine that Jews desire to have Judaism to rise to preeminence in a similar fashion, ie that all non-Jews should be legally required to comply with ALL "Noahide" laws including the one which prohibits idolatry (Christ as Lord) under penalty of execution by guillotine as their Talmud prescribes?


----------



## holston (Nov 8, 2013)

The evidence is clear. Jews have, can, and do conspire from time to time, just as any other racial, ethnic, or religious group does.
 Therefore there is nothing irrational about including that possibility where it could enter into the examination of any incident, crime, social arrangement, or business transaction. 

 Such would be the case if one were to scrutinize the activity of the so called "Russian" (Jewish) mob in America. 

 The next question I would like to ask is, in view of the "tribalist" nature permeating the Jewish religion and culture ,and given their tendency to network, _how likely is it_ that some of the Jews in the US, would establish working relations with some of the new comers to the US from the USSR whose release to the US was part of the exchange made by Pollard for US Defense plans?


 Given the fact that Pollard was lauded by the Jewish community for his betrayal of the US,  such relationships between the "Russian" immigrants and the community of Jews who bargained for their release would be MORE likely than not. 

 It would be more surprising to learn that the newly paid for immigrants were simply bid welcome to the land of milk and honey, and then left to fend for themselves without further adieu than to learn that those exchanges were carefully selected. After all, their "immigration" was paid for with American blood, thanks to Pollard and associates. 

 One then could not help but wonder who these people were and why they merited an act of treason on behalf of the US Jewish community who by and large hail him as a "national" hero. 

 One might go as far to conclude that "dual" Israeli citizens are not "dual" at all, but_ totally_ devoted to the Jewish/Israeli/Zionist coalition.


----------



## theliq (Nov 9, 2013)

holston said:


> The evidence is clear. Jews have, can, and do conspire from time to time, just as any other racial, ethnic, or religious group does.
> Therefore there is nothing irrational about including that possibility where it could enter into the examination of any incident, crime, social arrangement, or business transaction.
> 
> Such would be the case if one were to scrutinize the activity of the so called "Russian" (Jewish) mob in America.
> ...



Always Jews/Israelis first and Americans second.....ALWAYS in that order...Never DUAL.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 10, 2013)

post#123- 130, hope you assholes  washed up and had a smoke after that mutual masturbation session!


----------



## holston (Nov 10, 2013)

daws101 said:


> post#123- 130, hope you assholes  washed up and had a smoke after that mutual masturbation session!



  The original question pertained to the Jewish domination of the media. 
 But you guys keep bringing up homosexuality. Why is that?

 You Hasbarats really have no room to talk about anyone else. 
 Every time someone has a disapproving word to say about Israel, Judaism, or Jewish political activity you all pile out and have a great circle jerk amongst yourselves.

http://www.jta.org/2013/05/13/news-opinion/world/norwegian-daily-removes-op-ed-on-jewish-domination-of-u-s-media


> Norwegian daily removes Op-Ed on Jewish &#8216;domination&#8217; of U.S. media
> May 13, 2013 11:24am
> 
> (JTA) &#8212; A Norwegian newspaper removed an Op-Ed on its website asserting that U.S. media are unreliable because they are &#8220;dominated by Jews.&#8221;




 I wonder why they removed it.

 (No really I don't wonder at all.)


----------



## holston (Nov 10, 2013)

Oliver Stone: 'Jewish Domination Of The Media' Propagates Holocaust Myths




> Oliver Stone: *'Jewish Domination Of The Media' Propagates Holocaust Myths*





> Oliver Stone says that Hitler caused more damage to the Russian people than to Jewish people, but that the American focus on the Holocaust stems from the "Jewish domination of the media."
> 
> Update, *Stone apology below*
> 
> ...




 I wonder why so many prominent people who speak their minds about the Jews always wind up having to apologize in public.
 I guess_ they have to if they want to remain prominent. _

 How does that work do you think?


 Hmmm?

 Does Stone not realize that Hitler just popped up hating Jews for no reason at all?

 That is, unless you want to believe in the theory promoted by Jews, that gentiles are just genetically predisposed to "anti-semitism". That's what make them that way. 

 But if that's true then how do they propose ever putting an end to it?

 Something that's genetically ingrained can't be eradicated simply on the merit of how loving, kind, generous, and wonderful that the Jews are can it?

 I guess not.

 Otherwise why would the Jews feel the need to have so many "Hate Laws" enacted and have minimal quotas for how many Jews can be in Harvard or other places like that? 

 And why else would they need 90% of the DHS funds which they control along with all the FEMA camps ready to go.

 I guess what they intend is that they should have their way about everything regardless of whether anybody else likes it or not, wouldn't you?

  I bet the Palestinians would agree with me.

 What do you think?


----------



## holston (Nov 10, 2013)

MSNBC - Metapedia



> MSNBC is a Jewish owned 24-hour cable news mass media network in the United States and Canada. It is a subsidary of NBCUniversal, which itself is owned by Comcast. Of the four largest share holders in Comcast,[1] three of them Brian L. Roberts,&#10017; Ralph J. Roberts&#10017; and David L. Cohen&#10017; are tribesmen. Its name is a combination of "MSN" and "NBC".





> *It promotes the Jewish cultural Marxist agenda politically and is famous for Europhobic race-baiting; notably trying to incite race riots and attacks on Americans of European heritage in relation to the George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin case. *When it comes to minority dominated programs on the network there is little difference between the political positions of MSNBC and those of the New Black Panther Party.









The Jew, Ralph J. Roberts&#10017; of Comcast, owning the media. 






The Jew, Brian L. Roberts&#10017; of Comcast, owning the media. 






The Jew, David L. Cohen&#10017; of Comcast, owning the media.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2ZfIKtDoWo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2ZfIKtDoWo[/ame]


----------



## holston (Nov 10, 2013)

The Truth Will Set U.S. Free: Breaking Israel?s Stranglehold over American Foreign Policy | Dissident Voice


> &#8220;Plenty of people in the United States, especially inside the Beltway, know that *Israel is an albatross around America&#8217;s neck,&#8221; *says Mearsheimer, the R. Wendell Harrison Distinguished Service Professor of Political Science at the University of Chicago. &#8220;But *they are afraid to stand up and say that for fear that the lobby will attack them and damage their careers.&#8221;*
> 
> &#8220;Hopefully, some of them will develop a backbone,&#8221; he adds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Seriously? This isn't an offshoot of StormFront, is it?


----------



## Rockland (Nov 10, 2013)

holston said:


> MSNBC - Metapedia



Metapedia is a white supremacist website.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 10, 2013)

holston said:


> Let's hear what the Jews have to say about it:
> 
> Hollywoodism: Jews, Movies and the "American Dream"



Jewish moguls used to run Hollywood. Today gigantic corporate conglomerates financed by Arab oil money make movies in digital labs. Is that bad news or good news to bigots?


----------



## holston (Nov 10, 2013)

holston said:


> It might be worthwhile to consider the answer to this question.
> 
> Is it POSSIBLE that JEWS may CONSPIRE?
> 
> ...




Did you read this?


----------



## theliq (Nov 11, 2013)

whitehall said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hear what the Jews have to say about it:
> ...



You only need to read the credits at the end of any movie,actors,producers,directors,costume people,music  etc.,.....shows clearly the Jewish component is still in the majority.

Where you get your info from I no not..steve


----------



## daws101 (Nov 12, 2013)

theliq said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...


I'm in that business..and jews are not nearly as dominant as they were in the golden age of Hollywood..
why do you ass hats get your panties in a bunch over the jews in entertainment?
they pretty invented the movie business.
not filmmaking but the popularising of film as entertainment for the masses.
creating and profiting from something you created is as about as american as it gets. 
as to mega conglomerates  they've owned hollywood  since the seventies
do these names ring any bells? :

 .As of 2007, five of the Golden Age majors continue to exist as major Hollywood studio entities, each as part of a larger media conglomerate: Columbia (owned by Sony), 20th Century Fox (owned by News Corporation), Warner Bros. (owned by Time Warner), Paramount (owned by Viacom), and Universal (owned by Comcast/NBC Universal). In addition, The Walt Disney Company's Buena Vista Motion Pictures Group has emerged as a major, resulting in a "Big Six." With the exception of Disney, all of these so-called major studios are essentially based on the model not of the classic Big Five, but of the old United Artists: that is, they are primarily backer-distributors (and physical studio leasers) rather than actual production companies.
Sony, in addition to ownership of Columbia, also has effective control of the relatively small latter-day incarnation of MGM and its subsidiary UA; under the Sony umbrella, MGM/UA operates as a "mini-major," nominally independent of but closely associated with Columbia. In 1996, Time Warner acquired the once-independent New Line Cinema via its purchase of Turner Broadcasting System. In 2008, New Line was merged into Warner Bros., where it continues to exist as a subsidiary. Each of today's Big Six controls quasi-independent "arthouse" divisions, such as Paramount Vantage and Disney's Miramax Films (which originally was an independent studio). Most also have divisions that focus on genre movies, B movies either literally by virtue of their low budgets, or spiritually&#8212;for instance, Sony's Screen Gems and Buena Vista's Hollywood Pictures brand. One so-called indie division, Universal's Focus Features, releases arthouse films under that primary brand. Both Focus and Fox's arthouse division, Fox Searchlight, are large enough to qualify as mini-majors. Two large independent firms also qualify as mini-majors, Lionsgate and The Weinstein Company. They stand somewhere between latter-day versions of the old "major-minor"&#8212;like Columbia and Universal in the 1930s and 1940s, except Lionsgate and The W.C. have about half their market share&#8212;and leading Golden Age independent production outfits like Samuel Goldwyn Inc. and the companies of David O. Selznick.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Studio_system#After_the_system


----------



## paulitician (Nov 13, 2013)

theliq said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...



Yes, the credits at the end of Films and TV Shows tell the story. Jewish names dominate the credits. So Jews do control most of Film & TV Media. That just can't be denied.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm still hoping others will weigh in on why most American Jews are Communists. I think the OP's question has been answered. Jews do control much of the Media. They don't control all of it, but one could say they control most of it. Now i'm just interested in why so many American Jews have gone the Communist route. Most Polls show American Jews describe themselves as Leftists/Democrats. Maybe some of our Jewish Posters can shed some light on that?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 13, 2013)

paulitician said:


> I'm still hoping others will weigh in on why most American Jews are Communists. I think the OP's question has been answered. Jews do control much of the Media. They don't control all of it, but one could say they control most of it. Now i'm just interested in why so many American Jews have gone the Communist route. Most Polls show American Jews describe themselves as Leftists/Democrats. Maybe some of our Jewish Posters can shed some light on that?



Wait, so are you saying leftist or Democrat is the same as communist?

So are the majority of black Americans also communist, since they vote Democrat?


----------



## paulitician (Nov 13, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still hoping others will weigh in on why most American Jews are Communists. I think the OP's question has been answered. Jews do control much of the Media. They don't control all of it, but one could say they control most of it. Now i'm just interested in why so many American Jews have gone the Communist route. Most Polls show American Jews describe themselves as Leftists/Democrats. Maybe some of our Jewish Posters can shed some light on that?
> ...



Yes and Yes. Most don't realize they are. They may not call themselves Communists, but they are.


----------



## holston (Nov 13, 2013)

Revelations


> * "The Jewish people as a whole will be its own Messiah. It will attain world domination by the dissolution of other races...and by the establishment of a world republic in which everywhere the Jews will exercise the privilege of citizenship. In this New World Order the Children of Israel...will furnish all the leaders without encountering opposition..." *(Karl Marx in a letter to Baruch Levy, quoted in Review de Paris, June 1, 1928, p. 574)




 Karl Marx, as everyone should be aware, is the Father of communism, euphemistically known as "Marxism". 

 The Jews like to take credit for so many things. These days, however, they seem to be more reluctant to take credit for the Neo-Bolshevism that's sweeping the country. 
 Michael Weiner, alias "Dr Savage", has recently been heard trying to shift all of that in Lenin's direction. 
  I can't imagine why. I believe they should be given all the credit they are due. 

 This is so they should be able to assume the _collective responsibility_ for their actions, just as they have insisted that all white Anglo-Saxon gentiles should bear the blame for everything done in the name of Christianity or Western culture. It seems only fair that Jews should likewise share in the condemnation of all those actions done by Jews in the name of Jews and Zionism. 





























 The Jews have a long and illustrious history. They should take pride in owning up to ALL of it!










 It would be an error to believe that the "Russian" immigrants that people like Jonathon Pollard sacrificed so much to gain their immigration from the former USSR are any less PROUD of THEIR heritage or any less idealogical than say for example, one of the rabid "Tea Partiers" the media denigrates. 

 We've heard the Jews themselves say that any " Jew" who DOES NOT put Israel first must be something LESS than Jewish. 

 Since it is a known FACT that the "Russian" mob was comprised of chiefly Soviet Jews, and since they 'Madoff' with roughly half the Russian economy when it fell, and since it is a FACT that they have set up shop in the US and Israel, and that Israel is the money laundering capital of the world, one can safely assume that the US is now infested with Judaic MOBSTERS who are not only dedicated primarily to their own enrichment, but are idealistically prone to desire the destruction of the US. 

 The ordinary Jew, being so smart as they claim to be, surely hasn't escaped noticing these connections. So it is puzzling how they can continue to offer their full fledged support of ZIONISM in the US, _unless_ one assumes that they WELCOME the ascent of Jewish hegemony in the US, perhaps in hopes that it will usher in their longed for "MASHIANIC" Age ,in which they will enjoy a social rank and a standard of living which is ABOVE all others. 

 One can only conclude that these people either SUPPORT the Jewish takeover of the US government by the Jewish mob, or they are IGNORANT of the FACTS stated above, in which case they are NOT as smart or informed as they claim to be. 

  Otherwise, any self-respecting Jew, of any honor, sense of decency, or loyalty to the US which enabled their rise to affluence, ought to be as soundly AGAINST the transition of the US to a communist state/ Jewish plutocracy as I am. 

 "Nazis" have nothing to do with it.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 13, 2013)

holston said:


> Revelations
> 
> 
> > * "The Jewish people as a whole will be its own Messiah. It will attain world domination by the dissolution of other races...and by the establishment of a world republic in which everywhere the Jews will exercise the privilege of citizenship. In this New World Order the Children of Israel...will furnish all the leaders without encountering opposition..." *(Karl Marx in a letter to Baruch Levy, quoted in Review de Paris, June 1, 1928, p. 574)
> ...



Interesting. Could explain why so many American Jews have turned to Communism.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 13, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I think you have some mistaken ideas about what constitutes communism.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


that and millions of other things!


----------



## holston (Nov 14, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



*communism*



> NOUN (2)
> 
> 1. a form of socialism that *abolishes private ownership;*
> 
> 2. a political theory *favoring collectivism in a classless society; *





> Communism \Com"mu*nism\, n. [F. communisme, fr. commun common.]
> *A scheme of equalizing the social conditions of life;
> specifically, a scheme which contemplates the abolition of
> inequalities in the possession of property, as by
> ...



Does none of this sound familiar to you?

 Have you ever heard the expression "spread the wealth around"?
 Do you remember what famous person used it of late?


 I understand the appeal this concept has to the masses, especially to those blacks who feel that the government still owes them all 40 acres and a mule, and to the illegal Mexicans who believe that Texas and California rightfully belongs to them. 
 It's just another way to get even with "the man". 

 The problem is that I don't think these avengers understand who "the man" really is, or that his "social ideals" are no more genuine than his flowery promises of unlimited wealth obtained through limitless taxation and the printing of money with no work or goods to back it up. 

 In fact, I suspect that the Socialist politicians who promise these things to get elected, are really no better than any other politicians who went before them, making promises they don't intend to keep like, "No new taxes". 
  The pimps and hustlers above everyone should understand and recognize the power of the simple lie as a means of getting over. 
 These New World advocates who are pushing multiculturalism in the hopes of getting into some "good girls pants" of the white variety may be in for an unpleasant surprise someday themselves when they find they are considered about as high on the totem pole as the Jews consider any ordinary white "red neck". 





> 112 Moby Thesaurus words for "communism":
> Bolshevism, Castroism, Communist Information Bureau,
> Communist Party, Maoism, Marxian socialism, Marxism,
> Marxism-Leninism, Nazism, Stalinism, Titoism, Trotskyism,
> bipartisanship, centralism,



 Lots of people might take issue with the word "Nazism" being included in this collection since they more often refer to that as "fascism". 


  Personally I don't make fine distinctions between one person trying to stab me with a bayonet and another. 

 Ever seen this clown before?






 He's not to be confused with this one although there's not much difference in tribal or ideological background.






Hasidic Tribute to Jerry Garcia

 These Hasidic Jews are denying the resemblance for some reason. 

 They explain the praises they are heaping on this "Goyim" thus


> To begin in answering these questions* the Talmud says the following: 'Pious ones of all nations have a share in the World to Come.* I call heaven and earth to witness that the Divine Spirit rests upon each person, Jew or gentile, man or woman, master or slave, in consonance with one's deeds'. If this is so, then how can we not, as a community devoted to bringing more love, harmony, and ultimate oneness into the world, honor the lofty, compassionate soul that is now waking up to the morning dew in Heaven.




 An odd thing to say about a man who did so much to encourage a generation of lemmings to "Tune in , Turn on, and Drop Out", especially when spoken by a community of folks who place such a premium on worldly success. 


> *
> &#8220;It has become a cultural norm in Jewish families for parents to bring up their children to value wealth.&#8221;*
> &#8213; H.W. Charles, The Money Code: Become a Millionaire With the Ancient Jewish Code



 &#8220;Jewish families encourage pursuit of wealth accumulation, high-income careers, and investing.&#8221;
&#8213; H.W. Charles, The Money Code: Become a Millionaire With the Ancient Jewish Code 

  That's NOT what the Jewish media and recording industry were encouraging non-Jewish youth to do, rather to become drop outs and "anti-establishment. Now that the Jews boast of BEING the NEW establishment, the media trend is reversed. So is the attitude projected towards young men towards "Patriotism" and military service. The difference being that THEN we were told we were fighting communism. NOW, it's the threat of ISLAM. No one in the main stream will even suggest that Judaism poses an even greater threat from within. 

http://www.wisereader.com/2010/02/is-talmud-study-the-secret-to-jewish-success/



> Many *Christians assume* that modern Judaism is a religion of the Bible. For Jews, the Bible is the Tanach &#8211; what Christians call the Old Testament. And while religious Jews would claim allegiance to the Tanach,* it is not a stretch to say that Talmud commands their attention.* It is the primary focus of study and meditation. Here is how Adin Steinsaltz puts it:


 
 The Jew said it folks, not me. 




> * If the Bible is the cornerstone of Judaism, then the Talmud is the central pillar, *soaring up from the foundations and supporting the entire spiritual and intellectual edifice. In many ways the Talmud is the most important book in Jewish culture, the backbone of creativity and of national life. No other work has had a comparable influence on the theory and practice of Jewish life, shaping spiritual content and serving as a guide to conduct. [The Essential Talmud, p.3]


  The Talmud has some interesting things to say about Christ as well as non-Jews but I won't get into that here. 

 What the Talmud lawyers have left out of the above passage is precisely how they define "Pious ones". We may assume that Jerry Garcia fits the description but that leaves the question open as to whether white gentiles who believe they have a G-d given right to self determination would as well. If so, that's not the way I envision a world in a Mashianic Age to be where the Sanhedrin Religious courts rule. Correct me if I am wrong, but according to the New Testament that's the same religious tribunal that mocked and scourged Christ and then goaded Pilate into having Him crucified.  


 You may think, "What's the big deal if it was?" to which I reply, "No big deal, so long as you believe that Christ was guilty as charged". Christians, as I understand the definition don't. That would exclude them from the crowd who doesn't think the NDAA, the "Patriot Act", or the NSA spying on behalf of the Jew led DHS is a problem "as long as they're not guilty of anything". 
 According to the first Noahide law, which Daddy Bush signed on to, ALL Christians ARE guilty.... of IDOLATRY. That's nothing to lose your head about.
 Or is it?





> For many of us who had later come around to discover Yiddishkeit (Judaism). the reason why we felt so much at home with Yiddishkeit and especially, Hassidiut (Teachings of the Hassidic masters), was because it was as if we already understood its songwithout ever really having learned the words. *Thanks to Jerry, of course, there seemed to be a familiar message ringing in our ears whenstudying the mystical works of Baal Shem Tov, Rebbe Nachman. Levi Yitzchok,Ishbitz, Zusya, Elimelech, Schneerson and Carlebach. *In fact, the messagewas clearly calling us to "Wake up to find out that we were the eyes ofthe world" and that "once in while you get shown the Light in the strangestof places, if you look at it right". And in the strangest way, as for manyof us, it was *Jerry who was our very first rebbe!*



Jewish love for the Grateful Dead lives on | The Times of Israel




> Jewish love for the Grateful Dead lives on
> Decades after the band&#8217;s heyday, fans liken its lyrics to the Talmud and see themselves as wandering Israelites







> &#8220;As Jews, we&#8217;re always searching for a sense of community and acceptance, and being in the Grateful Dead scene was a way to be yourself with no judgments, since the crowd is so diverse,&#8221; said Arthur Kurzweil, the author, Jewish educator, magician and Deadhead who was the weekend&#8217;s keynote speaker. *&#8220;That old balding guy dancing next to you whose big belly is covered with a tie-dye shirt will go back to his job tomorrow as a banker. But at a Dead show, it doesn&#8217;t matter what he does.&#8221;*





> The legendary music promoter Bill Graham, an early champion of the Dead, was a German-born Jewish refugee from the Nazis



 This is not to be confused with the Billy Graham who candidly told Richard Nixon that if they didn't gain control of the mass media back from the Jews that this country was going down the toilet. 





> Langer, who has worked as a Chabad emissary in the San Francisco Bay area s*ince the 1970s*, got help from Graham to place a 25-foot mahogany menorah in the middle of the city for Hanukkah in 1974, a ritual that persists to this day. In the 1980s, Langer spearheaded a *&#8220;Grateful Yid&#8221; movement *in which he set up a table at shows beneath *a giant sign that read &#8220;POT.*&#8221;





> &#8220;It went from a simple act of wanting to preserve the experience to collecting it, which *reminded me a lot of how we preserve Judaism,&#8221;* Kippel said. &#8220;Our ancestors cherish our past and we try to preserve it, which is why *Jewish Deadheads are obsessed with preserving the shows. We were a family gathering.&#8221;*





> *&#8220;The whole thing was very tribal for me,&#8221; said Jonathan Siger, a rabbi from Spring, Texas.* &#8220;The parking lot, where fans would surround the band and set up shop, *reminds me of the way the Jews operated with the Tabernacle and the Temple*. Culturally, we&#8217;ve set up camp for spiritual experiences.&#8221;




 It's impossible to say just how "grateful" these dead Palestinians are. 
*
XXXXX Deleted Morbid Image*

 I don't recall Rebbi Garcia saying too much about the situation. Perhaps he was just too stoned to remember. 

 It's safe to say that the live ones are about as "grateful" to the Israelis for their occupation as I am for their participation helping 9/11 to succeed. 

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVKGRB3cygg]Why The Military Knows Israel Did 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## holston (Nov 14, 2013)

*&#8220;The Tanakh teaches that, &#8220;The diligent will rule, while the lazy will be put to forced labor&#8221;. Most Jews work for themselves and hire employees instead of being employees.&#8221;*
&#8213; H.W. Charles, The Money Code: Become a Millionaire With the Ancient Jewish Code
tags: business, money, money-management, secrets, the-money-code, wealth, work

&#8220;The Talmud says that *&#8220;blessed is He who has created all these to serve me.&#8221; *German politician Julius Streicher said,* &#8220;It is an open secret that Jews do not work, but rather let others work for them.&#8221;*
&#8213; H.W. Charles, The Money Code: Become a Millionaire With the Ancient Jewish Code


----------



## theliq (Nov 14, 2013)

holston said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Jews hey,such a Violent people as the Palestinians have found out........What I found really abhorrent was the "Holocaust Exhibitions" they trawled around the country,to garner sympathy since the late 70's.....It was a terrible thing indeed but when questioned,that they were doing the same thing to the Palestinians of all people(their cousins) they had No Answer at all.............Zionism is a form of Nazism,and they collaborated with and learn't from their Nazi Masters.

I have many Jewish friends,good people who are not Brain Washed by Zionist Terrorists and the destructive Religious Jews....they make them feel sick.

For such a small population 15 million,the Israeli Jews have been given over $16 Trillion US Dollars since their inception by the American Tax-Payer..........mind you I bet Americans never thought that the Israelis would build a formidable Nuclear Facility and all that intails.........yet never an inspection up until this day.....Why.

Wake Up America,take your heads out of the sand..........Ignorance is NO EXCUSE


----------



## editec (Nov 14, 2013)

The IMPLIED statement hiding within the rhetorical question



> Do Jews Control the Media?



is that the JEWS controlling the media do so for the cause of JEWS.

THAT is where you NAZI retards get it soooooooooooooooo wrong.

These powerful Jews no more care about their fellow JEWS than the WASPS who control the Media and banking care about other WASPS.

*You RACIST nitwits need to understand that CLASS is a much more powerful motivater (and FACILITATOR) than race when it comes to CONSPIRACY.*


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2013)

holston said:


> Hollywood An Empire Of Their Own (3 of 3) - YouTube



Yes, there is a Jewish prevalence in American media. What do you propose be done about it?


----------



## mike55 (Nov 14, 2013)

holston said:


>


----------



## mike55 (Nov 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOi7ienMfNA]Finnish politician: Jews control money, media in US - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVmiAR5nvJE]Do Jews Control the Media? -- The LA Times Says Yes! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mike55 (Nov 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O3eaXCxRUM]The Jews Who Own The Media - YouTube[/ame]

*Listen to Nixon tapes:*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRg7xvWyYog]President Nixon & Reverend Billy Graham Discuss Jewish control of Media.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mike55 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## holston (Nov 14, 2013)

Faun said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > Hollywood An Empire Of Their Own (3 of 3) - YouTube
> ...



 The first thing that needs to be done about it is to INFORM THE PUBLIC.

 The public needs to know what JUDAISM IS and WHO these "JEWS" are. 

 This is no easy task. For as you see, there are many Jewish Hasbarats (disinformation agents) who are skilled at equivocation, dissimulation, obfuscation, intimidation, and flat out lying, many of whom are actually getting paid to practice ply their wares on the internet. 

 They use many techniques in order to prevent the knowledge of the actual intent of the Jewish religion and the goals of the Jewish Socio/Political Union from becoming common knowledge. 

 One tactic they frequently employ is to constantly annoy their adversaries with the intent to provoke them to wrath. Once having succeeded at causing them to vent (rant) they can then more easily get the FALSE accusation of being an "anti-semite" or a Neo-Nazi to stick. 

 There are many other methods they employ. Another frequently employed tactic is diversion. The object is to distract readers and the writer himself from the subject at hand. This technique may be observed on mainstream media whereby one sees essentially inconsequential "news" items being belabored for extended periods of time rather than focusing on the major issues. 

 9/11 was handled this way for example. What attention was given to the "conspiracy nuts" was either spent badgering them, belittling them, or besmirching them. Or they may select from among prospective interviewees the most outlandish of them all who would espouse the most ridiculous "theories" which any fool would see as false immediately. Then the media would attempt to dismiss them all by conveniently "lumping" them all in the same category. 

 I could continue describing various other means with which the Jewish media has effectively silenced the critics of Judeo/Zionism, but this brief introduction should give you enough to work on to begin with. That is IF your question is sincere. 

 The Jews in this country have reached the level of consolidation that they feel at liberty to insult their gentile neighbors to their faces since most of them are too busy to notice or to complacent to care. The Jews pride themselves on their insolence (Chutzbah). 

 I encourage all those who wish to save the sovereignty of the US to study up on the matter with a clear and open mind, not with the intent of singling out any ethnicity or choose some exclusive group to "pick on". People seem to have an inherent need to villify someone all the time. Jews are no exception. Only now days Christianity and white non-Jewish males have been selected to assume that role. 

 Therefore concentrate primarily on the IDEOLOGY which underlies the culture of Jewish Supremacism. Never be a party to the mistreatment of isolated individuals or yield to the pressure of mob dynamics. Always hold the principles of justice tempered with mercy before your eyes. 

 Do not seek to destroy. Rather seek to mollify the will of antagonists inasmuch as the righteous course of action will allow. You can do this without compromising the principles of fairness and honesty if you think carefully about what you say and do and seek the Lord's guidance at all times. 

 The object here is not to reestablish the "Third Reich" as our accusers would have it, but temper the actions of Zionist and other radicals who seek complete dominance, and to neutralize the potential of poisonous doctrines. 

 You can do none of this unless you first learn the difference. 

 I am not about defeating the "Jews" anymore than I am about destroying Islam. I am about regaining the God given and Constitutionally guaranteed rights of Anglo Saxon white and Christian peoples to order their own lives without being ordered about and forced to serve either Jewish Supremacists, be shoved around by militant blacks with chips on their shoulders, be displaced by Mexicans who seek to displace the "Gringo" by out-breeding them, and to hopefully spare us all the kind of atrocious behavior that the Bolsheviks exhibited when they took over Russia. 

 The Jews are fiercely opposed to allowing Israel to ever become anything but a Jewish State. Other races and ethnicities are just as determined to remain predominate in their respective domains. For example, in Mexico there are areas of land in which foreigners (whites) are not allowed to own land. Instead they only allowed to lease it from the government. The express purpose of these laws is to prevent the take over of these lands by people other than Mexicans. At the same time, criminal elements from Mexico are flooding across the US boarder with the blessings of our Marxist government. 

 ALL of these movements are being spearheaded and perpetuated by JEWISH POLITICAL FACTIONS in an effort to become the central rulers of the US. 

 They have enlisted gentile helpers who also profit by the move towards globalism. Others lend their support for the bribes and "opportunities" which they gain by currying Jewish favor. None of these people are doing anything in behalf of the US or the white Christian middle class, who have remained docile, passive, and complacent, having been indoctrinated to believe that this is all done in the name of "the brotherhood of man" and "the global community". Horse Feathers~!

 I am opposed to organized CRIME, EVEN WHEN IT IS JEWISH, and all crime under any other name whether it be "Russian" or any other. Only Jews WHO SEEK PRIVILEGED STATUS and to DOMINATE could be opposed to this! MARK WHO THEY ARE!


----------



## holston (Nov 14, 2013)

editec said:


> The IMPLIED statement hiding within the rhetorical question
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 People join UNIONS for the advantages that they have to offer. 

 A minority of people have a greater reason to join forces when they are confronted by superior numbers whom _they have been taught_ are not only spiritually inferior, but who are "out to get them". 

 It is the Jews who incessantly go on about the necessity for organizations like the ADL and the JDL. It is they who constantly remind us of how persecuted they have been and likewise how much danger they are in 24/7. Why do you think that the Jews have received over 90% of the funds which were allocated for the DHS? 
 That's the same DHS that bought up enough ammunition, including hollow point bullets banned by the Geneva Convention, and enough armored military vehicles and gear to fight the Iraq war over a half dozen times. 

 The power which our JEWISH Secretary of the Treasury exerts over this Department of "Homeland Security" is not commonly known. The Jews may as well be wearing military uniforms and appoint themselves ranks like General and so forth. The practicality of the situation amounts to the same thing!

 Besides all of this, the Jewish RELIGION teaches its adherents that THEY are CHOSEN of GOD to RULE the WORLD and that WORLD DOMINATION IS THEIR DESTINY, a destiny they are ALL admonished to work for. 

 The Jews don't really have to love one another. They only need to FEAR their neighbors and LOVE the gain of LUCRE in order to see the wisdom in the NETWORKING which they practice. This earthly wisdom is all the glue they need to stick them together. The method of double teaming has been employed even by thugs since the dawn of man. The heavenly wisdom which says "It is more blessed to give rather than receive" is not well understood or appreciated by the masses. (Hollywood has done little except create the impression in pliable minds that the universe is ruled by a God of threats and bribes, that "goodness" should be associated with weakness, and meekness with femininity.) 

 This also explains why they achieve inordinate numbers among all the lucrative jobs and have the highest per capita income in the US. 

 They would have us all believe that these FACTS may all be attributed to their SUPERIOR intellect and WORK ethic, both of which would point to their SUPERIOR RELIGIOUS indoctrination. That might have some credence if it were not for the fact that it contradicts everything Christ taught and that even gangsters are known to amass wealth, and not by any virtue which is customarily associated with acts of charity!


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2013)

holston said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...



I appreciate your effort, but I just don't see it the way you do. I don't see where "Hollywood" is synonymous with "organized crime." I don't see where Jews have diminished your "Constitutionally guaranteed rights of Anglo Saxon white and Christian peoples." I don't see where "Anglo Saxon white and Christian peoples" have any more right to the Constitution than any other American of any faith, color, or creed.

As far as "informing the public" about how much control Jews have over the media, I have heard this for a very long time; so that message is out there. What I was curious about is what you think should be done about it?


----------



## holston (Nov 15, 2013)

Faun said:


> I appreciate your effort, but I just don't see it the way you do. I don't see where "Hollywood" is synonymous with "organized crime."



 I didn't say they were. What I did say is that the "Russian" (Jewish) mob poses a grave threat to the US and that Jews who do not oppose it are in favor of it. 





Faun said:


> I don't see where Jews have diminished your "Constitutionally guaranteed rights of Anglo Saxon white and Christian peoples."


 
 Then you just don't see. I do see. A lot of others see as well. And we see how those rights are being diminished as the country slides into a Jewish controlled Marxist Plutocracy. 
 I could spend pages illustrating this point. 
 But at the end of it, I doubt whether you would "see" any more clearly than you admit here. 



Faun said:


> I don't see where "Anglo Saxon white and Christian peoples" have any more right to the Constitution than any other American of any faith, color, or creed.



  I can see where they ought to have as much right at a very minimum, especially since it was their fore-fathers who established it, a fact which sticks very painfully in the craw of all those Jews whose forefathers immigrated from countries where Jewish tribalism was most manifested, namely the regions of the former USSR. 

 The US has always been friendly to foreigners of all descriptions. In fact it might be said it has been far more so than any other country you may care to mention. If it were not so, it becomes hard to explain why so many of them are so much more eager to come here than elsewhere, except if one assumes that they are only coming here to grab a piece of the pie that is being divided up by the Multi-culturalist ruling class that is dominating the DC scene at the moment. 

 It's one thing to welcome a guest into ones home. It's quite another to hand him the keys to it and grant him the right to do with it as he pleases. 

 You Israel firsters NATIONALISTS who consider anything less than a JEWISH State for Israel an anti-semitic offense have an extremely myopic view of things when it comes to Anglo Saxon Christians who would prefer to retain a nation consistent with their own heritage. 



Faun said:


> As far as "informing the public" about how much control Jews have over the media, I have heard this for a very long time; so that message is out there. What I was curious about is what you think should be done about it?



 As I said, the first step is informing the US public, above all the Anglicized Christian portion of it, as to who the primary suspect is behind the "open boarders", unbridled spending, militaristic policies , designed to multi-culturalize, Balkanize, divide, conquer, and globalize the US. 

 The Jews top the list.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 15, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


 But what the original poster said makes no sense. They are smarter then the average person, but have no control? 

The fact is, they do have higher IQs, and they clearly control media and finance, this is a given. Dumb people don't take control of such important mediums in society.

We must not deny Organized Jewry is a formidable political foe.


----------



## Snouter (Nov 15, 2013)

One of the issues in controlling the MSM is that their objective is to hurt white people.  And they are succeeding.  Non-white folks hate whites based primarily on the bullshit they are brainwashed with via MSM in addition to their own natural racism.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2013)

Hah!  I can hardly believe this thread is real.  Thanks for the fun!


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2013)

Iceman said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...



No ... it's not.


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2013)

holston said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate your effort, but I just don't see it the way you do. I don't see where "Hollywood" is synonymous with "organized crime."
> ...


What's the second step?


----------



## abu afak (Nov 15, 2013)

*
Gibsons Father Convinces Jews To Give Up World Control*
By Dan Barash
GlossyNews.com

Bowing to intense pressure from Mel Gibsons father, Jews announced today that they would no longer control the world. In a press release, Jews stated: Although we have thoroughly enjoyed the challenges of world domination for the last 300 years, we feel it's time for gentiles to take control of their own affairs. We plan to spend more time with our families and pursue other interests.

Many Jews expressed relief that they could give up burdensome responsibilities. Retired accountant Jerry Friedman, who controls all media in Montana, said - I would just as well let the citizens of Montana manage their own TV and newspapers. Dont get me wrong, Montana is a fine state. But it gets awfully cold, and theres nowhere to get a good bagel. 

Attorney Allen Franks said he's glad he no longer has to manage Bulgarian monetary policy. It was getting to be quite a hassle, he said. I already have a full time job and cant even balance my own checkbook, let alone control the finances of an 
entire nation

Homemaker Judith Levine said she would miss the hustle and bustle of setting the international price for magnesium every day. But my son is about to be Bar Mitzvah'd, and oy! Such a party we're gonna have you wouldn't believe!

Hollywood producer Sidney Greenbaum was pessimistic about the announcement. 
Do you really think goyim know how to make movies- he asked. They'll all end up being high budget, technicolor snuff flicks if you leave things up to Mel and his kind.

Comedy experts expressed concern that the business would suffer if Jews suddenly withdrew. According to one insider-Take away all the Jewish comics and writers, and all you have left is Carrot Top. Thats not a world I want to live in. 

A potluck dinner in honor of Jews contributions to mankind will be held at the Hoboken Holiday Inn on April 3. All gentiles are welcome to attend. Participants will be encouraged to share an an offensive Jewish joke. 
`​


----------



## IsraelGoldstein (Nov 18, 2013)

It's true: I control all the media.  I wish my stock holders would give me a raise though: I only get $11.00 an hour: I can't even afford my own lease here in Hamilton Heights in Manhattan.


----------



## IsraelGoldstein (Nov 18, 2013)

IsraelGoldstein said:


> It's true: I control all the media.  I wish my stock holders would give me a raise though: I only get $11.00 an hour: I can't even afford my own lease here in Hamilton Heights in Manhattan.



Anyway, I sell rocks in Manhattan near the Apple Store near Central Park.  Come look me up if you are interested in a pretty rock.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 18, 2013)

The OP's question has been answered. Of course Jews control a big portion of American Media. That isn't even debatable. Some of the usual suspects here have skirted the issue by resorting to their stale ridicule shite. But the question has been answered. Film and TV are the most powerful tools in advancing propaganda. And clearly, Jews control most of those forms of Media. 

But i'm not so concerned with that. I'm more concerned as to why most American Jews went over to the Communist/Democrat side. I'm very disappointed in American Jews in that regard. Many in Hollywood especially, have made their fortunes off American Democracy and Capitalism, yet they continue to advance the 'merits' of Socialism/Communism. It's very dishonest and hypocritical. Shame on them.


----------



## pvsi (Nov 18, 2013)

holston said:


> Let's hear what the Jews have to say about it:
> Hollywoodism: Jews, Movies and the "American Dream"[/url]


I tried to send you a private message instead, but it seems you don't accept those. so here I go. I prefer to call criminals for what they are, I believe international criminals hide behind religions, nationalities etc. I am sure in the eyes of some I am the criminal myself, but what matters is the tactics. in one word - MONEY. I would be a fool to bite the name they hide under, I refer to them as what they really are and not the name they choose for themselves and address only their tactics - international criminals use money, and our job is to unite in a different venue than their controlled establishment media, and I do believe it is possible.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2013)

Faun said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Hey, Holston ... how come I can't get an answer out of you about this? You said the first step is to inform the public ....

*... what's the next step?*


----------



## Iceman (Nov 18, 2013)

Do Jews control the media?

What's next, a thread asking if bears crap in the woods?


----------



## IsraelGoldstein (Nov 18, 2013)

I rule the world for the bargain price of $11.00 per hour.


----------



## IsraelGoldstein (Nov 18, 2013)

Seriously though, does it really matter either way?  In the end, everyone dies, and all winners and losers are equalized as dirt in the ground.  Once you die, you no longer have any memories or conscious awareness of your successes and losses, for your brain has decomposed into dirt for all eternity.  Millions of us Jews have died for all eternity since the first one of us emerged 3,500 years ago, and millions and millions more of us will die in the centuries to come.  In the end, everyone is a loser.  Life is pointless.  Jews or gentiles: our lives are just an illusion.


----------



## theliq (Nov 19, 2013)

IsraelGoldstein said:


> Seriously though, does it really matter either way?  In the end, everyone dies, and all winners and losers are equalized as dirt in the ground.  Once you die, you no longer have any memories or conscious awareness of your successes and losses, for your brain has decomposed into dirt for all eternity.  Millions of us Jews have died for all eternity since the first one of us emerged 3,500 years ago, and millions and millions more of us will die in the centuries to come.  In the end, everyone is a loser.  Life is pointless.  Jews or gentiles: our lives are just an illusion.



You Speak only for YOURSELF MORON


----------



## IsraelGoldstein (Nov 19, 2013)

theliq said:


> IsraelGoldstein said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously though, does it really matter either way?  In the end, everyone dies, and all winners and losers are equalized as dirt in the ground.  Once you die, you no longer have any memories or conscious awareness of your successes and losses, for your brain has decomposed into dirt for all eternity.  Millions of us Jews have died for all eternity since the first one of us emerged 3,500 years ago, and millions and millions more of us will die in the centuries to come.  In the end, everyone is a loser.  Life is pointless.  Jews or gentiles: our lives are just an illusion.
> ...



Of course, of course.  I forgot that Jesus will give immortality to you intoxicated delusional goyim.  And then you wonder why the Jewish dominate . . .


----------



## theliq (Nov 19, 2013)

IsraelGoldstein said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > IsraelGoldstein said:
> ...



Jews could never dominate me MORON......I know them toooooo well,others may cower but I predominate.............I do not hate Jews in any way MORON or PALESTINIANS unlike you,you Curr. Goyim my ass........time for you to take that Silver(or is that Gold in your case) Spoon out of your  ASS and shove it in you mouth MORON.

You can try MORON but you cannot and will not DEFEAT H.I.M. Theliq

Got the subtle message MORONAKA The Intoxicated MORON


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> The NY Times is known as the most powerful influential Newspaper in this country. And it is well known for having a big Communist/Jewish influence. The Sulzbergers have run the Paper for many years. So again, another Communist/Jewish connection in the Media. There does seem to be a pattern.


 
The belief that The New York Times is a Communist newspaper is beneath contempt. It is true that is one of the most prestigious newspapers in the English language.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The NY Times is known as the most powerful influential Newspaper in this country. And it is well known for having a big Communist/Jewish influence. The Sulzbergers have run the Paper for many years. So again, another Communist/Jewish connection in the Media. There does seem to be a pattern.
> ...


 
Jews do everything well that requires superior intelligence. They earn their prosperity.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 
The American Communist Party has never had much influence in the United States. Right now it consists of several thousand members nationwide.

Home » cpusa


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

holston said:


> The argument given by the Jewish supremacists goes like this:
> 
> "Jews are smarter than you. They never lie, cheat, or steal (morally superior). Therefore it is they, the Jews who should be given the most power and authority since they are most qualified to rule both intellectually and morally."
> 
> Their wealth and success are offered as proof of the explanation given for them.


 
That is just exactly what I believe. I am not even Jewish. Jews are resented by self hating failures.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The NY Times is known as the most powerful influential Newspaper in this country. And it is well known for having a big Communist/Jewish influence. The Sulzbergers have run the Paper for many years. So again, another Communist/Jewish connection in the Media. There does seem to be a pattern.
> ...



It is a far Left/Communist Newspaper. No point in debating it. It is what it is. But i was really pointing out the Jewish/Communist control aspect. The Sulzbergers have run the Paper for many years.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Jews control much of American Media. They don't control all of it though. They certainly control the content in Film and TV. Just watch the credits after every Film and TV Show produced in America. Jewish names dominate the credits. That can't be disputed. And they do control some of the 'News Media' too. As i explained earlier, the NY Times is one major example. They've had a Communist/Jewish slant for many many years. So in the end, the answer is Yes. Jews do control the Media. But not all of it.


 
Jews do not control the American media, or film and television. They do have a prominence out of proportion to their numbers. They achieved that prominence despite persecution by being superior to their competitors. 

If you give a Jew half a chance he will usually do twice as well as anyone else.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Well, most Communist/Democrats call themselves 'Socialists' or 'Progressives.' But in the end, they're just run-of-the-mill Communists.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

holston said:


> if you read between the lines I DID say something about preventing the Jews both here and abroad from destroying the US!
> 
> I would also like to see white gentiles retake the country that THEIR ancestors FOUGHT for.
> Even more, I'd like to see the so called "Christians" drop the JUDEO crap and start showing more respect to Christ than the Pharisees.



Jews are not "destroying the US." They are building it up with their superior intelligence. The only people who resent them do so because they cannot compete with Jews.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Jews control much of American Media. They don't control all of it though. They certainly control the content in Film and TV. Just watch the credits after every Film and TV Show produced in America. Jewish names dominate the credits. That can't be disputed. And they do control some of the 'News Media' too. As i explained earlier, the NY Times is one major example. They've had a Communist/Jewish slant for many many years. So in the end, the answer is Yes. Jews do control the Media. But not all of it.
> ...



They certainly do control much of American Media. That just can't be denied. As i said, just look at the credits at the end of most Films and TV Shows produced in America. Clearly, Jewish names dominate the credits. It's really not even worth debating. It is what it is.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

theliq said:


> Obsequious to the Terrorist Zionists to the last Say,Well I have News for You.....The Jewish Holocaust against the Palestinian People has now lasted 65 YEARS SO FAR......Your Hands Drip with BLOOD.
> 
> Israel has been given 17 TRILLION DOLLARS BY AMERICANS during it's existence,murdered and maimed thousands upon thousands of Palestinians during this 65 year period.


 
This is the way the Palestinians are.

---------- 

In the Palestinian communities of the West Bank, Gaza Strip, Israel, and Jordan, women are executed in their homes, in open fields, and occasionally in public, sometimes before crowds of cheering onlookers. Honor killings account for virtually all of the murders of Palestinian women in these areas...

Among Palestinians, all sexual encounters, including rape and incest, are blamed on the woman. Men are presumed innocent; the woman must have tempted him into raping her or enticed him into having an affair...

In some areas, a Palestinian woman is required to have a male relative accompany her whenever she leaves the home. Unfortunately, her male "guardian"--father, brother, uncle, or cousin--may be a sexual predator who rapes her. Should she become pregnant, he will publicly condemn her for dishonoring the family after killing both her and their unborn child. Last year, seventeen-year-old Afaf Younes was killed by her father, who had allegedly been sexually molesting her. Afaf had tried to escape his sexual abuse by running away, but she was caught and returned to her father. He then shot her in the name of honor.

      A sixteen-year-old Palestinian girl became pregnant after being raped by her younger brother. Once her condition became known, her family encouraged her older brother to kill her to remove the blemish from their honor. Her brothers, the rapist and the murderer, were exonerated. The girl was blamed. "She made a mistake," said one of her male cousins. "She had to pay for it."
Reputation Is Everything: Honor Killings Among the Palestinians


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

theliq said:


> IsraelGoldstein said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


what the fuck is H.I.M.?


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> friends said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


making you a less then run of the mill wackjob.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



So mostly assimilated Jews being successful in a Capitalistic Democracy is bad because...?


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> [first question]  How did American Jews take control of much of American Media? Especially Film and TV?
> 
> [second question] And why are most American Jews Leftists/Communists? I think these are valid and very interesting questions. So if anyone wants to discuss these questions openly and honestly, i'm willing to listen. Thanks.


 
[first answer] The Jews earned their prominence in the American media, and in other areas requiring superior intelligence with their superior intelligence.

[second answer] Most Jews are politically liberal because no matter how prosperous they are they care about those who are not prosperous. 

Your questions assume things that are not true. The Jews do not control anything in the United States. The American Communist Party has never been much more than a Marxist discussion club.

In one of his essays H.L. Mencken wrote of the American plutocracy, "A group of gabby Jewish youths discussing revolution in a back room somewhere - that is to say a group of kittens preparing to topple the Matterhorn - is enough to scare it half to death." 

The American Communist Party has often been blamed for social and political changes it supported but did not cause.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


Didn't know the jews needed assimilation...they were a civilized culture long before the europeans.
  Cultural assimilation is the process by which a person or a group's language and, or culture come to resemble those of another group. The term is used both to refer to both individuals and groups, and in the latter case it can refer to either immigrant diasporas or native residents that come to be culturally dominated by another society. Assimilation may involve either a quick or gradual change depending on circumstances of the group. Full assimilation occurs when new members of a society become indistinguishable from members of the other group. Whether or not it is desirable for an immigrant group to assimilate is often disputed by both members of the group and those of the dominant society.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

Lipush said:


> I love observing Anti-semitic threads
> 
> They all say we control the world


 
Antisemitism infuriates me and almost makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I love observing Anti-semitic threads
> ...



I answered your questions in comment #194. I am waiting for a response.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > friends said:
> ...



Aw, don't be so sensitive little Comrade. Embrace the Communist in you. Time to come out of the closet.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Too late. The OP's question has been answered. Obviously Jews control much of American Media. Now if you have anything to offer on why most American Jews have chosen the Communist/Democrat route, i'm willing to listen.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Exactly the point.
Jews love America, so why is Paul so concerned?


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Spielberg is a Communist?
You want a Communist?  Bill Gates, according to whom all Americans are stupid and lazy and thus we must be saved by the Indians and Africans.
Who, just by coincidence, are less expensive than stupid and lazy Amercians.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


sure paulie, you hang on to that fantasy  as tightly as you can..comments like that just prove my point....


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


well, I hate to state the obvious but paulie is mentally ill... or he got turned down by a jewish girl ?
you choose.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



It just bothers me that so many American Jews have gone the Communist route. It's very disappointing. Because like you said, many especially in Hollywood have made their fortunes off American Democracy and Capitalism. Yet so many of them continue to push the 'merits' of Socialism/Communism. It's very dishonest and hypocritical. Their Socialist/Communist Propaganda has become very overt in Film & TV. Making all that Cash off American Capitalism while pushing Socialism/Communism is just so disingenuous. I'm wondering why so many American Jews lean far Left/Communist. It's kind of perplexing to me.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



My wife turns me down all the time and it hasn't caused me to become mentally ill.
I think.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 
A mark of intelligence is the ability to make distinctions. Even among Marxists there are many divisions and disagreements.

Nevertheless, socialism _is_ becoming more popular in the United States. 

--------

Young people -- the collegiate and post-college crowd, who have served as the most visible face of the Occupy Wall Street movement -- might be getting more comfortable with socialism. That's the surprising result from a Pew Research Center poll that aims to measure American sentiments toward different political labels.

The poll, published Wednesday, found that while Americans overall tend to oppose socialism by a strong margin -- 60 percent say they have a negative view of it, versus just 31 percent who say they have a positive view -- socialism has more fans than opponents among the 18-29 crowd. Forty-nine percent of people in that age bracket say they have a positive view of socialism; only 43 percent say they have a negative view.
Young People More Likely To Favor Socialism Than Capitalism: Pew 

--------

Although the median income has been in decline ever since Bill Clinton left office, the rich keep getting richer. 

Millions of young people have gotten college degrees only to discover that they do not lead to middle class incomes. Millions of young people have seen their parents lose middle class jobs and take jobs paying much less. 

Young people are not being "brainwashed" to support socialism. They are seeing in their own lives that capitalism is not working for them.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Why are you here again? You say absolutely nothing. Stalking a Message Board Forum but never saying anything, seems pretty loony dude. Maybe it's time to take a break from the Board and get a life. Give it a shot, you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


so are the mechanics of a juice box....what your point?


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Again, you got nothin. Seriously, why are you here? You never add anything to a discussion. You just loiter and lurk. You're one loony dude.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> [Jews] certainly do control much of American Media. That just can't be denied. As i said, just look at the credits at the end of most Films and TV Shows produced in America. Clearly, Jewish names dominate the credits. It's really not even worth debating. It is what it is.


 
Even if I agree with you that Jews have "control" how did they achieve this? 

They achieved this by being superior to their competitors. 

It is as simple as that.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


golly, paulie that wasn't true the first time you whined about it and it's not true now...ironic you telling other posters to get a life, when you are always spewing nonsense.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> So mostly assimilated Jews being successful in a Capitalistic Democracy is bad because...?


 
Jews are resented by inferior failures because of their superiority and prosperity.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 dishonest and hypocritical.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > [Jews] certainly do control much of American Media. That just can't be denied. As i said, just look at the credits at the end of most Films and TV Shows produced in America. Clearly, Jewish names dominate the credits. It's really not even worth debating. It is what it is.
> ...



I hear ya, but why Communism? Why did so many American Jews choose that route? They've enjoyed America's Freedom and Capitalism more than most have. And i do give them credit for that. But why push all the Socialist/Communist Propaganda in Media? It really is perplexing.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Can you describe, in your own words (no links), this Communism that these American Jews have embraced?


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


no really it's not ,mostly because it's a false assumption made by bigots like you..


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Too late. The OP's question has been answered. Obviously Jews control much of American Media. Now if you have anything to offer on why most American Jews have chosen the Communist/Democrat route, i'm willing to listen.


 
*sigh*

I have already pointed out that Jewish prominence in "much of American media" and in any other areas requiring superior intelligence is because of superior Jewish intelligence. I have also pointed out that the vast majority of Democrats are neither Communist Party members nor are they Communist sympathizers. 

I have also pointed out that socialism is becoming a more popular ideal in the United States. I have explained why.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



Most American Jews especially in Media, do embrace Big Government dominance over Citizens' lives. Many openly push the 'merits' of Socialism/Communism. In fact, many even openly worship Communist Dictators around the World. But why? Everything they have is because of American Freedom and Capitalism? They certainly wouldn't have enjoyed such success in Communist States. I just don't get it.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> well, I hate to state the obvious but paulie is mentally ill... or he got turned down by a jewish girl ?
> you choose.


 
It is more probable that he was passed up for a promotion that went to a more capable Jew. Perhaps he was fired and replaced by a more capable Jew. Perhaps a Jew fired him because he could not do his job.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Sean Penn is a Jew?
Dennis Rodman is a Jew?
Can I have a list of 10 names?


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> It just bothers me that so many American Jews have gone the Communist route.


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivTwuqZXgao]Oh SHUT UP - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > It just bothers me that so many American Jews have gone the Communist route.
> ...


thank you !
btw that's claSSIC PAULIE.
claiming he doesn't understand or it bothers him.
it's bullshit and everybody with a brain knows it!


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Why are you here again? You say absolutely nothing. Stalking a Message Board Forum but never saying anything, seems pretty loony dude. Maybe it's time to take a break from the Board and get a life. Give it a shot, you've got nothing to lose.


 
You've got nerve complaining about making vacuous comments. You continue to complain about Jewish prominence in fields requiring superior intelligence as though that is a reason to condemn them. You continue to state that most Democrats are Communists or Communist sympathizers, although this is obviously not true.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 
I have already refuted your arguments. You just repeat them. Then you complain that others add nothing to the discussion.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 19, 2013)

I've got an idea...
Let's say the Jews control the media.
Then what?
We EXTERMINATE THEM!

But...
No more Indiana Jones movies?


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you here again? You say absolutely nothing. Stalking a Message Board Forum but never saying anything, seems pretty loony dude. Maybe it's time to take a break from the Board and get a life. Give it a shot, you've got nothing to lose.
> ...



Are you seriously trying to argue that most American Jews and Democrats aren't far Left/Communist-leaning? Because if you are, there is no point continuing this discussion. If you want to be honest, we can continue. If not, we'll part company and agree to disagree. No need to waste the time.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> I've got an idea...
> Let's say the Jews control the media.
> Then what?
> We EXTERMINATE THEM!
> ...


harrison ford is getting kinda old.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> I've got an idea...
> Let's say the Jews control the media.
> Then what?
> We EXTERMINATE THEM!
> ...



The OP's question has been answered. Jews do control much of American Media. They certainly control most of American Film & TV. But they don't control all of Media. Now is that control a bad thing? I guess that's up to each individual to decide that for themselves.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an idea...
> ...



But that hasn't been your point.
Your point is that they are trying to impose Communism on the US.
You haven't provided a list of at least 10 names associated with such actions.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


false! like all tea bagger types, you "think"(I use that word in its loosest possible definition)   anyone who isn't as closed minded and bigoted as you is a communist.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The names are too numerous to list. And i'm not Joseph McCarthy. However, he was right about the heavy Jewish/Communist influence in Hollywood. And that heavy influence still exists today. It's the norm now.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



Ah, i get it. You're a Communist who deludes his or herself into believing being a 'Socialist/Progressive' is somehow different. Well guess what? Calling yourself a 'Socialist/Progressive', doesn't change the fact you're just a run of the mill Communist. It is what it is.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


obviously you don't get shit!
making this statement fact:' anyone who isn't as closed minded and bigoted as you is a communist."


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



There's no need to get all hysterical there Comrade. I just call em like i see em. Just because you call yourself a 'Socialist/Progressive', doesn't mean you're not a Communist. Because i got news for ya...You are.


----------



## Rockland (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > But that hasn't been your point.
> ...



Nice dodge.  Just give us a few names, then.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Rockland said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I'm not Joseph McCarthy. But like i said, he was right about the heavy Jewish/Communist influence in Hollywood. He's just as right about that today.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


maybe not, but I'm sure you have a poster of him above your bed!


----------



## Rockland (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Just give us the names of three Jews who are *currently* trying to impose Communism on the US.  It shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Rockland said:
> ...



I see you're still lying about having worked in Film & TV. You're such a pathetic lurker loon.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


no, again that's your fantasy.. the fact is I've worked in theatre, film and tv for 30 years. 
not my problem that you've never worked outside the fast food industry and were let go..


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> *why Communism? Why did so many American Jews choose that route?* They've enjoyed America's Freedom and Capitalism more than most have. And i do give them credit for that. But why push all the Socialist/Communist Propaganda in Media? It really is perplexing.


 
I will respond to this question, "why Communism? Why did so many American Jews choose that route?" Your next question asserts something that is not true.

The Marxian ideal of a classless society after the Revolution is similar to the Jewish ideal of life on earth after the coming of the Messiah. In both there will be no poverty or war. 

The evolution of the Jewish word &#1502;&#1500;&#1498; &#1492;&#1502;&#1513;&#1497;&#1495; (Mele&#7733; ha-Ma&#353;&#299;a&#7717 can be traced through the Bible. Originally the Messiah is "the anointed one." The coronation ceremony of Israelite kings included pouring olive oil on the heads of the new monarch. Consequently, the Israelite king was the anointed one or "ha-Ma&#353;&#299;a&#7717;."

In I Samuel 24:6 David says of Saul "And he said unto his men, The LORD forbid that I should do this thing unto my master, *the LORD'S anointed*, to stretch forth mine hand against him, seeing he is the anointed of the LORD."

When David says this Saul was the king of the Israelits. "The Lord's anointed" could be translated, "Yahweh's Messiah." 

After King Saul was killed by the Philistines at the Battle of Mount Gilboa David became the king of the Israelites. As king David did not conquer the Philistines, but he ended the possibility that they would conquer Israel. David did conquer Syria and three nations living in what is now Jordan. These were from north to south the Ammonites, the Moabites, and the Edomites.     

Solomon was David's son. After Solomon died the twelve tribes of Israel divided into two kingdoms. These are called in the Bible the Northern Kingdom, or Israel, and the Southern Kingdom, or Judah. Syria, the Ammonites, the Moabites, and the Edomites became independent. As independent nations they often fought against  Israel, Judah, or both. 

In addition, the Israelites came to be threatened by Assyria. This was a much larger nation in what is now northern Iraq. Eventually Assyria destroyed the Northern Kingdom. After that the Chaldeans, who are also called "Babylonians" because Babylon was their capital, revolted against Assyria, and eventually destroyed the Southern Kingdom.

The dynasty David established continued to exist until the Babylonian Captivity, but most of the time it ruled an area much smaller than David's kingdom.

While all of this was happening the Jews were longing for a king who would be a member of the Davidic Dynasty, and who would restore David's Empire. Thus the meaning of "Messiah changed. 

David's Empire was as predatory as those of Assyria and Babylonian. Syria, Ammon, Moab, and Edom were forced to pay tribute. They received few benefits in return. 

However, as time went by the Jews became more universalistic in their aspirations. They came to believe that the Jewish Messiah would end war and poverty throughout the world. 

Karl Marx did not describe the classless society that he believed would follow the Revolution. It was - perhaps inadvertently - described in John Lennon's song "Imagine."

This contains the following passages, which resemble the Jewish image of life after the coming of the Messiah:

Imagine...

Nothing to kill or die for...

Imagine...

No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world.
JOHN LENNON LYRICS - Imagine 

Because of the similarity of the Jewish hope for the Messianic Age with the Marxist hope for the Classless Society Marxism has often been appealing to Jews who lost their religious faith.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Sure thing lurker loon. If you really had worked in Film for 30 years, you would admit what i've stated about Jewish control in Hollywood is accurate. But you lie. That's just what you do.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


btw the way posters, this is the kind of response you get from paulie when you've got him by the balls...as evidenced by the false accusation above.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I love observing Anti-semitic threads
> ...



No you haven't. You've stated unadulterated Nazi BS and dismissed any rejection of it by claiming your _*opinions*_ to be "undeniable facts."


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Easy there Comrade. Next, you'll be saying you're a 'Socialist/Progressive', but definitely not a Communist. I think i get it now. You Communists just don't want to accept the fact you are Communists. But why? It's an interesting question. Why all the denial?


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 
Jews, Communists, and Communist sympathizers have had every right to influence public opinion in Hollywood, television, journalism, and in education. They have had every right to influence government policy as politicians and civil servants.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > *why Communism? Why did so many American Jews choose that route?* They've enjoyed America's Freedom and Capitalism more than most have. And i do give them credit for that. But why push all the Socialist/Communist Propaganda in Media? It really is perplexing.
> ...



Well, i think you're at least getting closer to accepting the fact you're a Communist. Your denial wall is beginning to crumble.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Speaking of the right time to come out of the closet, Princess...


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Rockland said:
> ...



Won't argue with you there.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-do-jews-control-the-media-3.html#post8052791

I'll make it simple , I'm in show biz too (lighting designer set designer.) 
IT'S true JEWS are prominent in the biz....but last time I checked general electric is the parent company for most hollywood companies .

Universal Studios Inc. (also known as Universal Pictures), is an American motion picture studio, owned by Comcast through its wholly owned subsidiary NBCUniversal,[1] and is one of the six major movie studios. Its production studios are at 100 Universal City Plaza Drive in Universal City, California. Distribution and other corporate offices are in New York City.
Founded in 1912 by Carl Laemmle, Mark Dintenfass, Charles Baumann, Adam Kessel, Pat Powers, William Swanson, David Horsley, and Jules Brulatour, it is the oldest movie studio in the United States of America. It is also the fourth oldest in the world that is still in continuous production; the first being Gaumont Pictures, the second oldest is Pathé, the third is Nordisk Film, and the fifth oldest is Paramount Pictures.[2] On May 11, 2004, the controlling stake in the company was sold by Vivendi Universal to General Electric, parent of NBC.[3] The resulting media super-conglomerate was renamed NBC Universal, while Universal Studios Inc. remained the name of the production subsidiary. In addition to owning a sizable film library spanning the earliest decades of cinema to more contemporary works, it also owns a sizable collection of TV shows through its subsidiary NBCUniversal Television Distribution. It also acquired rights to several prominent filmmakers' works originally released by other studios through its subsidiaries over the years.
Four of Universal Studios' films&#8212;Jaws (1975), E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial (1982), Jurassic Park (1993), and Despicable Me 2 (2013)&#8212;achieved box office records, each becoming "their" highest-grossing film at the time.

GEis not owned or controlled by the jews...

POST #62 THIS THREAD 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...do-jews-control-the-media-10.html#post8136823

THE ABOVE PROVES PAULIE IS A DELUSIONAL LYING SACK OF SHIT!


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Oh GAWD, you gonna start with that gay 'Princess' stuff again? Is that you del? Get some new material dude. You're lame.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 19, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You clearly have a stronger constitution than Pauly.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> If you really had worked in Film for 30 years, you would admit what i've stated about Jewish control in Hollywood is accurate. But you lie. That's just what you do.


 
Still, you do not understand the difference between control and influence. Jewish control of Hollywood would consist of Jews being able to prevent the production of movies simply because they dislike the content matter. 

Hollywood is much more competitive than that. It costs millions of dollars to produce movies. Most movies lose money. What determines which movies are produced is what is likely to make money.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > *why Communism? Why did so many American Jews choose that route?* They've enjoyed America's Freedom and Capitalism more than most have. And i do give them credit for that. But why push all the Socialist/Communist Propaganda in Media? It really is perplexing.
> ...



I'll give credit to John Lennon for trying to encourage Peace. But that was not a complete thought he made in the lyrics to Imagine.

It is incomplete because he fails to consider what happens when you are confronted by an evil individual, group or nation which believes in force, used first, in order to decide the outcome of a conflict asap.

Even his ex-Beatle band mate, George Harrison, as peace loving and as Krishna conscious as any man could be, when confronted by a crazed and violent  intruder in his home shouted, " Krishna, Krishna." And when that failed to deter the assailant he fought like hell for his life!

If he'd been committed to Lennon's message of peace at all costs and that Love will make things turn out fine, he'd have died that night in from of his wife and son who successfully subdued the invader and held him for Police.

Stop Imagining "nothing to kill or die for..." and instead try to Imagine what would happen if you or a loved one surrendered or succumbed to a bad guy, well armed who Imagined himself taking your belongings AND/OR your life!

Then do what comes naturally.

And hope it doesn't earn you a Darwin Award nomination.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> btw the way posters, this is the kind of response you get from paulie when you've got him by the balls...as evidenced by the false accusation above.


 
Like all antisemites paulitician resents Jewish intelligence and wealth while blaming Jews for political, economic, and social realities and changes he dislikes. 

In the mind of the antisemite Jews represent libertarianism in a negative light. Jews are held to be responsible for negative aspects of capitalism and social liberalism. 

On Stormfront I read someone describe as "Jewish capitalism" a system in which CEO's get raises and bonuses for firing a large percentage of their employers and forcing the rest to take pay cuts. It did not matter to this fool that the clear majority of CEO's who do this are Gentiles.

Jews are blamed for the pornography industry although the most successful pornographers - Hugh Hefner, Bob Guccione, and Larry Flynt - were or are Gentiles.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Translation: If you don't concur with Pauly's Nazi POV, there is no reason for him to have to be bothered with you. Therefore you are dismissed!
Nazis are such pompous jackasses.


----------



## Rockland (Nov 19, 2013)

Rockland said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Rockland said:
> ...



*crickets*


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > btw the way posters, this is the kind of response you get from paulie when you've got him by the balls...as evidenced by the false accusation above.
> ...



I don't resent Jews at all. The OP asked a question and i answered it. I merely spoke the truth, while the rest of you did your usual cowardly dance around the truth. My only concern was the fact that most American Jews do seem to have gone the far Left/Communist route. And i find that to be very disappointing.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



Sure thing Princess, i mean Comrade.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 
Because it is not true.

I have known members of the American Communist Party. I have always liked them. Nevertheless, we disagreed about fundamental issues.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...




Sieg Heil, Bubba


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Well, i think you're at least getting closer to accepting the fact you're a Communist. Your denial wall is beginning to crumble.


 
Out of misplaced respect for you I gave a detailed answer to your question. My hope is that my explanation of why many secular Jews once found Marxism appealing will inform others.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> friends said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Well, i think you're at least getting closer to accepting the fact you're a Communist. Your denial wall is beginning to crumble.
> ...



My bad, sorry i offended. But i have to disagree with you somewhat. Most American Jews still find Marxism appealing. They disguise it by calling themselves 'Socialists' or 'Progressives', but it's still Communism. For various reasons, they just don't want to be associated with the term 'Communist.' But that is what they are.


----------



## pvsi (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Too late. The OP's question has been answered. Obviously Jews control much of American Media. Now if you have anything to offer on why most American Jews have chosen the Communist/Democrat route, i'm willing to listen.


I disagree with the second sentence, because I believe communists, democrats and so called conservatives are one and the same animal controlled by one and the same criminal industry, just in a slightly different way in order to add interest and confusion. nice to meet a Ron Paul fan btw, I donated $100 to his campaign in 2008 or 7 before he dropped out, but since have come to conclusion that no good politician shall ever go on the establishment media debates and discussions. and I will soon make a video speech explaining why exactly and I hope you will listen to my speech. I sent you a friend request also, so we can keep in touch


----------



## pvsi (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> Jews, Communists, and Communist sympathizers have had every right to influence public opinion in Hollywood, television, journalism, and in education. They have had every right to influence government policy as politicians and civil servants.


I will try to be as polite and direct as I can, please do not bring up anti Semitism or racism - what do you think about Hitler having the right to liberate German people from brothels and enslavement of international bankers? I ask because that is what Hitler did first before putting his people back to work, and that is why he was a popular leader in Europe. again, I ask not to start any flame baiting or name calling, this is a simple question and I am not a teenager, I have no interest in insults


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 
"Communist" is what you call them because of your unwillingness or inability to make distinctions. The writings of Karl Marx influence the thinking of many intelligent, well informed people. They should, because Marx had valid insights. Nevertheless, as a political ideology Marxist in its varieties has never been a prominent ruling ideology in the United States. It has not been fashionable since the War in Vietnam. Even then, most in the anti war movement did not consider themselves to be Marxists. 

I have known and liked Marxists. They were not reluctant to call themselves "Marxists."

You carelessly accuse people of being Marxists because you think that by doing so you somehow win the argument.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

pvsi said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Jews, Communists, and Communist sympathizers have had every right to influence public opinion in Hollywood, television, journalism, and in education. They have had every right to influence government policy as politicians and civil servants.
> ...


 
First of all, that is an irrelevant comparison. I am in favor of Nazis, neo Nazis, and Nazi sympathizers having the right to express their opinions, and to work for the government if they can pass civil service exams.

Did Hitler put an end to prostitution in Germany? I doubt it.

I am not sure what harm "international bankers" were doing to Germany. Capitalism is impossible without financiers.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



Socialism is Communism. But most people for various reasons, just don't want to be associated with the term 'Communist.' They feel more comfortable referring to themselves as 'Socialists' or 'Progressives.' Even Hugo Chavez and Fidel Castro began calling themselves 'Socialists.' The term 'Communist' has fallen out of favor. I'll let you decide for yourself why it has fallen out of favor.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2013)

pvsi said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Jews, Communists, and Communist sympathizers have had every right to influence public opinion in Hollywood, television, journalism, and in education. They have had every right to influence government policy as politicians and civil servants.
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Once again, you seem to have a misunderstanding about what communism is.

It's easy enough to look up the differences in the two.  There are most definitely strong similarities, but they are not the same.


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Socialism is Communism. But most people for various reasons, just don't want to be associated with the term 'Communist.' They feel more comfortable referring to themselves as 'Socialists' or 'Progressives.' Even Hugo Chavez and Fidel Castro began calling themselves 'Socialists.' The term 'Communist' has fallen out of favor. I'll let you decide for yourself why it has fallen out of favor.


 
I like the _idea_ of democratic socialism. However, I acknowledge that it has never existed anywhere. Therefore it may not be capable of existing. I think that a dictatorship is an unacceptable government for a socialist economy.

The closest approximation to democratic socialism is Scandinavian Social Democracy. I like that. Do you think Scandinavian Social Democracy is Communism?


----------



## pvsi (Nov 19, 2013)

Friends said:


> First of all, that is an irrelevant comparison. I am in favor of Nazis, neo Nazis, and Nazi sympathizers having the right to express their opinions, and to work for the government if they can pass civil *service exams.*
> 
> Did Hitler put an end to prostitution in Germany? I doubt it.
> 
> *I am not sure what harm "international bankers" were doing to Germany. *Capitalism is impossible without financiers.


I wonder about those service exams, I'm surprised you really don't understand how enslaved nations become breeding ground for prostitutes and drugs? international bankers had Germany enslaved and economy therefor in ruins - As soon as Hitler came to power he fixed unemployment within months everyone was back to work. I WISH he would not have blamed all Germany's problems on the Jews, because that is what eventually caught up to him and his nation (looking for scapegoats instead of finding a problem within yourself. even if he lectured his people not to expect any help from others) He should have stayed more humble and continued preaching what he preached minus any hatred towards Jews of which I have not seem much myself, it was mostly against international bankers and the criminal industry who betrayed his nation causing them to become slaves after WW1 responsible to pay reparations to the rest of the world indefinitely. anyway, international bankers have EVERYTHING to do with WW2 AND with Hitler coming to power to begin with, because Germans would have never elected Hitler if Germany would not have been a nation enslaved to international bankers in ruins. end of story, hope you got the point. there simply isn't an argument about this, sorry. you either know it or you don't.


----------



## holston (Nov 19, 2013)

Articles: The Jews, the Communists, and the Democratic Party

 The following is an enlightening article _written by a Jew._
 It begins:


 December 24, 2011
The Jews, the Communists, and the Democratic Party
By Ted Belman



> I just began reading Blacklisted by History; The Untold Story of Joe McCarthy.  It seeks to establish that many of the people that McCarthy targeted unsuccessfully were later proven to be communists.  It brought back many memories for me.
> 
> I grew up in the forties and fifties.  *My father's family, like many other Polish Jewish families in Canada, were avowed Communists. * They were dedicated to workers' rights and marched in the streets.  They even managed to get one of their own, J P Salsberg, elected to the Ontario legislature representing the Communist Party, then* called *the *Labour-Progressive *Party.





> Massive Jewish emigration from Russia to the U.S. was caused by a wave of anti-Jewish pogroms sponsored by the tsarist government _after the assassination of Alexander II in 1881._  Russia  wanted to suppress those advocating reform.  The minister of the Interior gave a speech in 1903 in which he said:
> 
> *In Western Russia, some 90 per cent of the revolutionaries are Jews, and in Russia generally -- some 40 per cent.* I shall not conceal from you that the revolutionary movement in Russia worries us but you should know that *if you do not deter your youth from the revolutionary movement, we shall make your position untenable to such an extent that you will have to leave Russia, *to the very last man!


 

   Of course, all politically correct folks know that the anti-Jewish pogroms had nothing to do with them instigating the assassination of the of Alexander II, nor did it have anything with the Jews fomenting revolution, it was all "Anti-semitism", pure and simple; that irrational, inexplicable, uncontrollable urge that all "gentiles" get towards all "Jews" (people that call themselves Semitic whether they are or not) 
_for no reason at all!_


cont.



> Wikipedia summarizes:
> 
> By 1924, two million Jews had arrived from Eastern Europe.* Growing anti-immigration feelings in the United States at this time, resulted in the National Origins Quota of 1924 *which severely restricted immigration from many regions including Eastern Europe. *The Jewish community took the lead in opposing immigration restrictions, which remained in effect until 1965.*
> 
> Thereafter,* Jews came to Canada as their second choice.*  These included *my father's family, which were Communists, *and *my mother's family, which were Zionists.*



 Here again we observe the evil white gentiles, opposing the Jewish immigrants _for no reason at all._
 It's amazing that no matter how bad the Jews say the gentiles are in their "anti-semitism" they still remain so eager to move in among them. 
 Perhaps the gentile resistance had something to do with the fact that as soon as the Jews did move in among them, they set about trying to alter their society in the directions of communism and Zionism. 

 Hmmm? 

 Nah.

 Couldn't be. 

 Impossible. 


 cont.


> The Jews, Communist or otherwise, worshiped Roosevelt.



 Wasn't Roosevelt the Prez that instituted "the New Deal"?

Interview: Richard Breitman and Allan Lichtman, Authors Of 'FDR And The Jews' : NPR





President Franklin D. Roosevelt meets with the National Jewish Welfare Board &#8212; (left to right) Walter *Rothschild,* Chaplain Aryeh Lev, Barnett Brickner and Louis Kraft &#8212; at the White House on Nov. 8, 1943.



> The subject of President Franklin D. Roosevelt's relationship with the Jewish community is complicated, multidimensional and contentious. On the one hand, the former New York governor* won Jewish votes by landslide margins and led the Allies to victory in World War II, *defeating Nazi Germany. Some of his closest advisers and* strongest supporters were Jews,* including *Felix Frankfurter, whom he named to the Supreme Court,* speechwriter Samuel Rosenman and *Treasury Secretary Henry Morgenthau.*





> The Jews remained loyal to the Democratic Party throughout.  They also remained loyal to liberalism and secularism.  *Communism was embraced *because it offered an antidote to discrimination and persecution as it existed in Russia and in America in the first half of the 20th century; you know, *"Workers of the World, Unite!" * Even though Communism proved to be a false God, duly noted by Kunstler's The God That Failed, the Jews continued their quest for equality and civil rights.  *They believe as a result in the separation of church and state* and the responsibility of the state to provide for those in need.




The Jews believe in "separation of church and state".

What are the biblical "Noahide Laws" that George Bush signed into law in 1991? - Yahoo! Answers


> &#8220;The U.S. Congress officially recognized the Noahide Laws in legislation that was passed by both houses. Congress and the President of the U. S., George Bush, indicated in Public Law 102-14, 102nd Congress, that the United States of America was founded upon the Seven Universal Laws of Noah, and that these Laws have been the bedrock of society from the dawn of civilization. They also acknowledged that the Seven Laws of Noah are the foundation upon which civilization stands and that recent weakening of these principles threaten the fabric of civilized society, and that justified preoccupation in educating the Citizens of the U.S. of America and future generations is needed. For this purpose, this Public Law designated March 26, 1991 as Education Day.&#8221;



Noahide.org



> *One People One World 2013*








Setting the stage:

Guillotine Death by Noahide Laws Passed by Congress-1991 - Beware of the Noahide Laws



> *Then they led the civil rights movement, *which resulted in the liberation of blacks. * Not that the blacks appreciated it.*  In fact, black anti-Semitism is very high compared to other groups.  *They see the Jews as responsible for black exploitation rather than black liberation.*
> 
> *The American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) was formed in 1920 by a group of radicals, socialists, and Communists whose purpose was to defend their fellow radicals. *







> Over the years, *Jews became very influential in this organization*.






 From the above we learn that it was the Jews, not the Northern states that "liberated" the blacks. Perhaps "liberated" is too strong a word. It would be more to the point to say that the Jews helped to ensure that future LeRoy's and Jamals would be entitled to get a "piece of the American pie" whether "the man liked it or not". 

 But , the INGRATITUDE of them. Why,..... I never....!








 Somebody needs to ensure that all the pieces are the same size in order to ensure equality. 








 Is it just me, or is that poster loaded with Jews and Shicksa hoes?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yep. I do believe it is. 
 It seems like the Jews had more in mind than just LeRoy and Jamal's better interests. 



> The ACLU's activities have been characterized as *anti-God, anti-American, and anti-family, all notable communist goals.*  Yet the ACLU did what it did in the name of individual rights.  Although the ACLU lobbies Congress and state legislatures, its accomplishments derive chiefly from judges who share the ACLU's view of the Constitution as a "living document."  There is little if any daylight between them and the Democratic Party and Barack Obama. And they are *all pro-uncontrolled immigration.*





> A fellow traveler of the ACLU is *the Anti-Defamation League (ADL), *which was formed in 1913 "to stop the defamation of the Jewish people and to secure justice and fair treatment to all."





> *Levinson charges that "[t]he ADL has also become a facilitator and enabler of the very hate-mongers it claims to oppose,"* that it shilled for President Obama by proposing "National Pledge for Unity on Israel," that it was and is an advocate against Second Amendment Rights to bear arms, and that it is a defender of sharia.





> Rabbi Nachum Shifren is not so kind.  He writes,* "The ADL has nothing to do with Judaism, Jews, or Jewish Survival. It is a collection of communists, anarchists, Jewish 60's [sic] drop-outs, bitter about their nothing status and eager to spread their venom about a socialist paradise at which they believe only they can succeed.* (*The earlier Bolsheviks and Trotskyite's* [sic], *they assure us, just didn't get it right.!* [sic])"  (Emphases in the original.)





> Unfortunately, liberal Jews don't see it that way.  They continue to worship the ACLU and the ADL.





> *It has been said of the Jews that they earn like Episcopalians and vote like Hispanics.*  Obviously their economic success and connection to Israel are not enough to separate them from the Democratic Party.  T*he two groups are joined at the hip.*




 The good Jewish author here has neglected to mention that the current head of what once was the Republican party, ie the NEO-CONS, was created by and is controlled by Jews!

 Betwixt the DemocRATS and the RepubliCONS, that doesn't leave much option for the gentile man in the street. 






















 Nope. It won't do that. But it WILL get you into office!


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 19, 2013)

Gee, endless allegations and insinuations, but not a single factual bit of support for them.  And all from some few 'anoymous' blogstains.......


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 19, 2013)

pvsi said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > what do you think about Hitler having the right to liberate German people from brothels?
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 19, 2013)

Jews run the world!

Bill Gates and Warren Buffet are Jews!


----------



## Friends (Nov 19, 2013)

holston said:


> Articles: The Jews, the Communists, and the Democratic Party
> 
> The following is an enlightening article _written by a Jew._
> It begins:
> ...


 
Do you expect anyone to read that blast of hot air?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 19, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> Jews run the world!
> 
> Bill Gates and Warren Buffet are Jews!



Yea, lol Jews have no power. This site debunks that idea for all you anti-semites and conspiracy nuts. 

Who Controls America?


----------



## holston (Nov 20, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Gee, endless allegations and insinuations, but not a single factual bit of support for them.  And all from some few 'anoymous' blogstains.......



 It's sort of like 9/11. No one piece of evidence in itself constitutes absolute proof. 






















 It's just that when you add all the bits of circumstantial evidence up, the more there are of them, the more convincing the case becomes, until at last, one would have to be a fool to ignore them altogether.


----------



## pvsi (Nov 20, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> pvsi said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


----------



## pvsi (Nov 20, 2013)

holston said:


> It's sort of like 9/11. No one piece of evidence in itself constitutes absolute proof.
> 
> It's just that when you add all the bits of circumstantial evidence up, the more there are of them, the more convincing the case becomes, until at last, one would have to be a fool to ignore them altogether.


That's the reason I feel the way I do. adding pieces on your own draws a bigger picture than someone just telling you something about someone. my dad used to say that it is important to read book rather than watch television, but now that I think about it (I never read a book in my life) WHO WRITES THOSE BOOKS? - if it's an interesting series I will watch it all, but other than that books are a propaganda written by someone. I research A LOT on internet, I don't need to read a book of someone's opinion.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's another one to ponder...Do Jews control American Banking?


----------



## Friends (Nov 20, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Here's another one to ponder...Do Jews control American Banking?



No, but they dominate it. Jews dominate any field that requires superior intelligence. This is because they have superior intelligence. What is wrong with that? 

You support Ron Paul. Ron Paul is a libertarian. Libertarianism means survival of the fittest. In a libertarian environment Jews will prevail. 

I wonder if you have thought your opinions through to their logical conclusion. What does libertarianism mean to you? If you think it means white Gentile male supremacy, you are wrong.


----------



## pvsi (Nov 20, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Here's another one to ponder...Do Jews control American Banking?


My old man would say yes, but I have figured something out - that the name the evil has chosen for themselves must not be the name we use to identify it, and I therefor choose to call these criminals by their real name rather than Jews, Christians, Good Fellas, Democrats, Liberals, Conservatives, etc. Criminals. end of story. and the difference between you and me my friend is that I am not a racist and you are. only interesting that I keep getting banned while I've seen you here under this name a few years ago. And the reason for that I believe is because you are playing their game, and I am not. I am direct to the point.


----------



## pvsi (Nov 20, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another one to ponder...Do Jews control American Banking?
> ...


I agree with you here, good or bad it is intelligence. and as much as I hate international criminals (not to be confused with "Jews", even if we are talking about the same international bankers) part of the blame DOES lie with the ignorant people, however, it is up to the people like me and Paulitician to join forces to liberate our nation and our world from international criminals. and I will lead the way.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 20, 2013)

holston said:


> Articles: The Jews, the Communists, and the Democratic Party
> 
> !


edited for wall of text!


----------



## theliq (Nov 20, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Certainly Love the 17 Trillion the US Tax Payer has forked out since the inception of Israel

They may Love America but will always support Israel before defending America.......some of you folk need to take your head out of the sand.

I actually am for the State of Israel...but also for the State of Palestine,whose children have one of the highest matriculation rates to university.just sayin.

H.I.M.Theliq


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 20, 2013)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



And how much for Egypt?  Saudi Arabia?  Syria?  Iraq?  Iran?
All to a bunch of dictators who are paid off to prevent their citizens from killing us on our own soil.


----------



## holston (Nov 20, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another one to ponder...Do Jews control American Banking?
> ...



  You are a Jewish Supremacist, ie you believe that Jews are superior. 

  Jews will argue that "Jewish" is not a race. 

  However there is a contradiction in arguing that "Jews" have superior intelligence and that they are not members of a race. 

 Can you not see this or are just unwilling to admit it?

http://http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Jews-Construction-Superior-Intelligence/dp/0803270690



> Smart Jews addresses one of the most controversial theories of our day: the alleged connection between race (or ethnicity), intelligence, and virtue.* Sander Gilman *shows that such theories have a long, disturbing history. He examines a wide range of texts&#8212;scientific treatises, novels, films, philosophical works, and operas&#8212;*that assert the greater intelligence *(and,* often, lesser virtue*) of Jews.





> The book opens with a discussion of *concepts that relate intelligence and race *(particularly those that figure in the controversial bestseller The Bell Curve); it then *describes &#8220;scientific&#8221; theories of Jewish superior intelligence *that were developed in the nineteenth and early twentieth centuries. Gilman explores the reactions to those theories by Jewish scientists and intellectuals of that era, including Sigmund Freud, Ludwig Wittgenstein, and Hugo von Hofmannsthal.




 The attribute of "superior" intelligence cannot be confined to "Jews" unless it is transmitted genetically. To say otherwise is to suggest that this "superior intelligence" is NOT a product of inheritance but rather a cultural phenomenon. 

 You can see that can't you or do you need further explanation?


 Since you insist that Jews are naturally endowed with a superior intelligence, in order to fully understand what is meant by that, one would have to have a clear definition of "intelligence". 
 You have not offered one. I suppose that you are implying the kind of "intelligence" that is measured in terms of IQ. If so, one can only infer a superior intellect from these measures if one can confirm that "intelligence" consists only of those things which can be measured according to the tests. This idea is far from a given. 
 One must admit for example that other qualities of adaptability or ingenuity may not be confined by making comparisons of "intellectual development" against the peers of ones age bracket, based upon arbitrary tests which are conceived by and included among them by men who have decided that they are the only important ones essential to making such measures. 
 It is quite possible that the definition of "intelligence" could be expanded beyond mere academic standards. 
 For instance, a person may posses superlative abilities in ways which are not included among those items which are measured in standard intelligence tests. 

 But let's not engage in useless and irrelevant arguments shall we? 

 If the Jews enjoy flattering themselves, it is of no concern to me even if I believe that their opinions are inflated. 

 The issue that concerns me most is whether a society or country in which one ethnic group such as the Jews maintain hegemony is either healthy or desirable insofar as human rights or justice are concerned. 

 Communist Jews have always preached from the soap box of "equal rights" and "social justice" to justify their efforts in achieving privileged status and acquiring political power. 

 Although I believe that those who do so are not genuine in their expressed desire for "equal rights" or "justice for all", I think they are less concerned with those things than they are with trying to morally justify their bid for more power for themselves. 

 So forgive me if I place no more faith in the promises and rhetoric of socialist politicians than any other kind. 

 Whether Jews are more intelligent or superior in any number of other ways as you believe they are is also beside the point. 

 The question is whether one should concede all power and authority to these people based upon their religious belief in their own superiority. 

 I don't think so. 

 In fact, one might argue that the skill with which some people are able to perform confidence games and contrive methods of relieving other people of their valuables through deception or sleight of hand also displays a kind of intelligence which may not be measured on standard intelligence tests. 
  Although there are undoubtedly folks in this world who laud such skills and aspire to emulate them, nevertheless one could argue on moral and ethical grounds that the practice of such skills should not be condoned or tolerated by societies which truly value "equal opportunity" and "justice for ALL".

 The Jews need to apply more than lip service to those lofty ideals and learn to practice them with equity. So when they speak of discrimination they need to learn to practice what they preach.

 If they are as smart as they say they are, they should have no trouble understanding what I have said.


----------



## theliq (Nov 20, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Maybe You could tell me?????but yet again you are attempting to deflect my post...AS USUAL.You must live in Israel

ps Circa $500 million to the Palestinians


----------



## Friends (Nov 21, 2013)

holston said:


> You are a Jewish Supremacist, ie you believe that Jews are superior.
> 
> Jews will argue that "Jewish" is not a race.
> 
> ...


 
If I was Jewish I would not be praising them as I do. When I praise Jewish intelligence I am speaking of the Ashkenazim. These have an average IQ of about 112.


----------



## holston (Nov 21, 2013)

Friends said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > You are a Jewish Supremacist, ie you believe that Jews are superior.
> ...



 How sweet of you to say. I know how much everyone appreciates it, you not being Jewish and all. 
 Still, you could have fooled me considering the way you deftly sidestep every point that's brought up which clearly shows how deceitful they can be; the fact that they contradict themselves when they deny they are a race for one instance.


----------



## paulitician (Nov 21, 2013)

Friends said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another one to ponder...Do Jews control American Banking?
> ...



I'm not saying Jews controlling the American Media and American Banking is a bad thing. Individuals have to decide that for themselves.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 21, 2013)

holston said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...




You Nazis are such pompous jackasses. 
Even a 7 year old with a learning disability could understand you, Princess ... you hate Joooos. 
'Nuff said?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 21, 2013)

pvsi said:


> I agree with you here, good or bad it is intelligence. and as much as I hate international criminals (not to be confused with "Jews", even if we are talking about the same international bankers) part of the blame DOES lie with the ignorant people, however, it is up to the people like me and Paulitician to join forces to liberate our nation and our world from international criminals. and I will lead the way.




Did you not refer to Pauly as a racist? So now you will "join forces to liberate our nation" with that racist and you, of course, leading the way!


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 21, 2013)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Nassau County, NY.
"Once again...?", I have no idea who you are.
If you can find out how much has been handed over to the "Palestinians" then you can look up what's been given to the others.
Perhaps that doesn't fit your agenda.


----------



## Friends (Nov 21, 2013)

holston said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...


 
I do not deny that here and there is a Jew who is not a good person. Nevertheless, there is nothing characteristic of the Jews that is discreditable. What characterizes Jews is their religion, their high average intelligence, and the high average incomes it earns for them.


----------



## Friends (Nov 21, 2013)

paulitician said:


> I'm not saying Jews controlling the American Media and American Banking is a bad thing. Individuals have to decide that for themselves.


 
If by "control" you mean the ability to give orders, expect obedience, and punish disobedience, Jews do not have that power. They have a prominence in the American media, and banking out of proportion to their numbers because of their high average intelligence. 

There is no conspiracy. When Jews came to the United States they faced persecution and discrimination. They earned what they have through hard work and native talent.


----------



## Friends (Nov 21, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> You Nazis are such pompous jackasses.
> Even a 7 year old with a learning disability could understand you, Princess ... you hate Joooos.
> 'Nuff said?


----------



## daws101 (Nov 21, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Nov 21, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



No,No stop being a lazy bugger and find out yourself,it's the least you can do when requested......I am certainly not holding your hand....you have a mouth now lets see you respond...please.theliq


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 21, 2013)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




According to an April, 2013 Congressional Research Center report, "To date the United States has provided Israel $118 billion (current, or non-inflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance," almost all in the form of military assistance.
I realize you are not American but even a kangaroo should know the diff between $118 bil and $17 tril.
Care to provide a link for your $17 trillion figure? 

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNHLgvB4JRO4as52d7TGgqojzMqpGQ


----------



## holston (Nov 21, 2013)

How Much Does Israel Cost The Average American? - The Bilzerian Report


> While so many Americans are subsisting on food stamps, losing their homes, and accumulating credit card debt they will never be able to pay off, t*he US is giving Israel $3 billion in direct foreign aid every year and, *according to Congressman James Traficant, *another $12-17 billion in indirect aid such as valuable military equipment deemed scrapped, loan guarantees, and preferential contracts. *Israel is an affluent country with more than 10,000 millionaires and, according to the International Monetary Fund, was one of the few economies that weathered the 2008 financial storm nearly unscathed.
> 
> Its hard to calculate the exact amount of foreign aid America gives Israel every year because the Israeli lobby in America secretly campaigns to give the tiny desert nation as much* under-the-table* aid as they can secure. In 1992, *AIPAC President David Steiner was caught on tape bragging about his organizations incredible power in America. *Steiner first admitted to manipulating the US Secretary of State into giving Israel more foreign aid. Steiner said he, met with [Secretary of State] Jim Baker and I cut a deal with him. I got, besides the $3 billion, you know theyre looking for the Jewish votes, and Ill tell him whatever he wants to hear  Besides the $10 billion in loan guarantees which was a fabulous thing, $3 billion in foreign, in military aid, and *I got almost a billion dollars in other goodies that people dont even know about.*




 A thief or a con artist, like a murderer, will most certainly lie about it. 

 Some people just can't be taken at their word. 
 Jews are no exception, contrary to the assertions of forum Hasbarats who would have everyone believe that Jews are miraculously more virtuous than the rest of humanity.


----------



## holston (Nov 21, 2013)

How Much Does Israel Cost The Average American? - The Bilzerian Report


> If the American government took the $15-$20 billion it gives Israel every year and put it into a savings account for the 4.5 million babies born p/yr, every American would receive $8,000-$10,500 upon turning 18 years old. In another option, the US government could give the money away in a lottery and make 15k-20k Americans millionaires every year. Either of these options would provide an incredible boost to the US economy. But *the truth is that $15-$20 billion per year is probably just scratching the surface when we look at the cost of America&#8217;s relationship with Israel.*
> 
> Dr. Thomas R. Stauffer, a world renowned economist who taught economics and Middle East studies at Harvard as well as serving twice in the Executive Office of the President on a task force for oil imports and controls, estimated that *as of 2002 (in 2002 dollars) Israel has cost the US $3 trillion.* His estimate took into account direct military aid, political support, oil price increases as a result of conflicts, and peripheral/hidden foreign aid. It should be noted that *this figure would be a gross understatement today because much of the cost of supporting Israel has been accrued since 2002 in the Afghanistan and Iraq wars and the Iran war mongering, which has led to a dramatic increase in oil costs.* In addition, inflation has increased considerably since 2002 and would therefore make the figure significantly larger today.



 You can add inflation to the bill also since that's the product of the Jewish Federal Reserve. 

 Inflation has been called "a hidden tax". The reason for this is that goods and services produced do not simply vanish into thin air. They are transferred. The convoluted way in which this scheme is carried out is why the majority of Americans are not hep to it. 
 It's too bad every one cannot afford a Doctorate degree in economics in order to make this indirect theft more apparent. Suffice it to say that it takes the "long way around the barn". 
 Working Americans most often do not have the time to study these matters in enough detail to make the necessary connections. 

 It is no accident that Jewish organizations have received over 90% if DHS funds which have been distributed.


----------



## holston (Nov 21, 2013)

How Much Does Israel Cost The Average American? - The Bilzerian Report



> *In Stauffer&#8217;s estimation, US aid to Israel costs 275,000 American jobs per year due to unfair trade imbalances and sanctions on Israel&#8217;s enemies.* In one example of under the table aid, Stauffer pointed out that *the US actually gave Russia and Romania billions of dollars in undeclared aid to facilitate Jews moving to Israel. *The US has also spent hundreds of billions in the region to secure friendly relationships with Israel. *John McCain admitted in an interview that US aid to Egypt is really just a bribe so the Egyptians will maintain friendly relations with Israel.* The US has also given Turkey and Greece billions for the same purpose. The cost of America&#8217;s relationship to Israel today adjusted for inflation and including the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan is likely to be* in excess of $5 trillion,* or $16k per American.





> A summary of Stauffer&#8217;s breakdown can be found here:
> WRMEA | Telling the truth for more than 30 years - The Costs to American Taxpayers of the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict: $3 Trillion
> First, we have to identify* what Israel brings to the relationship, which as former CIA Chief Michael Scheuer points out in the video below&#8211;amounts to absolutely nothing.* Not only is *Israel a terrible ally, *attacking America in at least two separate false flag attacks (See the lavon affair and the USS Liberty) and actively spying on America, but it it isn&#8217;t really the &#8220;only democracy in the Middle East&#8221; as the Israelis like to claim. Many Arabs in Israel can&#8217;t vote or even live with their spouses. *Israel is a racist apartheid state that separates Arabs and Jews in separate and totally unequal schools and facilities, as the following article Jewish Israelis are the worst Anti-Semites On The Planet *details: Israelis Are The Worst Anti-Semites On The Planet - The Bilzerian Report. As such, America&#8217;s support of Israel causes great damage to America&#8217;s relations with oil producing states in the region.


----------



## holston (Nov 21, 2013)

How Much Does Israel Cost The Average American? - The Bilzerian Report



> After September 11, 2001, the media claimed the terrorists attacked because they: &#8220;hated our freedom.&#8221; *The terrorists however stated on record that they attacked America because of its support for Israel.* After all, if terrorists were going to attack a country because of its freedom they would have attacked the Netherlands or Switzerland.
> 
> *The only people arrested on 9-11 were Israeli Mossad agents* who were seen filming the attacks and then celebrating afterwards. The Dancing Israelis, as they were late known, were arrested in a van that had contained explosives and a box cutter, which was identical to the ones used in the terrorist attacks. T*hey all failed lie detector tests about their role in the attacks. *Before the US government classified all information on Israel&#8217;s involvement in 9-11, *the FBI officially concluded that Israel had to have known of the attack before 9-11-2001 and didn&#8217;t warn the US.* After the attacks, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin* Netanyahu said, &#8220;We are benefitting from one thing, and that is the attack on the Twin Towers and the Pentagon, and the American struggle in Iraq.&#8221;* He also said, *&#8220;these events have swung American public opinion in our favor.&#8221;*



 Exactly Ben. That was the primary purpose the attacks were carried out, although not the only one. 


  "With  'friends'  like this......

  one might as well have Dowdy and Saysh1t.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 21, 2013)

holston said:


> How Much Does Israel Cost The Average American? - The Bilzerian Report
> 
> 
> > While so many Americans are subsisting on food stamps, losing their homes, and accumulating credit card debt they will never be able to pay off, t*he US is giving Israel $3 billion in direct foreign aid every year and, *according to Congressman James Traficant, *another $12-17 billion in indirect aid such as valuable military equipment deemed &#8220;scrapped,&#8221; loan guarantees, and preferential contracts. *Israel is an affluent country with more than 10,000 millionaires and, according to the International Monetary Fund, was one of the few economies that weathered the 2008 financial storm nearly unscathed.
> ...



So I source the US Congress's Research Center and you respond with an opinion piece from Alcibiades Bilzerian.
So why would a normal person believe Alcibiades Bilzerian and who the hell is he?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 22, 2013)

They have absolutely no power! And if you say they do, they will black ball you, lol.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 22, 2013)

I know this is a thread on Jews in media. I thought we could celebrate some Jewish performance art.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 22, 2013)

Iceman said:


> They have absolutely no power! And if you say they do, they will black ball you, lol.



I see you replaced your Swastika avatar with a Confederate flag. Smooth move.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 22, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > They have absolutely no power! And if you say they do, they will black ball you, lol.
> ...



I never had a swastika avatar. But I like South Park and have a fondness for the Antebellum South(I had family that fought for the right side in the War of Northern Aggression)

Did you look at the Jewish performance art piece I posted?


----------



## theliq (Nov 22, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Since the inception of Israel...but you know that Say..steve


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 22, 2013)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Evidently you couldn't figure out how to open my link. It _is_ since the inception of Israel you idiot and it's Congress's Research Center. So where is the link to your $17 tril BS?
Oh, you're too embarrassed to post it? 
What a surprise.


----------



## holston (Nov 22, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > How Much Does Israel Cost The Average American? - The Bilzerian Report
> ...



 The question is whether the figures he gives are facts. 

 Who the hell are YOU?

 ( I mean besides some Jew who believes that everyone should treat his private words as though they are the oracles of God.)


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2013)

It's the Jooooooooooooooos!


----------



## paulitician (Nov 22, 2013)

Personally, i feel there's no doubt Jews control a big portion of American Media and the U.S. Banking System. And i do think their power and control does have a major influence on our Government's policies and behavior. This is especially true of our approach to the Middle East and Israel. Now, is all that power & control good or bad? I think that answer is up to each individual to decide for themselves.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Iceman said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


 "Why do you insist on calling the Civil War the, quote...War of Northern Aggression..unquote? 

It seems to me the first shots were fired by Southern folk...a well known fact. Your attitude in after all these years still defending a lost, and thank God it is lost, cause is indicative of the mentality of the South in dragging the country into the bloodiest war of it's history for the benefit of a group of wealthy, slave owning traitors. 

The country, in general, has gone along with a sort of wispy view of the South's motives, allowing texts for children to call it such things as "The War Between The States," and other euphemisms to placate the naturally bruised feelings of losers who are still in our midst.....I have lived in the South since my sixth birthday, and am presently 58 years old, and I love it here and wouldn't want to live anywhere else....but there is an element in the South that I am ashamed of, such as the Klan and beer drinking Redneck so-called reenactors....that is repellent. 

I consider your web site reference to The War of Northern Aggression to be foolish stuff. Bottom line it was a bloody insurrection by staid leaders who couldn't adapt to changes in a democratic forum and resorted to bloodshed. 

just call it the civil war.....which it was.....and remember that not all Southerners agreed with the war either....read Mark Twain and why he deserted and just went west.. If you want to call it something besides the Civil War, how about The Insurgency of The Traitors? No one needs that title either....but fluffing your bias in history really isn't kosher. 

History is not a lost cause, but maligning it is.


----------



## holston (Nov 22, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> It's the Jooooooooooooooos!



Right you are!


----------



## holston (Nov 22, 2013)

daws101 said:


> "Why do you insist on calling the Civil War the, quote...War of Northern Aggression..unquote?
> 
> It seems to me the first shots were fired by Southern folk...a well known fact.



 Nice try at changing the subject.  

 Actually it was the War Between the States. 
 In the future such a war might be called a Civil War, because the conclusion of the last one was that the States lost the right to secede. Before that time, the Union was an arrangement that relied on the mutual consent of all states to remain allied under the Constitution. 
 There was some debate then as to whether this arrangement was considered legally binding or dependent upon the consent of the governed. 

 Zio-facists today, the Neo-Cons and their twins, the DemoRats, seek to Federalize all power so that the minority there can control the entire country without exception. 

 What amazes me is how few people there are left who care whether they are converted to a Socialist Judeo Plutocracy and how little they care. 

 I imagine all that will change if the economy takes a severe downturn or the sheeple wake up to find that they now have foreign bosses of  of every race and ethnicity on the planet comprised of those who formerly accused them of "colonial imperialism" and etc, and who show their contempt openly because "pay backs are hell". 

 The Jewish overlords will have nothing to worry about, however since they belong to the class of the Chosen who helped usher in the new multi-cultural panacea. (for themselves of course).

 Along with forgetting that Jewish bankers financed both sides of the terrible conflict, you failed to mention the predominant role that Jews played in the slave trade, and that folks had slaves in the north as well as the south. 

 One shouldn't leave out the fact that the North placed unfair tax burdens on the South as well as attempting to dictate other matters to them. The present situation hasn't changed much since in regard to Northern dictation except you might say it now comes from Jew York rather than New York.'

 By the way, the North was warned not to trespass. They did anyway with predicable results. 

 Maybe the southern states should send a flotilla into a port in New York and begin telling the resident Kikes how to run their Big Rotten Kahilla.

http://rense.com/general69/invo.htm

http://globalfire.tv/nj/09en/jews/slave_trade.htm

 I'm not suggesting that the Jews are making slaves of white gentile women in the US today. Most of those women willingly follow the money wherever it goes and to whomever has it. Jews above all people understand and appreciate this unfortunate fact of life and how it correlates to human foibles and necessities.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2013)

holston said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > "Why do you insist on calling the Civil War the, quote...War of Northern Aggression..unquote?
> ...



Why can't I get an answer out of you???

Are you too embarrassed by your position?

In response to me inquiring as to what should be done about Jews having much control of the media, you said, _"the first step is informing the US public..."_

*What's the next step after that?*

Don't be coy, tell the forum how you feel...


----------



## holston (Nov 24, 2013)

If the public was aware of who they are and how they operate, the rest would pretty much take care of itself. 

 Unfortunately we have a nation of religious illiterates, many of whom don't know much more about Christianity than they do Islam, and even less about what passes for Judaism. 

 With public awareness, the Zionist infiltrators would have a much harder time of taking control of government, private, religious, and political institutions. Therefore they would not be able to subvert them to their purposes. 
 A good example of this would be the so called Tea Party and movements like Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth. 

 People who knew about all the facets of Judaism, from the religious to the social and political secular movements would be better able to identify them, if not by appearance, then by ideology and actions. 

 The practice of Jewish nepotism in hiring and firing and academics would be more apparent also. That would make it more difficult for them to network such as they do and still complain about "good ol' boys" and "discrimination" without being revealed as hypocrites for doing the same things.


 Knowing ALL the ins and outs of Judaism, the religion, and Judaism, the socio-political UNION, would make it easier to see who it is behind all of these movements to bring the US down and under the control of their globalist banker Cabal. 
 That would include things like our open boarders policy, the move for a global currency, the machinations of the financial industries like Goldman Sachs and their collusion with the Federal Reserve and it's connection to the IMF and World Bank.

 People would be able to see the inordinate numbers of wealthy Jews in high places who are pulling the politicians strings. 

 As it is the politician couldn't say anything about it if they wanted to. There's no way they could possibly say enough in a few sound bites to educate the public to the point that they would be convinced. Such a one would be driven out of politics before you could say Quantitative Easing. 

 It's no accident that many of the policies and legislations which have advanced the Jewish agenda were promoted ostensibly by gentile front men. The Jews behind the Federal Reserve for example had to have the cooperation of rich gentiles, otherwise they would not have been able to succeed. 

 The promoters of the Zionist agenda most always have need of gentiles as front men. Otherwise the public would become suspicious if they realized that those behind them consisted of a religious cabal whose political and religious ambitions included making everyone else subservient to them. 

  The Jews cannot deny that this is true without also admitting that such a thing as "anti-semitism" doesn't really exist. In truth, Antisemitism DOESN'T exist, UNTIL it becomes common knowledge among non-Jews that the roots of some of their problems can be attributed to a cabal of megalomaniacs who either envy what they have or want to destroy them out of contempt. 

  It's at the point which they DO realize it that "anti-semitism" rears it's ugly head. There's no way that an HONEST Jew can claim that the country who has stood by while they grabbed more power and wealth than common sense or work can explain away is at it's heart "anti-semitic". 

 If that was fundamentally true, it would mean that non-Jews simply "hate" them (resent, dislike, disapprove) FOR NO REASON WHATSOEVER> This notion defies common sense. 

 There ARE people , however, who simply hate "for no apparent reason". But those people are mostly socio-paths and people who have been warped in their upbringing. Aside from those kind, MOST people are simply INDIFFERENT about the plight of others, except when they are making comparisons among themselves that excite envious inflammation. 

 People have to LEARN how to love just as they LEARN to hate. There's no way they can do so in a society which promotes the kind of ideals that we see being foisted on the public through the media outlets. 
 This is where I get put out with the Jews, who think it is their advantage to promote divisions among other people in order to gain a firmer foothold themselves. 
 The Jewish media moguls do this when they are constantly bombarding impressionable young minds with ideas that tend to inflame them along all demographic lines, for example, black vs white, women vs men, young vs old, class vs class, etc etc. 

 It seems as though everywhere a Jewish "intellect" can detect the slightest fissure, he begins to hammer on it in the hope of creating the biggest fracture he can. Then he steps in to assume the power created by the vacuum which he helped to create, under the pretense of being on the moral high ground. 

 First he plays on the emotions of women and blacks to make them feel as insulted and cheated as possible. Then he disguises himself among the "good ol'boys" themselves and encourages them to fell likewise. 

 As it is, the majority of non-Jews do not see his deliberately concealed hand in it all and simply takes the media mantra at face value as the undistorted and entire truth. 

 As long as the Jewish political lobby and media can continue to make the Republican/Democrat charade appear to be the source of the trouble, attention is drawn away from the direction in which this puppet show is taking us, down the road to financial ruin and the end of the US altogether. 
 Some say it's finished already.

 It may be. But there's nothing that cannot be overcome by an informed public who is unanimous in  restoring and preserving the freedoms and prosperity we have enjoyed as ONE NATION UNDER GOD;
 NOT the God of Islam ( worshiping the man Muhammed) and NOT the G-d of the Jews (money).

  It is NOT RIGHT to FORCE differing ethnicities, religions, and races to cohabit and copulate just so the Jews can enjoy a Master Race status in the world. 

 People who do not believe the same way "religiously' and whose customs and cultures create unavoidable conflicts should not be corralled into the same territory. It is absolutely UNREALISTIC to expect human nature to change itself in order to accommodate the religious and political ambitions of a group of people who will not admit to being more than 2% of the world's population. 

 The Chinese are fine where they are. The Arabs are fine where they are. 

 Jews who do not like Christian icons should move away from them. They DEMAND a place to do so don't they? 
 So why don't they just go to their beloved "promised land" and fulfill their spiritual desire? 

 In the meantime they can learn to be as TOLERANT of the Arabs in Palestine as they are telling white men that they should sacrifice their future wives and daughters on the idol of "multi-culturalism". 
And while we are on the subject, I never have been opposed to "equal rights" or fair treatment of blacks. But being amenable to those things does not mean that I believe that they have a "RIGHT" to invade my domain..........if you know what I mean. (I think you do!)


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2013)

holston said:


> If the public was aware of who they are and how they operate, the rest would pretty much take care of itself.
> 
> Unfortunately we have a nation of religious illiterates, many of whom don't know much more about Christianity than they do Islam, and even less about what passes for Judaism.
> 
> ...


So it's your goal to remove Jews from their control the media and the banks, is that right?

Sounds rather reminiscent of Germany in the 1930's.

What else do you hope to gain from this mission of yours? Limit access to the jobs they can hold? Deportation of Jews to Israel? Where does your message end?

At any rate, I've been hearing this message from Aryans for decades now. How many more years do you estimate you'll need before you sway the public?



holston said:


> And while we are on the subject, I never have been opposed to "equal rights" or fair treatment of blacks. But being amenable to those things does not mean that I believe that they have a "RIGHT" to invade my domain..........if you know what I mean. (I think you do!)


You do know this is not "your domain" because you're white, right? America is a country that was built on immigration and is guided by a Constitution which favors no race, creed, gender, color, or religion. Except for native Americans, *EVERYONE* in America came from somewhere else. Including your ancestors at some point, unless you're a native Indian.


----------



## theliq (Nov 25, 2013)

Faun said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > If the public was aware of who they are and how they operate, the rest would pretty much take care of itself.
> ...



Yeah....but you still segregate eg:- African American,Mexican American,NATIVE American,Irish American,Korean American,Chinese American,Jewish American,Muslim American....ad-nusium.

Australian's we only refer folk that live here,no matter where they are from as.....AUSTRALIANS,but then that's how paradise should be.

Australia GREAT ONE DAY,BRILLIANT THE NEXT


----------

